# Book Profiles (and how to get on our new KB Books page!)



## KBoards Admin

September 2020 Edit: Older add-ons to the forum like the Book Profile pages are no longer working. Specifically, any coded tool that requires pulling data from Amazon's servers seems not to work. In the wake of the original owner's death, the forum changed hands, and the new owners have not chosen to upkeep these added tools, unfortunately.

Becca (moderator)

***

Psst - hey, author! Author! Yes, you. We like your book so much we created a profile page for it here on KBoards.

What's special about your book's profile page?

- It features a *large* display of your book cover (500-pixels high).

- It includes your current book description and current customer reviews from Amazon.

- It (optionally) displays an online sample of your work right in the browser - no extra clicks required to get your book's words in front of your readers and potential buyers.

- It has no distracting links or graphics. No distracting header and footer clutter. Everything on the page is about your book, with easy links for readers to purchase your book.

- You can customize your book's profile page, with an author message, video trailer, links to other purchase sites, and many more options. Check it out by clicking the Author Control Panel link, which is in the lower right corner of your book's profile page. *And while you're there, be sure to set the genre for your book... this is what KBoards uses for its "KB Books" lists of authors and books. *

To see the Book Profile for your book, just use the following URL, and replace those X's with your book's ASIN.

[nobbc]http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX[/nobbc]

You'll see a link to an author control panel, if you haven't set one up yet. Just add the genre for your book, and save your changes. You're all set!

Example:
https://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO

_Note: we are unable to display profile pages for books that are in an erotica genre category or subcategory on Amazon._

*FAQ*

*When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message: "Invalid ASIN."* Double-check the ASIN and try again. It's safest to copy/paste the ASIN as it must exactly match the ASIN for the book.

*When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message: "Sorry - this is a valid ASIN, but the information for this item is not accessible from Amazon."* Some items are not available through Amazon's developer web services. When that is the case, we're unable to retrieve book information from Amazon's database in order to construct the book profile.

*Some books by other authors are being displayed in the "More books" area.* This can happen and is a limitation of how we are able to query the Amazon database. It occurs most often with authors who have common names. You can turn off the "More books" display with the author control panel.

*Why must I use the Author Control Panel to specify the genre for my book?* Our KB Books page uses that to help KBoards members find books by KB authors... by browsing by author or by genre. The pages allow sorting and filtering to help our members find books.

*Why can't you use the Genres that Amazon has for my book?* Those genres are difficult to get in an automated way from Amazon's database. And, those genres and subgenres are very granular. That works great on Amazon but the way that we're going to use them, your book will get more exposure with the broader genre categories listed in the Book Profile page.

*I want to use more than one genre for my book.* Sorry, only one genre can be selected for each book. Please pick the genre that most closely matches your book.

*I would like to have a new genre added to the list.* Post about it in this thread and we will certainly consider that. Keep in mind, we don't want to get too granular with the genres. But if we're missing a broad category, let us know.

*The wrong price is being displayed for my book!* Unfortunately this can happen for some books and is a limitation of how we are able to query the Amazon database. You can use the Author Control Panel to prevent the display of the price, or to override the price with a price that you specify.

*Link Options*

It's better to use the author control panel to customize these settings, but you can also use the following options in the URL:

&sample=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the online sample. You may prefer to not display the online sample, because of its current formatting quirks. Or, an online sample may not yet be available for your book.

[nobbc]http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&sample=N[/nobbc]

Example:
https://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&sample=N

&more=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the display of additional books by this author. The page attempts to bring book covers for books by authors with the same name. Sometimes this may work imprecisely and bring back incorrect books. If so, you can turn off this feature.

[nobbc]http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&more=N[/nobbc]

Example:
https://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N

Note: the above parameters can be combined; e.g. https://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N&sample=N


----------



## Anne Victory

Ooooh, shiny!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I think its cool. It would be useful to be able to link our websites, blogs, and the various places where the novel can be bought, if people don't want to buy it from the Kindle. 

If you're not getting paid for this Harvey, you should!


----------



## Monique

I'm not sure what to do with it yet, but it's super-cool!


----------



## 13893

I'm not used to someone being so nice. I don't know if I can stand much more of this.


----------



## Anne Victory

Careful, LK - it's a trap


----------



## 13893

I just looked, and I love it!

A control panel would be nice, especially for when we put our books on sale ([plug]like I just did a few minutes ago for 99 cents through November [/plug])


----------



## Gordon Ryan

Arkali said:


> Careful, LK - it's a trap


Harvey is going to ask all of us to submit a few hair follicles for his upcoming transplant. Either that, or he is just continuing his outstanding service to the users of KB. Thanks, Harvey, whichever one motivated you.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## KBoards Admin

Arkali said:


> Ooooh, shiny!






Cliff Ball said:


> I think its cool. It would be useful to be able to link our websites, blogs, and the various places where the novel can be bought, if people don't want to buy it from the Kindle.
> 
> If you're not getting paid for this Harvey, you should!


Mmm, good thought, Cliff. Maybe I should allow multiple URL links - to allow for links to Smashwords or other places where the book can be acquired.



Monique said:


> I'm not sure what to do with it yet, but it's super-cool!


That's kind of where I am with it right now!!



LKRigel said:


> I'm not used to someone being so nice. I don't know if I can stand much more of this.


 I think your cover looks really good in the large format: Space Junque book profile page


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Yup.

Love it.

Is it possible to include current sale price as well as (or instead of) list price? (My list price is $3.74, but it sells for $2.99 -- 'cause of kobo, etc.)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003XT5S4S

Harvey ... you da man!


----------



## tonyaplank

Very cool! Thank you, Harvey!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pretty... Does this just work on KB author books or any Amazon books... I can see a use for it in the Quasi-Official Book club thread and book recommnedations... and even the Book count threads... I go to those threads for inspiration and to have that info on hand would be nice.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

How nice!!    Thanks Harvey.  

Dawn


----------



## 13893

Harvey said:


> I think your cover looks really good in the large format: Space Junque book profile page


argh! that was nice too!!!!! (it _is _pretty...)


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Thanks, Harvey!

Sandy


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Oh that is NEAT.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gordon Ryan said:


> Harvey is going to ask all of us to submit a few hair follicles for his upcoming transplant. Either that, or he is just continuing his outstanding service to the users of KB. Thanks, Harvey, whichever one motivated you.
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Watch it, full-hair-headed one...!! 

I think a lot of you have really good author websites already, so this may not add much for those of you who do. But I got the idea because the Amazon detail page is great but it doesn't get your book's words immediately in front of your potential buyers. I think putting the online samples right in front of your potential buyers is something that could make a different in promoting sales.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Valmore Daniels said:


> Yup.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> Is it possible to include current sale price as well as (or instead of) list price? (My list price is $3.74, but it sells for $2.99 -- 'cause of kobo, etc.)
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003XT5S4S
> 
> Harvey ... you da man!


 Thanks, Valmore.

I'll have to check on the sale price - - good point. I'm pulling that information from a query using Amazon's web services - will do some research and see if the sale price is returnable. I hope it is.


----------



## Imogen Rose

Awesome, Harvey!  Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

tonyaplank said:


> Very cool! Thank you, Harvey!





Dawn McCullough White said:


> How nice!!  Thanks Harvey.
> 
> Dawn





Half-Orc said:


> Oh that is NEAT.


Thank you all!! I appreciate the feedback. It feeds my desire to do more of the same. 



Luvmy4brats said:


> Pretty... Does this just work on KB author books or any Amazon books... I can see a use for it in the Quasi-Official Book club thread and book recommnedations... and even the Book count threads... I go to those threads for inspiration and to have that info on hand would be nice.


Well, we definitely prefer our KB authors' books!!! But yes, it will work for any book on Amazon.


----------



## ldenglish

OH WOW!

I nominate Harvey for the Mr. Incredibly Awesome Award.


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

Don't know if it's possible but this would be really cool if you could embed it into a post. It would look really good in the book bazzar threads for individual books.


----------



## KBoards Admin

LOL. Thank you, ldenglish! And Imogen!

Chris - - good question. Most of it would not be postable in a forum post, because it uses real-time queries into Amazon's database to pull the info, and for security reasons we've restricted post content to be pure bulletin-board code ("bbcode"). I'll have to think about how we might be able to do some value-added content right in the forum posts, though.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Harvey, thanks so much for doing this.

I'd love to hear everyone's ideas for how to use this page. It's definitely cool, but I'm not sure what to do with it yet.


----------



## 13893

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Harvey, thanks so much for doing this.
> 
> I'd love to hear everyone's ideas for how to use this page. It's definitely cool, but I'm not sure what to do with it yet.


a link in your signature?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I'm not sure how far you want to go with this.

I don't have the technical know-how, but I've envisioned a kind of KB Catalogue of Independent Authors (maybe that's too grand of concept) sorted by genre. Perhaps this could be accomplished in conjunction with Jeff's amazing list of authors by genre (which I know a lot of people, myself included, use to find new books).

There would be a master list with a thumbnail, title, author, and short description (similar to the list on the KB Book of the Day list http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38435.0.html).

On this master list, there would be a link to the book's Bazaar page and/or to the profile page. On your profile page, you could include a hotlink to the most common ebook retailers. I know Smashwords offers an affiliate program. Not sure about the others.

Again, I have no conception of the amount of programming needed to accomplish such a thing, but if this master list were searchable and/or sortable ... maybe using filters such as price, release date, genre, length (short vs. novella vs. novel) etc. Not only would such a wild concept be beneficial to writers, but readers interested in indie books might find this an invaluable resource for choosing their next purchase.

Just a thought ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Valmore Daniels said:


> I'm not sure how far you want to go with this.
> 
> I don't have the technical know-how, but I've envisioned a kind of KB Catalogue of Independent Authors (maybe that's too grand of concept) sorted by genre. Perhaps this could be accomplished in conjunction with Jeff's amazing list of authors by genre (which I know a lot of people, myself included, use to find new books).
> 
> There would be a master list with a thumbnail, title, author, and short description (similar to the list on the KB Book of the Day list http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38435.0.html).
> 
> On this master list, there would be a link to the book's Bazaar page and/or to the profile page. On your profile page, you could include a hotlink to the most common ebook retailers. I know Smashwords offers an affiliate program. Not sure about the others.
> 
> Again, I have no conception of the amount of programming needed to accomplish such a thing, but if this master list were searchable and/or sortable ... maybe using filters such as price, release date, genre, length (short vs. novella vs. novel) etc. Not only would such a wild concept be beneficial to writers, but readers interested in indie books might find this an invaluable resource for choosing their next purchase.
> 
> Just a thought ...


Thank you. Great ideas and you've give me some good notions to think about...


----------



## KBoards Admin

sibelhodge said:


> Henry, you're a star!


Thank you! (I go by Harvey, though.)


----------



## Beth O

Harvey, you rock!


----------



## intinst

Harvey, you just keep coming up with great new additions to KB, thank you, thank  you, thank you!


----------



## JCPhelps

Really nice Harvey!

If you did an online catalog like Valmore suggested and some kind of "control panel" as you suggested, the author could be responsible for updating their info such as links that point to their book or themselves, making the catalog idea a little more manageable.  Something I think would be a neat addition with or without a catalog is to somehow link to other books the author may have written because there are several of us who have written more than one book.  Maybe a spot for the author to place a short comment or announcement might be a nice addition too. 

I'm like Valmore and don't have the technical know-how either, so I don't even know if this is possible.  But, you did ask for suggestions.  

For those of you wondering how to use this neat little addition... if we were allowed a control panel of some sort where you could link to everything you might want people to know, this would be a great place to send potential readers.  All of your information in one place along with a nice big picture of your book and online sample.  (My sample didn't work for Color Me Grey but it worked for Shades and Reflections.  I'll have to try to figure out why.)


----------



## terryr

Gordon Ryan said:


> Harvey is going to ask all of us to submit a few hair follicles for his upcoming transplant. Either that, or he is just continuing his outstanding service to the users of KB. Thanks, Harvey, whichever one motivated you.
> 
> Gordon Ryan










Harvey, you can have ALL my hair, roots, seeds, follicles, and all.


----------



## MrPLD

Nicely done Harvey, quite impressed at how good it looks.


----------



## Philip Chen

Harvey,

Thank you! The page looks great.  Kindle Boards is easily the destination of choice for anyone interested in eBooks.

Does the page automatically update as the Amazon page does?  I uploaded a new description that DTP-US hasn't put on the product page as yet, although DTP-UK has.  Go figure.

Phil


----------



## J.M Pierce

That is awesome! Thank you, Harvey.


----------



## John Hamilton

Ooooh!  Kewl on toast!  Thank you, Harvey, this looks great.  I inserted it right into my signature.  I still can't get the sample chapters to load, but the front matter is so attractive I'm leaving the profile up.  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Philip Chen said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Thank you! The page looks great. Kindle Boards is easily the destination of choice for anyone interested in eBooks.
> 
> Does the page automatically update as the Amazon page does? I uploaded a new description that DTP-US hasn't put on the product page as yet, although DTP-UK has. Go figure.
> 
> Phil


Yes, it will instantly reflect current information from Amazon. Everytime you call the page up, it does a fresh query into Amazon's database.


----------



## KBoards Admin

JCPhelps said:


> Really nice Harvey!
> 
> If you did an online catalog like Valmore suggested and some kind of "control panel" as you suggested, the author could be responsible for updating their info such as links that point to their book or themselves, making the catalog idea a little more manageable. Something I think would be a neat addition with or without a catalog is to somehow link to other books the author may have written because there are several of us who have written more than one book. Maybe a spot for the author to place a short comment or announcement might be a nice addition too.
> 
> I'm like Valmore and don't have the technical know-how either, so I don't even know if this is possible. But, you did ask for suggestions.
> 
> For those of you wondering how to use this neat little addition... if we were allowed a control panel of some sort where you could link to everything you might want people to know, this would be a great place to send potential readers. All of your information in one place along with a nice big picture of your book and online sample. (My sample didn't work for Color Me Grey but it worked for Shades and Reflections. I'll have to try to figure out why.)


I think everything you've suggested is possible. Great idea on adding a list (or a set of smaller book covers) for the author's other works!

On your sample: there's nothing you can do for Color Me Grey except wait... Amazon has the online samples in beta right now and hasn't rolled it out to all books... yet.


----------



## KBoards Admin

John Hamilton said:


> Ooooh! Kewl on toast! Thank you, Harvey, this looks great. I inserted it right into my signature. I still can't get the sample chapters to load, but the front matter is so attractive I'm leaving the profile up. Thanks for doing this!


Your cover does look extraordinary on that book profile page!

If you want to temporarily turn off the sample, use this link: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003U4WB9G&sample=N


----------



## MariaESchneider

Methinks it is awesome!!!  Any page/mention is awesome, but you continue to go above and beyond in providing the extra treats!!!  

WOOHOO.  You are the best!!!


----------



## John Hamilton

Harvey said:


> Your cover does look extraordinary on that book profile page!
> If you want to temporarily turn off the sample, use this link: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003U4WB9G&sample=N


Pure geeeenius! Thanks, Harvey, much appreciated!


----------



## Tip10

I am a reader and not a writer but I must say *Amazing, simply


Spoiler



fricking


 amazing.*

Harvey goes out and facilitates the very best and most outstanding reader environment known to man.

Oh, but wait, that's not good enough.

So he invites in all of the wonderful indie authors because, after all, what are readers without authors and authors without readers?

Then he proceeds down the path to facilitate the very best and most outstanding indie author environment known to man.

And then he just quietly goes about making it all better and better!!!

Harvey, kind sir, a tip of the hat and a hearty THANK YOU to you sir. I cannot offer much more, wouldn't matter, there simply exist no accolades suitable to sing your praises. You sir, are truly a work of art!


----------



## 13500

Thanks so much, Harvey.  

I second the notion of being able to link it to our signature, if that is possible, but I am technically challenged, so I do not know if that is feasible or not.


----------



## LCEvans

Awesome! Thanks, Harvey. I like the idea of linking to the signature. Is this possible?


----------



## Maria Romana

Oh, man! That looks sweet!

Unfortunately, it gobbles up some of the HTML codes coming in from the book description (see mine: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003VIWOLG), but it's probably coming in to you that way from AWS, so I don't know what could be done about that. I probably shouldn't use that stuff in my descrip anyway.

Thanks for all that hard work, dude. Maybe all that fresh air to the scalp keeps the brain cells in a highly productive state... 

--Maria


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

Thank you very much Harvey! It's awesome!




Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Linda Acaster

Thanks very much, Harvey. It looks very professional.

I agree that the quirks need ironing out with the sample - if I looked at it as a prospective buyer, that's what I'd think I'd be getting - and I agree with others that links to Amazon UK and Smashwords, or wherever would be ideal too. Not that I want to knock your efforts, I'm very appreciative.

Linda


----------



## David Greene

Looks great!  Thank you.

All you need to do is add a function to divide the bestseller ranking by 2 (or maybe 3) before you display it!


----------



## Jnassise

Harvey,

Is there any objection to embedding what you've done into the author's own site?

For instance, here's how one of my pages would look embedded into my official website. (Not sure if this will work, as it takes a moment to load, but certainly something I'd consider doing if there wasn't an objection to doing so.)

http://josephnassise.com/1200


----------



## julieannfelicity

Wow, that looks great!  Thank you!!


----------



## MariaESchneider

The layout is very professional looking.  I LOVE it!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Nice, Harvey. The online sample for Rubies wouldn't work either. "Error in retrieving" it said. I didn't understand the answer you gave another poster about Amazon having it in Beta. You mean all this time no one's been able to view the sample from Amazon?

And, yes, I echo the others who said it would be nice to have the link in our sigs.

Joyce


----------



## 13893

KarenW.B. said:


> Thanks so much, Harvey.
> 
> I second the notion of being able to link it to our signature, if that is possible, but I am technically challenged, so I do not know if that is feasible or not.


Here is the code I use in my signature:



Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041T59IY]Kindleboards Space Junque profile[/url]

Just replace the ASIN number with your own -- and the title!


----------



## bobavey

Harvey said:


> Psst - hey, author! Author! Yes, you. We like your book so much we created a profile page for it here on KindleBoards.
> 
> Your profile page features a *large* display of your book cover (500-pixels high). It includes your current book description and current customer reviews from Amazon. And it (optionally) displays an online sample of your work right in the browser - no extra clicks required to get your book's words in front of your readers and potential buyers.
> 
> You can see it for your book, with the following URL. Just replace those X's with your ASIN.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003SE7J6I
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO
> 
> Note: I've heard that some of you prefer not to display the online sample, because of its current formatting quirks. Or, an online sample may not yet be available for your book. If that's the case, you can turn it off on your profile page, with the following:
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&sample=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&sample=N
> 
> I don't know how many of you already have your own webpage for your book. Or for those of you who don't, whether this kind of page is useful for you.
> 
> Is this of any interest or value to authors? If it is, I could expand this to include a "control panel" function that would let authors add a link to their Book Bazaar threads, and a link to their author web page, and an optional author message that could be changed at any time.
> 
> Just seeking your feedback and ideas on how we can provide services that might be useful to our authors.


This is cool, but how do I make this work?


----------



## kcmay

My gosh, Harvey! You're making me cry, here. What a fabulous, generous, kind, sweet thing to do! Thank you SO VERY VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't get over it. Wow! You rock!


----------



## 13893

bobavey said:


> This is cool, but how do I make this work?


There are some good ideas in this very thread.


----------



## pidgeon92

bobavey said:


> This is cool, but how do I make this work?


There is nothing to make work.... You just put the url in your browser's address bar, and add your ASIN at the end.....

*h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003SE7J6I


----------



## kcmay

Just updated my sig so that the book links go to the new Kindleboard profile pages instead of to Amazon. It's so totally awesome, I don't know what to say beyond, "This is so totally awesome, I don't know what to say beyond, "This is so totally awesome...""


----------



## Peter Salisbury

Thank you, Harvey, this is a wonderful resource.

Possibly solving an error report:

I noticed when trying this out the first time, I did the following:
simply copied the ASIN from the Amazon book page
double-clicked on the XXXXXs
right-clicked and chose paste to replace the XXs with the ASIN.

This method introduced a space before the ASIN number. When the resulting url is used, it returns the error message some folks are getting, where the sample doesn't load.

As soon as the space between the equals sign and the ASIN is deleted, it worked fine for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LCEvans

LK, how do you make you image and the code work in your signature. When I tried it, all I got was a clickable link without an image.


----------



## BTackitt

All of you authors Keep thinking Harvey does this for YOU.. In reality, he is doing it for all of us who READ.  We get better and better access to great books, and emptier & emptier wallets..

Kudos on another great idea Harvey! you do amazingly wonderful things for all of us.


----------



## pidgeon92

LCEvans said:


> LK, how do you make you image and the code work in your signature. When I tried it, all I got was a clickable link without an image.


You have to _manually_ nest the image code inside the URL code.... Yours would look like this (assuming you want to use your Amazon Kindle book cover).

*[*url=http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041KL5C2*[*img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41KwN9IT9FL._SL500_AA266_PIkin3,BottomRight,-19,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## MariaESchneider

The Great AND Awesome Kinbr helped me get my sig line to work.  The pix go to the new Awesomeness.  The links below go directly to my book pages.

Maria Does a Happy Dance.


----------



## 13893

Maria, your signature content is gorgeous.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Nope, still getting message saying "Error retrieving content". Content may not be available, etc. 

Joyce


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Brilliant, Harvey and I love your example.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## LCEvans

> You have to manually nest the image code inside the URL code....


Thanks! I'll do this.

Linda


----------



## Author Eyes

I just had a chance to check out my pages. Thank you for doing this. Thumbs up!!


----------



## RJ Keller

Dude!!!

Harvey, this rocks. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Wonderfully awesome!  A perfect end to a rather strange day was finding this thread.  Thank you so much, Harvey for all you do for us.


----------



## KBoards Admin

You all are very generous with your feedback. Thank you! And I love that some of you have seen fit to link to the book profile page in your signatures.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Nice, Harvey. The online sample for Rubies wouldn't work either. "Error in retrieving" it said. I didn't understand the answer you gave another poster about Amazon having it in Beta. You mean all this time no one's been able to view the sample from Amazon?
> 
> And, yes, I echo the others who said it would be nice to have the link in our sigs.
> 
> Joyce


With it in "beta", it means it's only partially released by Amazon. Some books have it available, but not all at this point.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jnassise said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Is there any objection to embedding what you've done into the author's own site?
> 
> For instance, here's how one of my pages would look embedded into my official website. (Not sure if this will work, as it takes a moment to load, but certainly something I'd consider doing if there wasn't an objection to doing so.)
> 
> http://josephnassise.com/1200


No objection here - and it's a neat idea, Joe.

One thing to note: I presume you're doing that by doing a View > Source and then copy/pasting the code into the HTML of your website. Just be aware that the info presented won't change over time; it's essentialy hard-coded. When your Amazon info changes for that book, you'd have to go back to the KindleBoards profile page and re-copy the info.


----------



## KBoards Admin

meromana said:


> Oh, man! That looks sweet!
> 
> Unfortunately, it gobbles up some of the HTML codes coming in from the book description (see mine: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003VIWOLG), but it's probably coming in to you that way from AWS, so I don't know what could be done about that. I probably shouldn't use that stuff in my descrip anyway.
> 
> Thanks for all that hard work, dude. Maybe all that fresh air to the scalp keeps the brain cells in a highly productive state...
> 
> --Maria


It is coming that way from AWS. Amazon must be doing some kind of translation of it before displaying the info on its website. I may have to try to duplicate that... those special codes are a pain to deal with.


----------



## 13893

LCEvans said:


> LK, how do you make you image and the code work in your signature. When I tried it, all I got was a clickable link without an image.


Hi - I just saw this, sorry. Here is the code for my entire signature. That might help:


Code:


[table]
[tr]
[td]
[url=http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041T59IY][IMG]http://www.lkrigel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Junque-Smaller-png.png[/IMG][/url]

[/td]

[td]
Is love possible 
[i]in flagrante apocalypto[/i]?

A paranormal space opera   
romance


[url=http://www.lkrigel.com/spacejunque/lets-get-the-hell-off-this-rock-space-junque-
ch1/]read Chapter 1 online[/url]

(yes, it IS 99 cents at the moment)



[/td]
[td]
[url=http://www.lkrigel.com/spiderwork-2/][IMG]http://www.lkrigel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Spiderwork-Smaller.png[/IMG][/url] 
[/td]
[td]



[url=http://www.lkrigel.com/spiderwork-2/]Coming Soon[/url] 


[url=http://www.lkrigel.com/2010/10/lynda-hilburn-wants-to-give-you-a-kindle/]Contest: Win a Kindle![/url]

(Ends October 31)
[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

This part in particular is the clickable image code: 


Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041T59IY][IMG]http://www.lkrigel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Junque-Smaller-png.png[/IMG][/url]

Of course, you need to replace the ASIN and image urls!


----------



## Michael Crane

This is awesome, Harvey!!  Thank you so much.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Wow! Thanks, Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

Update: now your book profile page includes a list of all of your Kindle books (or at least Kindle books from authors with exactly the same name as yours!). Up to ten of your Kindle books are displayed.

Here's an example: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0045OUR0K
(Scroll to the bottom to see the author's books.)

When you click on one of the books, it opens up the profile page for that book.


----------



## John Hamilton

Harvey said:


> Update: now your book profile page includes a list of all of your Kindle books (or at least Kindle books from authors with exactly the same name as yours!). Up to ten of your Kindle books are displayed.


It now shows two books that I didn't write (and not my exact name). Any chance we can turn off this feature, Harvey? Not that I don't appreciate the effort.


----------



## 13893

Harvey said:


> Update: now your book profile page includes a list of all of your Kindle books (or at least Kindle books from authors with exactly the same name as yours!). Up to ten of your Kindle books are displayed.
> 
> Here's an example: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0045OUR0K
> (Scroll to the bottom to see the author's books.)
> 
> When you click on one of the books, it opens up the profile page for that book.


The awesome never ends!


----------



## David Derrico

Harvey that looks REALLY cool &#8230; not quite sure how I'd use it yet, but really cool! 

As for whether we find it useful, my question is: would _readers_ find it useful? That's what matters.


----------



## Davidjb

Thanks, good idea


----------



## MachineTrooper

This is really nice, Harvey--thank-you!

Do (potential) customers land on these pages when searching the Kindle store?

Others have made some good suggestions. All I can think of to add at this moment are provisions for book trailers, and maybe link the pages to the Kindle author genre list Jeff (I think) put together. That's probably a whole lot of work, though.


----------



## KBoards Admin

John Hamilton said:


> It now shows two books that I didn't write (and not my exact name). Any chance we can turn off this feature, Harvey? Not that I don't appreciate the effort.


Thanks for the heads up. I'm offline for most of today but will look into that tonight.


----------



## KBoards Admin

The book trailer is definitely do-able -as part of an author control panel. It's a good idea - will take me a little while to pull that together but am liking that idea.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Harvey:  Please:  my book Daughters (it will be Book of the Day soon) has an error message for the sample. And it doesn't show all of the other books at the end.  If you could fix, I would grateful.

Otherwise, this is marketing at its best!  Showing the important selling points right away.  I love, love, love your linear thinking and your tireless (yes, tireless) efforts to help us.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Awesome Harvey

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## KBoards Admin

Consuelo Saah Baehr said:


> Harvey: Please: my book Daughters (it will be Book of the Day soon) has an error message for the sample. And it doesn't show all of the other books at the end. If you could fix, I would grateful.
> 
> Otherwise, this is marketing at its best! Showing the important selling points right away. I love, love, love your linear thinking and your tireless (yes, tireless) efforts to help us.


Thanks for your question and your kind words. I have some information on those questions:

1. Some books show error messages on the samples - it's just because Amazon hasn't completely rolled out the online sample feature. To make the error message go away, you can add "&sample=N" to the end of the book profile URL. For example, for Daughters: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041844C2&sample=N

2. The listing of other books: the problem seems to be that Amazon has some kind of matching going on, and for some of your books the "author" is known to Amazon as Consuelo Saah Baehr, and for other books as Consuelo Baehr. The difference seems to be mixing up the matching. Unfortunately, I'm not sure how to resolve that problem or if it is fixable, given limitations in the way Amazon allows author searches to be done in its database.

Not a completely satisfying answer, I know. But that at least is what is causing some of the books to appear for some book profiles but not others.

-Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

John Hamilton said:


> It now shows two books that I didn't write (and not my exact name). Any chance we can turn off this feature, Harvey? Not that I don't appreciate the effort.


Those are strange results with yours. I've researched it a bit and don't know at this point why the author match query is bringing back those books.

I've added a parameter that you can include in the URL, to not show the additional books. Just add &more=N to your URL.

For example: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003U4WB9G&more=N


----------



## John Hamilton

Harvey said:


> Those are strange results with yours. I've researched it a bit and don't know at this point why the author match query is bringing back those books.
> 
> I've added a parameter that you can include in the URL, to not show the additional books. Just add &more=N to your URL.
> 
> For example: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003U4WB9G&more=N


Thanks, Harvey! This is great, since my book is going up on book-of-the-day tomorrow. Again, thanks for all you do!


----------



## TiffanyTurner

I continue to be amazed by the support here at Kindle Boards. It is the best support for authors that I've seen on-line. Thank you Harvey! To see I've got a profile really shows how much this Kindle Community supports the authors. I am totally thrilled. 

I've changed my signature links to include the profiles, and I'll see if I can fit them in my website redesign. I think the profile is a great landing page from my website for my Kindle editions. I'll let you know what I come up with. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Maria Romana

John Hamilton said:


> Thanks, Harvey! This is great, since my book is going up on book-of-the-day tomorrow. Again, thanks for all you do!


I'm gonna take a guess since I'm sure Harvey is busy programming all this stuff , and say, just add both parameters to the end, like this:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003U4WB9G&more=N&sample=N

--Maria


----------



## John Hamilton

meromana said:


> I'm gonna take a guess since I'm sure Harvey is busy programming all this stuff , and say, just add both parameters to the end, like this:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003U4WB9G&more=N&sample=N
> 
> --Maria


Yeah, that did the trick for me. Thanks, Maria.


----------



## Maria Romana

TiffanyTurner said:


> I've changed my signature links to include the profiles, and I'll see if I can fit them in my website redesign. I think the profile is a great landing page from my website for my Kindle editions. I'll let you know what I come up with. Keep up the good work!


Once all our samples are working, I think the Harvey pages are better to link to than the actual Amazon pages, because they remove all the clutter and distractions. The less other stuff there is to click on, the more the reader can focus on your book's information. The Harvey version also removes that extra step of having to add the sample to your Kindle or PC, which a lot of people don't like.

--Maria


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Question? I don't have a Kindle yet so I can't check. But on the online sample, is everyone's blurb centered? Also, are the sample pages in block paragraphs with a space in between? I ask because I submitted to Amazon with indents and no space. I also didn't center the blurb. 

Just wondering.

Joyce


----------



## Talia Jager

Awesome!! Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Question? I don't have a Kindle yet so I can't check. But on the online sample, is everyone's blurb centered? Also, are the sample pages in block paragraphs with a space in between? I ask because I submitted to Amazon with indents and no space. I also didn't center the blurb.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Joyce


Yes, mine is the same way. I noticed this previously. It's the way the previewer works, not anything you did. I have a Kindle and my files all read correctly on it.


----------



## Maria Romana

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Question? I don't have a Kindle yet so I can't check. But on the online sample, is everyone's blurb centered? Also, are the sample pages in block paragraphs with a space in between? I ask because I submitted to Amazon with indents and no space. I also didn't center the blurb.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Joyce


Their new online sampler is doing the ugly formatting. Your sample looks very nice on Kindle-for-PC (I checked ). Hopefully, they will get the bugs worked out of the online thing soon, and then everyone's will show up looking spiffy.

--Maria


----------



## HelenSmith

I have only just seen this - thanks, Harvey!


----------



## LCEvans

My page shows one book I didn't write, but other than that it's really nice.

Linda


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Thanks, Maria and Julie. Now if they just get the "error in retrieving content" situation fixed for Rubies, I'll be a happy camper.

Joyce


----------



## theaatkinson

shucks that sure is nice of you. many thanks. mine looks wonderful


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Gee thanks, Harvey!  You're the greatest.  I checked mine out and it looked so good I had to one-click it... just kidding.   Brendan O'Carroll's stuff is stuck in my "other books", but that's OK, I'm not complaining.  I've thought about reading them as well.   I'm impressed.  Good things just keep coming out of this forum.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Hi Harvey,

This is what I get for Kafka's House:

_Error retrieving content

There was an error retrieving the content for

this title or this content may no longer be available.

Explore other Kindle books  _

Gabriela


----------



## David Greene

I just spoke with Don from Amazon DTP support.  He said that the "Kindle for the web" sample program is in beta and only for selected titles.

There isn't a way to "opt in" to the program.  So if your title isn't showing up with a sample in "Kindle for the web" there isn't a way to get included.  

He also said it was not yet determined whether the "Kindle for the web" sample would be extended to all Kindle titles, or even if the program would be rolled out.  

He said that only selected Amazon accounts are seeing the "kindle for the web" read the first chapter button--also as part of the beta test.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gabriela Popa said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> This is what I get for Kafka's House:
> 
> _Error retrieving content
> 
> There was an error retrieving the content for
> 
> this title or this content may no longer be available.
> 
> Explore other Kindle books  _
> 
> Gabriela


Gabriela - as David notes above, it's not available for all books yet. In the meantime you can avoid the error by adding &sample=N to the end of the URL; that will cause the book profile page to not try to load your online sample.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Harvey, what can I say but *wow*!

Extremely impressed and grateful,

CK

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00359FD28


----------



## swcleveland

Thanks, Harvey!

It looks GRRRRR_REAT!_


----------



## 13893

Harvey, here's another idea for the author's page:

On the line that has View: Amazon page | Online sample

how about adding "Amazon UK page"

I think there are a lot of UK readers who would like that.


----------



## KBoards Admin

LKRigel said:


> Harvey, here's another idea for the author's page:
> 
> On the line that has View: Amazon page | Online sample
> 
> how about adding "Amazon UK page"
> 
> I think there are a lot of UK readers who would like that.


Mmm, good idea. I'm tinkering with a version 2 of the profile page and am about two weeks away from having something to unveil.


----------



## libbyfh

This is about the nicest thing anyone's ever done for me, promotion wise. Thank you Harvey... you are the best!


----------



## kyrin

I'm in awe. The profile looks great even if the books listed beneath mine are by someone else.

Thanks Harvey. You rock.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Thank you for your wonderful gensture. 

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003V8BH8M


----------



## Mastroji

Thanks, Harvey, from this Kindleboards newbie!


----------



## DonnaFaz

My book's page is BEAUTIFUL! Thank you so very much, Harvey!

~Donna~


----------



## KBoards Admin

kyrin said:


> I'm in awe. The profile looks great even if the books listed beneath mine are by someone else.
> 
> Thanks Harvey. You rock.


Thanks to you all for the kind feedback!

The matching algorithm that tries to find and display other books by you is imprecise, and as you've found it can return books by other authors - especially for authors with common names.

The only workaround right now is to add "&more=N" at the end of the URL, which will tell the book profile page not to display those other books.


----------



## tonywseoul

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003WUYDNU


----------



## rsullivan9597

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## patinagle

Wow, that's really slick!  Thank you!


----------



## Laura Lond

I love this, thanks!! I will be using the link in my Facebook promo campaign!


----------



## 25803

Laura Lond said:


> I love this, thanks!! I will be using the link in my Facebook promo campaign!


Harvey:

This is SOOO fantastic! Thank you so much for all of your hard work!!! I've added it as a link on my FB page and added it to my website as well. And somehow you made it so that Chris Carmichael's books aren't showing up on my listings. You are AWESOME!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for the kind comments. 

I've added a significant feature to your book profile page: now you can set up additional information using an Author Control Panel. 

The link to the control panel is in the lower right corner of your book's profile page.

Here are the fields you can set up from the control panel:
- Author Message
- Show Amazon.co.uk link? 
- KB Book Bazaar thread 
- Author website 
- Book video trailer
- Show sample? 
- Names and URLs of up to three additional locations where your book is available (e.g. Smashwords)
- Customer video review
- Show other books? 
- Author bio (short)
- Author picture 
- Book banner ad 

You'll need to enter your email address, and set up a password, to save the changes for your book. 

Let me know your feedback and if you run into any problems with it. And as you set yours up, post a link here so that others can see what a fully-decked out profile page looks like!

-Harvey


----------



## 13893

woohoo! this is amazing!

edit: check it out!


----------



## R. Doug

I was on a cruise when this thread started, so I just now saw it. Thanks a million, Harvey. It looks _great_.

You do good work, my man.


----------



## karencantwell

Gee, I'm slow these days.  How did I miss this thread??!!

Harvey, this is just WOW amazing.  Thank you a million times over!  It's Christmas early.


----------



## kcmay

Harvey said:


> I've added a significant feature to your book profile page: now you can set up additional information using an Author Control Panel.


Harvey! You are my hero! Amazing! I'm flabbergasted at the effort you put into this board to help out the readers and authors!! Thank you soooo much.


----------



## 13893

I've been playing around with this, and I love it. I have 3 notes --

1. In fields for author's email and password, each time it reverts to something else. It would be handy if it stayed populated with the last things saved.

2. The two fields for author's input are great -- but could there be a line between them? If you look at mine right now, they appear stacked on top of each other.

3. Could there be a "return to Kindleboards" button somewhere? If a reader gets in and doesn't want to go on to one of the links, it's hard to get back.

This is great!


----------



## KBoards Admin

LKRigel said:


> I've been playing around with this, and I love it. I have 3 notes --
> 
> 1. In fields for author's email and password, each time it reverts to something else. It would be handy if it stayed populated with the last things saved.
> 
> 2. The two fields for author's input are great -- but could there be a line between them? If you look at mine right now, they appear stacked on top of each other.
> 
> 3. Could there be a "return to Kindleboards" button somewhere? If a reader gets in and doesn't want to go on to one of the links, it's hard to get back.
> 
> This is great!


1. Can you explain this a little more? Once you enter your email and password on the panel, it should stay populated for that session..?

2. Yes, I'll work on that tonight.

3. Do you mean a link on the profile page itself? There is one toward the bottom of the page. Maybe it's not prominent enough though.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

*swoons in delight* This is amazing, Harvey! Thank you so much! My favorite part is the short author-supplied section that goes right up top, where I can label my book as YA-compatible, for those who look for such things.

The Wicked Heroine Kindleboards book profile

I'm so putting this up everywhere.

A quick thought: maybe the "other books by" could be moved up higher, or perhaps put in a quick hyperlink drawing attention to the fact that there are more books, that just links to the bottom of the page? I don't even know if that is possible. Authors with complete series/multiple books might like the option to let viewers know they have more offerings. I know I tend to buy first books more readily if I know there are more in a series/by the same author.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> ...
> I'm so putting this up everywhere.
> 
> A quick thought: maybe the "other books by" could be moved up higher, or perhaps put in a quick hyperlink drawing attention to the fact that there are more books, that just links to the bottom of the page? I don't even know if that is possible. Authors with complete series/multiple books might like the option to let viewers know they have more offerings. I know I tend to buy first books more readily if I know there are more in a series/by the same author.


Yes, I can make a link at the top that takes the viewer down to the other books section. Good idea. I'll work on that tonight as well.


----------



## Holly B

This is so cool! Thank you!!


----------



## 13893

Harvey said:


> 1. Can you explain this a little more? Once you enter your email and password on the panel, it should stay populated for that session..?
> 
> 2. Yes, I'll work on that tonight.
> 
> 3. Do you mean a link on the profile page itself? There is one toward the bottom of the page. Maybe it's not prominent enough though.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


#1 - it seems to be saving my user name and my site password in these fields -- but it asks for my email and the new password I was emailed.

#3 - yes I did mean a link on the profile page, and I didn't even see the VERY PROMINENT one at the bottom, ha.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Cool, I updated my novel The Usurper KB link

Now to figure out where to use it...


----------



## theaatkinson

like totally awesome, dude

LOL. Really. It's a wonderful new tool.
many thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin

Folks, if you're curious about what the Author Control Panel can do for your book profile page, check out the links below! They are for the first nine authors to customize their book's profile page using the control panel.

http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B003CT39PE (The Heretic _- with author bio and pic_)

http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B0041T59IY (Space Junque - _with special author message, amazon.com and amazon.co.uk links, B&N, Smashwords links, author website link_)

http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B0042RUKSE (One Insular Tahiti)

http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B002YK44YW (The Gift of Fury)

http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B003XT5IYI (The Kinshield Legacy _ - featuring U.K. as well as amazon.com links, online sample, discuss-this-book link, and author website link_)

http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B003QCIQ1Y (The Wicked Heroine _- featuring links to Barnes & Noble Nook, Smashwords, and Sony Reader Store!)_

http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B002LLNFDA (Phantom Rising)

http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B003I851OG (Reining In)

http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B003VP9VVK (The Usurper _ - with a video trailer, and links to Smashwords, Nook, and Createspace)_


----------



## theaatkinson

yay! it looks great, Harvey. Now if I can just get the spelling fixed (my password won't work despite repeated 'get new password' attempts) I'll be a happy woman.

you do great work!


----------



## KBoards Admin

LKRigel said:


> I've been playing around with this, and I love it. I have 3 notes --
> 
> 1. In fields for author's email and password, each time it reverts to something else. It would be handy if it stayed populated with the last things saved.
> 
> 2. The two fields for author's input are great -- but could there be a line between them? If you look at mine right now, they appear stacked on top of each other.
> 
> 3. Could there be a "return to Kindleboards" button somewhere? If a reader gets in and doesn't want to go on to one of the links, it's hard to get back.
> 
> This is great!


Update:
1. It seems to be behaving as I'd expect, but I might still be missing something. Your first time in the author control panel, you can set the password to whatever you want it to be. At that point, the entered password should stay loaded until your session ends. You should only need to be emailed a password if you forgot yours and then clicking on the 'I forgot" link will automatically send the email.

2. There is now a blank line separating the two Author Message areas.

3. For now, I've left the "Go to KindleBoards" link where it is. I could make it a bit more noticeable, but I like the fact that all of the obvious links on the page are all about learning more (or purchasing) the book being profiled.

Keep the feedback coming - thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

theapatra said:


> yay! it looks great, Harvey. Now if I can just get the spelling fixed (my password won't work despite repeated 'get new password' attempts) I'll be a happy woman.
> 
> you do great work!


If you want, you can PM me and I can manually set your password up.


----------



## KBoards Admin

> Jasmine Giacomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I'm so putting this up everywhere.
> 
> A quick thought: maybe the "other books by" could be moved up higher, or perhaps put in a quick hyperlink drawing attention to the fact that there are more books, that just links to the bottom of the page? I don't even know if that is possible. Authors with complete series/multiple books might like the option to let viewers know they have more offerings. I know I tend to buy first books more readily if I know there are more in a series/by the same author.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can make a link at the top that takes the viewer down to the other books section. Good idea. I'll work on that tonight as well.
Click to expand...

Update: I added that link. The link to "more books" now appears in the upper area - unless the "Show More Books?" option is turned off in the control panel.


----------



## theaatkinson

Harvey said:


> If you want, you can PM me and I can manually set your password up.


I'd be so relieved if you would. email coming your way


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Done!


----------



## 25803

Harvey said:


> Folks, if you're curious about what the Author Control Panel can do for your book profile page, check out the links below! They are for the first nine authors to customize their book's profile page using the control panel.


Harvey: This is astoundingly wonderful!

I do have one question, though. If you look at one of my books, it has an Amazon list price as well as a different Kindle price. On the Kindleboards page, though, only the list price shows. Is there any way to add the Kindle list price, too?  [URL=http://www.kboards.com/book/]http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004070CIY[/url] and here's the Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004070CIY so you can see what I mean.

Many many thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Unfortunately, Amazon doesn't make that offer price available to developers accessing its database. Not sure why that is - but if and when  that changes it will be a good thing.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Harvey said:


> Update: I added that link. The link to "more books" now appears in the upper area - unless the "Show More Books?" option is turned off in the control panel.


Oh, that looks good! Thank you again.

I had an odd thing happen just now: I received an email giving me a new password, but I didn't request one. Is there some auto-password-changing effect that kicks in if I use the same password for the book profile as for the Kindleboards? (Sorry, I hadn't moused over that particular "?" until just now. I changed it to something I can remember )


----------



## theaatkinson

I had troubles with passwords too. and this morning I got an email....perhaps it has something to do with each book having a separate p/w?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Oh, that looks good! Thank you again.
> 
> I had an odd thing happen just now: I received an email giving me a new password, but I didn't request one. Is there some auto-password-changing effect that kicks in if I use the same password for the book profile as for the Kindleboards? (Sorry, I hadn't moused over that particular "?" until just now. I changed it to something I can remember )


That is odd - I will look into that. You should not be getting an email unless you click on the 'I forgot my password' link. Will check on that tonight.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ I've looked into this, and the only way you should be getting an author email re-set password is if you click on the "I forgot my password" link on the author control panel. 

Is it continuing to happen for you? Please let me know. So far 16 books have been set up through the author control panel.


----------



## 25803

Harvey said:


> ^ I've looked into this, and the only way you should be getting an author email re-set password is if you click on the "I forgot my password" link on the author control panel.
> 
> Is it continuing to happen for you? Please let me know. So far 16 books have been set up through the author control panel.


Hi Harvey.

I haven't requested a password change, but this afternoon I received three emails with new passwords (I presume one for each of the pages I set up). I'm wondering if it's something visitors to the pages might do since I haven't been on my pages since yesterday.

On an earlier topic, it's too bad Amazon won't let developers display the Kindle discount pricing. Hopefully they'll reconsider at some point.

Thanks!


----------



## Jnassise

Harvey - the new password emailing problem has been happening to me as well.  Got three new messages in the last few hours and haven't been to the page until now.  I know you're looking into it so I wanted you to know it was happening to others as well.

Best,
Joe


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, I'm tracking this down now. Will have an update later tonight. 

Update: I believe this is now resolved. Let me know if you run into any more troubles with it - thanks!


----------



## theaatkinson

Harvey: you da bomb


----------



## David Derrico

Wow, glad I checked back in on this thread -- the new author control panel and customization is super cool. Very neat stuff, Harvey!

(Is it OK to show off my customizations?  )

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001V9K6ZS

Also, it's extra cool because it let me realize that Amazon must have just added my first two books to the Kindle for Web Beta program (only book 3 had the preview enabled before).


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks David! I've noticed many more books becoming available for instant sampling. I'm glad you discovered the author control panel, too. So far about twenty authors have customized their profile pages with it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

David Derrico said:


> ...
> 
> (Is it OK to show off my customizations?  )
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001V9K6ZS


Yes, please do! I'm interested to see how authors have customized their profile pages, so please do post links here as you update your profiles - thanks!


----------



## CNDudley

I'm always late to the party, but I wanted to add my thanks. The pages are clean and beautiful! Thank you, Harvey and Kindleboards.


----------



## David Greene

Harvey, I'm adding my thanks. It's a terrific service, with excellent customization options.  I've added the profile page to my signature block.  

I'm also happy to note that Amazon finally got around to adding the KindleOnTheWeb free sample for my book--even though when I called Amazon to request it (as I mentioned in an earlier post in this thread) they told me I couldn't request inclusion.  So for anyone who doesn't yet have the feature, it may show up eventually, as it did for me.

Harvey, on a technical note: I have a couple of strange characters (capital A's) appearing in the profile page coming from the Amazon product description at the end of the 3rd paragraph and in the last paragraph.  The stray capital A's don't show up on Amazon and aren't in the text I entered there.    It's no big deal if it can't be fixed--and maybe no one else is experiencing this fluke.  It's only a minor distraction.


----------



## KBoards Admin

CNDudley said:


> I'm always late to the party, but I wanted to add my thanks. The pages are clean and beautiful! Thank you, Harvey and Kindleboards.





David Greene said:


> Harvey, I'm adding my thanks. It's a terrific service, with excellent customization options. I've added the profile page to my signature block.
> ...


Thank you both!



David Greene said:


> ...
> Harvey, on a technical note: I have a couple of strange characters (capital A's) appearing in the profile page coming from the Amazon product description at the end of the 3rd paragraph and in the last paragraph. The stray capital A's don't show up on Amazon and aren't in the text I entered there. It's no big deal if it can't be fixed--and maybe no one else is experiencing this fluke. It's only a minor distraction.


Yes, that is a problem that is showing up in some book descriptions. I think there's a way to overcome that and I'm working on how I can do that.

What happens is, the Amazon database stores what you uploaded, which in some cases is a copy/paste from a word-processing program like Microsoft Word. Word will use special characters - like certain dashes and "smart quotes" (which are separate left and right quote characters) - that are not recognized by HTML by most browsers.

Apparently Amazon does a transformation to remove or replace those characters before it displays it on its site. I need to do a similar transformation and just need to figure out how.

(If you wish, there is a workaround in the meantime - and that is to upload to Amazon a product description that is created in a simple text editor - like Windows Notepad. Using that will ensure that you avoid those "special characters" that word processors like to insert, and which are not universally recognized by browsers.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Here's a nice example of a personalized profile page, and one of the few that incorporates a video trailer!

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003NHRDK2


----------



## David Greene

Wow!  That is just a great trailer.  Well done, Patricia.


----------



## RJ Keller

I've been swamped with work lately and missed the new changes here, but I wanted to tell you - Harvey and all of the other hard-working mods - how VERY thankful I am for this.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, RJ. And nice job with your book profile page - it looks great and the video trailer is definitely "eye-catching"..!

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001MTEN6K


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

What a neat idea and the books look great.  Thanks so much. 

I clicked onto a couple of links for the customised pages of other authors to see how they looked. I also clicked on their author control panel and it looked like I could make changes to these pages. Does this mean that someone else could mess with your control panel?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> What a neat idea and the books look great.  Thanks so much.
> 
> I clicked onto a couple of links for the customised pages of other authors to see how they looked. I also clicked on their author control panel and it looked like I could make changes to these pages. Does this mean that someone else could mess with your control panel?


No, it's secure. Even though you can view the author control panel for those books, you can't change anything without entering the author's email address and password.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks.

Will put the links on my website.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harvey said:


> Yes, please do! I'm interested to see how authors have customized their profile pages, so please do post links here as you update your profiles - thanks!


Glad to see this gaining some traction - there now are about 40 books that have had their profile pages customized by their authors.

Let me know if you have any other suggestions for enhancements to our profile pages for your books!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I love the book profile feature, and I've incorporated it in my signature. 

Perhaps if there was an index of profiles where people could browse thumbnails of books and then click through to the profile page. I'm not sure how much work that is to set up or maintain, though. I'm sure once it got to a certain size, it might become a maintenance nightmare.

Or (getting really fancy) a random book button. When you click on the mystery button, it takes you to a random profile. I have no idea how you could make that work, but it would be a fun feature.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Those are neat ideas - thank you, Valmore. I'm noodling on a site feature that might be a fit for that random book profile...


----------



## datinman

I just looked and it's awesome!
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003Z0D1MG


----------



## opuscroakus

Valmore Daniels said:


> I love the book profile feature, and I've incorporated it in my signature.
> 
> Perhaps if there was an index of profiles where people could browse thumbnails of books and then click through to the profile page. I'm not sure how much work that is to set up or maintain, though. I'm sure once it got to a certain size, it might become a maintenance nightmare.
> 
> Or (getting really fancy) a random book button. When you click on the mystery button, it takes you to a random profile. I have no idea how you could make that work, but it would be a fun feature.


LOVE that idea.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Here's a nice book profile, from KC May, and it's the first one I've noticed that takes advantage of the banner ad option at the bottom of the page. Talk about having a page that's focused on your book!

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004EBT3HW


----------



## fiona64

Very nice! I'll be adding this link to my signature. 

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042ANYE8


----------



## KBoards Admin

fiona64 said:


> Very nice! I'll be adding this link to my signature.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042ANYE8


Looks good, Sharon! I think your cover benefits from the large-size format.


----------



## MachineTrooper

I can't say it enough, Harvey: Thanks for all you do!

I took advantage of the author dashboard a couple weeks ago but forgot to post links here. I'll correct that now:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003TU2IY4&more=N

(I just used the banner from my website.)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003TU2IY4&more=N

(For some reason, every time I try to edit the About the Author paragraph, it edits out the apostrophe. so "Henry Brown's love affair" becomes "Henry Browns love affair". That's the only annoying glitch I've noticed.)


----------



## David Greene

Harvey said:


> Apparently Amazon does a transformation to remove or replace those characters before it displays it on its site. I need to do a similar transformation and just need to figure out how.
> (If you wish, there is a workaround in the meantime - and that is to upload to Amazon a product description that is created in a simple text editor - like Windows Notepad. Using that will ensure that you avoid those "special characters" that word processors like to insert, and which are not universally recognized by browsers.)


I've tried uploading the product description from Notepad. That didn't work. There were still capital A's with circumflex throughout the description.

I also just now tried typing my product description directly into Amazon author page, which has both a "compose" tab and an "html" tab. I did not paste anything. I deleted everything before I began. Then I typed the description manually. In both tabs I checked to be sure there was nothing but the characters I entered.

Even after all that, the pesky high order ASCII character 194, the Â, is now littered throughout the Kindleboard Profile page rendering of the description. So I seem to have made it worse.


----------



## KBoards Admin

David Greene said:


> I've tried uploading the product description from Notepad. That didn't work. There were still capital A's with circumflex throughout the description.
> 
> I also just now tried typing my product description directly into Amazon author page, which has both a "compose" tab and an "html" tab. I did not paste anything. I deleted everything before I began. Then I typed the description manually. In both tabs I checked to be sure there was nothing but the characters I entered.
> 
> Even after all that, the pesky high order ASCII character 194, the Ã‚, is now littered throughout the Kindleboard Profile page rendering of the description. So I seem to have made it worse.


Curious! Thanks for letting me know -I'll research this some more and try to find a good solution.


----------



## KBoards Admin

MachineTrooper said:


> I can't say it enough, Harvey: Thanks for all you do!
> 
> I took advantage of the author dashboard a couple weeks ago but forgot to post links here. I'll correct that now:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003TU2IY4&more=N
> 
> (I just used the banner from my website.)
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003TU2IY4&more=N
> 
> (For some reason, every time I try to edit the About the Author paragraph, it edits out the apostrophe. so "Henry Brown's love affair" becomes "Henry Browns love affair". That's the only annoying glitch I've noticed.)


Ah, I think this is my doing - I'll take a look at a code fix for this and post here when it's resolved.


----------



## KBoards Admin

> MachineTrooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say it enough, Harvey: Thanks for all you do!
> 
> I took advantage of the author dashboard a couple weeks ago but forgot to post links here. I'll correct that now:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003TU2IY4&more=N
> 
> (I just used the banner from my website.)
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003TU2IY4&more=N
> 
> (For some reason, every time I try to edit the About the Author paragraph, it edits out the apostrophe. so "Henry Brown's love affair" becomes "Henry Browns love affair". That's the only annoying glitch I've noticed.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I think this is my doing - I'll take a look at a code fix for this and post here when it's resolved.
Click to expand...

I believe I've fixed this - you can now enter your author bio info - with quotes or double-quotes as needed - and those will be saved properly. Thanks for pointing out the bug!

-Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

David Greene said:


> I've tried uploading the product description from Notepad. That didn't work. There were still capital A's with circumflex throughout the description.
> 
> I also just now tried typing my product description directly into Amazon author page, which has both a "compose" tab and an "html" tab. I did not paste anything. I deleted everything before I began. Then I typed the description manually. In both tabs I checked to be sure there was nothing but the characters I entered.
> 
> Even after all that, the pesky high order ASCII character 194, the Â, is now littered throughout the Kindleboard Profile page rendering of the description. So I seem to have made it worse.


Weird. I've spent a couple of hours trying to rip those out.

When I "view source" on your Amazon page - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003AQBBXG/?tag=kbpst-20 - I can see the characters appearing throughout the book description. Amazon doesn't display those - the site must be using a different character set to ensure that those don't appear.

I've tried doing a PHP str_replace to find and remove those in our book profile page - and for reasons that aren't clear to me yet it isn't doing what I'd expect.

I'll keep playing with it. Sorry!


----------



## David Greene

Harvey said:


> When I "view source" on your Amazon page - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003AQBBXG/?tag=kbpst-20 - I can see the characters appearing throughout the book description. Amazon doesn't display those - the site must be using a different character set to ensure that those don't appear.
> 
> I've tried doing a PHP str_replace to find and remove those in our book profile page - and for reasons that aren't clear to me yet it isn't doing what I'd expect.


I see what you mean. I viewed the source right from the Amazon listing page, and it has these 5 char strings = &#xA0 in the source that appear scattered in the description. I guess they are displaying as the visible ASCII 194 char on the profile page--but when the Amazon page displays they are not visible.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

LKRigel said:


> Here is the code I use in my signature:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041T59IY]Kindleboards Space Junque profile[/url]
> 
> Just replace the ASIN number with your own -- and the title!


Thank you very much for the information. I had no idea how to insert a link to the profile page either.

And thank you, Harvey, for creating them in the first place.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Love mine, how cool!


----------



## JenniferErickson

Wow!  Wow!  Wow!  
I couldn't figure this out at first because it was too...easy.
I know.  I'm hopeless.
Thank you,
Jen


----------



## bellaandre

Harvey,

Wow! This is a really cool tool. Thanks so much for creating it.
Fantastic,
Bella

www.BellaAndre.com


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ You are welcome!

All Amazon books are available for display through our profile pages, and 76 profile pages have now been customized by authors with custom messages, video trailers, author photos, etc.

Here are some recent examples:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003BLPH6C

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001BPFB84

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003NX7LSA

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0046LU8VK

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003MNH4BA


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi everyone!  I'm just now figuring this book profile thing out!  Such a nice thing   Is there a place on kindleboards, where the readers can go and browse through them??


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Wow! I had no idea there was an author page, author control panel, etc. I'll construct one as soon as I figure out how to do it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Hi everyone! I'm just now figuring this book profile thing out! Such a nice thing  Is there a place on kindleboards, where the readers can go and browse through them??


Thank you!

Once you've set it up, you can post links for it here. But for more readers to see it, you could also put a link to your book's profile page in your forum signature.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Music & Mayhem said:


> Wow! I had no idea there was an author page, author control panel, etc. I'll construct one as soon as I figure out how to do it.


Authors have now set up over 80 books with their own profile pages!


----------



## NoLongerHere

Bye


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! I appreciate the feedback on it. A lot of authors came up with suggestions on the control panel customizations; it was fun for me to rig it up.


----------



## M T McGuire

That is way cool... especially now I finally have a review on .com!

I will definitely play with the login and customisation stuff when I can grab the time.

Many thanks.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## michellerichmond

This is amazingly simple, pretty, and functional. Thank you!
Michelle Richmond
http://michellerichmond.com


----------



## KBoards Admin

M T McGuire said:


> That is way cool... especially now I finally have a review on .com!
> 
> I will definitely play with the login and customisation stuff when I can grab the time.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM





michellerichmond said:


> This is amazingly simple, pretty, and functional. Thank you!
> Michelle Richmond
> http://michellerichmond.com


Thank you very much! The book profile page works with every book on Amazon, and so far almost 100 profile pages have been further customized by their authors. It's very gratifying to see the response to it.


----------



## rcanepa

Harvey:  Just another in the long chorus of "thank-yous" for this.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

This is Awesome.. I love it. I think it may look better than the page on Amazon...Thanks so much...

Tammie Clarke Gibbs
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004DNWQ98


----------



## KBoards Admin

tammieclarkegibbs said:


> This is Awesome.. I love it. I think it may look better than the page on Amazon...Thanks so much...
> 
> Tammie Clarke Gibbs
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004DNWQ98


Thank you, Tammie. I will say that your particular book profile is particularly striking - your cover benefits a lot from the large display of it.

Folks, I'd suggest checking out Tammie's page and in particular the online sample -- I like how the title appears in an attractive way in the opening page of the sample.


----------



## Phoebe Matthews

Hi, Harvey, this sounds good but how does it differ from the already existing Author page, and the already existing page for each individual book that comes on when I click on a book title? They already have covers, reviews, tags, etc.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Phoebe Matthews said:


> Hi, Harvey, this sounds good but how does it differ from the already existing Author page, and the already existing page for each individual book that comes on when I click on a book title? They already have covers, reviews, tags, etc.


Thanks for your question. It's similar in that most of the information is taken directly from Amazon's website.

What's different is this:

- It features a large display of your book cover (500-pixels high).

- It (optionally) displays an online sample of your work right in the browser - no extra clicks required to get your book's words in front of your readers and potential buyers.

- It has no distracting links or graphics. No distracting header and footer clutter. Everything on the page is about your book, with easy links for readers to purchase your book.

- It allows authors to customize their book profile with:
- a personalized message that can be changed at any time
- a link to their book's discussion thread in the Book Bazaar
- a link to the author's website
- a video trailer for the book, embedded on the page
- links to up to 3 other sites (Smashwords, B&N, etc) that the book is available
- a customer video review, embedded on the page
- a short author bio and pictures
- a full-size banner ad for the book.


----------



## RyanMWilliams

This is great! I'd missed the thread but now that I saw it I've gone and updated my signature so that the books link to the profile pages. I still need to look at the customization options more but I did add the Smashwords and website links.


----------



## KBoards Admin

RyanMWilliams said:


> This is great! I'd missed the thread but now that I saw it I've gone and updated my signature so that the books link to the profile pages. I still need to look at the customization options more but I did add the Smashwords and website links.


Thank you, Ryan. Looks great!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Some authors have found that their Book Profile pages have mysterious special characters appearing in the book's product description. We pull those product descriptions from Amazon, which has the special characters embedded in its version of the product database. 

Well, KindleBoards author David Greene has done some experimenting and found that those special characters can be caused by using double spaces in the book description. If you're seeing special characters in your KindleBoards book profile, try updating your Amazon product description to remove those double spaces.

Thanks for the tip, David!


----------



## Maud Muller

This is really an amazing feature. Thanks so much. Just wondering, there are problems in the way the product description appears, how can I correct it. I think it's just a formating error.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Eileen!

I've looked at your book profile page - http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003xntb9w - and I see the special characters that are improperly appearing in the text. Authors have reported that if they remove double-spaces from their text in the Amazon product description for their book, that that cleans up how the text is rendered on the book profile page. I would suggest that and see if that clears them up. Please let me know if that works - - thanks!!

By the way, your book is the 150th book that has had its KindleBoards profile page customized by its author through the author control panel!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

At long last, I've found time to create a profile page for my book. The only thing I couldn't figure out was the author photo. I don't have my photo on a separate page anywhere.

Here's the link if you'd like to check it out. Harvey, if you note any glaring errors, please let me know. And thanks again for doing this!

 [URL=http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003MNH7JY]http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003MNH7JY [/url]


----------



## KBoards Admin

Looks great, Susan! (You can upload your author photo to an online picture sharing site, like Flickr or Photobucket, and then specify the URL for the site in your author control panel.)


----------



## Randy Kadish

For one of my books I can't open my author control panel. Why is that?

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B002UKOWL6

Randy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Randy Kadish said:


> For one of my books I can't open my author control panel. Why is that?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B002UKOWL6
> 
> Randy


I'm able to open it - try again and let me know what happens when you click it.

(Scroll to the "author control panel" link at the bottom right of the page, and if you click that it should open up for you.)


----------



## Stephanie Golden

Thank you for the profile page--it is just terrific and looks beautiful. Here's the link to mine: 
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004GUSHDM

One question: does "more books" pull in only books on Kindle or other Amazon books as well? I have a number of other books on Amazon, though only one of those is on Kindle (and it did get posted on my profile page). If possible, though, I'd like to see them all on the page (as on my Amazon profile page).

Stephanie


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stephanie Golden said:


> Thank you for the profile page--it is just terrific and looks beautiful. Here's the link to mine:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004GUSHDM
> 
> One question: does "more books" pull in only books on Kindle or other Amazon books as well? I have a number of other books on Amazon, though only one of those is on Kindle (and it did get posted on my profile page). If possible, though, I'd like to see them all on the page (as on my Amazon profile page).
> 
> Stephanie


Thank you, Stephanie, for the kind comments. And your profile page does look great!

I believe the way I have the query set up, it retrieves Kindle editions of books where there is a match (or close match) on the author name.

I could modify that to make it retrieve paper as well as Kindle editions. Or, to make it an option that you could select from the control panel, for retrieving one or the other or both.

I think that would be useful and I'll add it to my project list.

-Harvey


----------



## Stephanie Golden

> Or, to make it an option that you could select from the control panel, for retrieving one or the other or both.


I think this would be the best choice, gives everyone flexibility. Thanks again!


----------



## moondog

What is my asin #?


----------



## pidgeon92

You can find your ASIN number on your Amazon product page...

Either here:










or here:


----------



## moondog

pidgeon92 said:


> You can find your ASIN number on your Amazon product page...
> 
> Either here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or here:


Thanks so much! I'll get my book pages up right away!


----------



## wsgager

My pages look great. I appreciate them. Now that they are created, I can link directly to them say from my regular emails, website, etc. Right? using the same url? What other uses are out there? Always looking to learn.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Yes, if you wish you can link to them from emails, websites, etc. Some people also link to them in their signatures in this forum and in other forums that they frequent. 

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Thanks Harvey for all the cool stuff.  It's god sent for new board member like me.  I have my kindle books for over a year but joined KB yesterday.  It cannot get any dumber than that.

drdln


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Harvey, I've got a bit of a problem with my profile pages. There's a book on the bottom that's not mine. 
Apparently there's more than one Mackenzie Morgan. How do I get that one off the profile page for my books?

It's DV8 Passions - January 2011 (DV8 Passions Magazine) 
address: http://www.amazon.com/DV8-Passions-January-Magazine-ebook/dp/B004HFS2KY/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1295627373&sr=8-13

It also has its own profile page, with my two books listed at the bottom.


----------



## KBoards Admin

There is a somewhat imprecise match that gets returned from Amazon for those other books. 

Right now, all you can do is use the author control panel to turn off the display of *all* of other books. 

Eventually I may revise that feature to allow authors to specify the individual ASINs of the other books they want displayed at the bottom of their profile page.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Thanks, Harvey. I hadn't even noticed the "Show other books" option on the Control Page. I've turned it off now.


----------



## JETaylor

Cool option.


----------



## Learnmegood

Hey Harvey,

That is really awesome!  I did just notice though, that I have another book linked to Learn Me Good.  Something about the "Creed."  It is written by John Pearson, but it must be a different John Pearson.  Not me! 

Thanks!

John Pearson the elder (?)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> but I'm not sure what to do with it yet.


I asked the same question on another thread because I joined the KB very recently. But reading this board makes a sense. In addition to signature, it can be used on KB or anyother web page.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Learnmegood said:


> Hey Harvey,
> 
> That is really awesome! I did just notice though, that I have another book linked to Learn Me Good. Something about the "Creed." It is written by John Pearson, but it must be a different John Pearson. Not me!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John Pearson the elder (?)


John, under the "Other books" area, we list books that are returned by Amazon - but sometimes, especially for authors with common names, it will return books by other authors. We don't really have a workaround other than to turn off the Show Other Books option. You can do that from the Author Control Panel for your book's profile page.


----------



## G.Hugh

Thank you Harvey, this is really a fantastic addition to our presence on Kindle Boards.

A lot of work went into this and I am very appreciative.

Thanks
G. Hugh Bodell
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003UBTN7C


----------



## jonfmerz

Nice option, Harvey - thanks!


----------



## BarbraAnnino

That is way cool~


----------



## JulieDonnelly

Hi,

I'm so grateful for this website and the opportunity to eventually meet other authors. How exciting! I just had a friend publish my book, _Stop Pain FAST!_, and I'm trying to figure out how to fine it (I'm not on the listing of published authors) and then how to let people know about it.

I found one place that said I needed to add the ASIN number, but my friend said I don't have an ASIN number, so I'm stuck.

I hope you can help me.

Thanks a lot,
Julie Donnelly


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ If your book is available through Amazon, then it has an ASIN. To find out your ASIN, see this post.


----------



## pidgeon92

JulieDonnelly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm so grateful for this website and the opportunity to eventually meet other authors. How exciting! I just had a friend publish my book, _Stop Pain FAST!_, and I'm trying to figure out how to fine it (I'm not on the listing of published authors) and then how to let people know about it.
> 
> I found one place that said I needed to add the ASIN number, but my friend said I don't have an ASIN number, so I'm stuck.


B004KSQDX6


----------



## mesmered

Okay, now I have the profile page for the book, but how do I make sure that every time I post, the book is imaged below my post? I have admitted to luddite status. still stands.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Welcome - there is a tutorial about setting up book covers in your signature, here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46766.0.html

If you prefer, though, we can go ahead and set it up for you. Let us know if you're having troubles with it.

-Harvey


----------



## mesmered

Thanks so much, did it following your excellent instruction about three hours ago, but wonder how I access it now or where anyone else sees it.
Instruction was really easy by the way... I was surprised! But really desperate to get it in view and operational as potential readers are asking me through TWITTER how they can read a sample. Also want it as a signature.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I think there are several different things you're asking about, so let me take a shot at answering:

Through Twitter, facebook, or email, you can point people to your book's profile page, where your sample is displayed. Just use copy/paste this link into your tweet / facebook status / email message:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004LLIIY4

If you want to send them to a page that only has your sample, and no other info, you can use this link:

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B004LLIIY4

If you want your book cover to be displayed in your signature, you'll need to add the book cover image to your signature. The instructions referenced above show how to do that, or if you wish I can just add your cover into your signature.

Does that help?


----------



## mesmered

It helps majorly! Thanks a million!
And yes, please. If you could add my cover to my signature I shall practically bow down before you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Looks like someone beat me to it! I'm guessing our resident signature guru: pidgeon92!!


----------



## mesmered

It was pigeon 92 and I put a huge thank you on the Kindle board ... somewhere! But thank you to you as well. 
Whilst my book profile looks wonderful and my signature great, I am ashamed to say none of it is due to me!!!!


----------



## JFHilborne

This is awesome. Just added mine. Thank you so much.


----------



## ToniL

ooh, did i do it right?

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004KZP1Q4

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00427ZIIG


----------



## KBoards Admin

ToniL said:


> ooh, did i do it right?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004KZP1Q4
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00427ZIIG


Yep - looks good!


----------



## novelimagination

Oh, Harvey! What a wonderful idea!! I will add the link to my new Official Facebook Page too.
Just when I think there's nothing more to help advertise a self-published book, tada!
Thanks!!

Tammy Snyder
The Chimney Still Stands

Tammy Snyder Author
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Tammy-Snyder-Author/186851394679414


----------



## Cheryl Shireman

This is absolutely awesome! Just joined today and I am loving Kindleboards already!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Rick Chesler

Good idea!


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Love it! Thank you


----------



## nwyckoff

This is great! It's just what I've wanted to do! Thank you!!


----------



## AnneKAlbert

Lovely! Thanks so much.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

I am getting nothing accomplished lol There are too many new and wondrous things here on Kindle Boards. 
So glad I found this, I love being able to link to my book and having a sample right there. 
You da man Harvey.  Thank you.


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez

Hi, Harvey.

This is my first Kindleboards post.    I'm glad to have stumbled across this book profile page as one of my first finds.  Great idea!

Interestingly, the diacritics in the name of the main character appear fine on the book description on the Amazon sale site, but they appear garbled on the book profile page.  

For example: "KormÃ¨r LezÃ l" as opposed to "Kormèr Lezàl".

I'm guessing some kind of unicode conversion is done that is messing it up.  It seems like an easy fix.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hi Maurice, 
It seems it ought to be an easy fix - have messed with a few different attempts to fix it but haven't resolved it yet.
I'm learning as I go here so am open to suggestions from any of the PHP/HTML gurus out there!
I'm pulling the product descriptions right from Amazon's database, but obviously those special characters are being lost in translation somehow.


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez

Harvey said:


> Hi Maurice,
> It seems it ought to be an easy fix - have messed with a few different attempts to fix it but haven't resolved it yet.
> I'm learning as I go here so am open to suggestions from any of the PHP/HTML gurus out there!
> I'm pulling the product descriptions right from Amazon's database, but obviously those special characters are being lost in translation somehow.


It might just be a case of changing the page encoding in the header meta tag. I noticed it is currently set as:

This ISO does not support utf-8, but utf-8 is backwards compatible with standard ASCII, so it will cover all bases.

So in your PHP, you can set the content type as follows:

header('Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8');

Let me know if that works for you. I'll be glad to be your guinea pig if you like.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Looks like that worked. Thanks!


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez

Awesome!  Glad to have helped.


----------



## LeeleeSchubert

Excellent, Harvey!! And it really, really works!

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004NSV720

Thanks! And on my first day, too!

Leelee


----------



## VincentZandri

Thanks Harvey, I'll give it a shot....Here Goes:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003TSEN0I

Cheers
Vin


----------



## VincentZandri

Jeeze, I'll do one more....Thanks again!

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004I6D658


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Looking good!


----------



## Beatriz

Harvey said:


> Psst - hey, author! Author! Yes, you. We like your book so much we created a profile page for it here on KindleBoards.
> 
> What's special about your book's profile page?
> 
> - It features a *large* display of your book cover (500-pixels high).
> 
> - It includes your current book description and current customer reviews from Amazon.
> 
> - It (optionally) displays an online sample of your work right in the browser - no extra clicks required to get your book's words in front of your readers and potential buyers.
> 
> - It has no distracting links or graphics. No distracting header and footer clutter. Everything on the page is about your book, with easy links for readers to purchase your book.
> 
> You can see it now for your book! Just use the following URL, and replace those X's with your book's ASIN.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO
> 
> *New! Author Control Panel*
> 
> We've added the ability for you to customize your book's profile page, with an author message, video trailer, links to other purchase sites, and many more options. Check it out by clicking the Author Control Panel link, which is in the lower right corner of your book's profile page.
> 
> *Link Options*
> 
> &sample=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the online sample. You may prefer to not display the online sample, because of its current formatting quirks. Or, an online sample may not yet be available for your book.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&sample=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&sample=N
> 
> &more=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the display of additional books by this author. The page attempts to bring book covers for books by authors with the same name. Sometimes this may work imprecisely and bring back incorrect books. If so, you can turn off this feature.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&more=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N
> 
> Note: the above parameters can be combined; e.g. http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N&sample=N


I tried it and it didn't work. Help.


----------



## pidgeon92

Beatrice Brusic said:


> I tried it and it didn't work. Help.


Not sure what problem you are having? All you have to do is put your ASIN behind the URL.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004MDLV0O


----------



## VHopkins_Author

Stunning!  Thanks much.  Great tool.

Only problem is that it's not accepting my link to my trailer.  I put the ID# in, put it comes up as not found.  Is that a bug or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## pidgeon92

VHopkins_Author said:


> Stunning! Thanks much. Great tool.
> 
> Only problem is that it's not accepting my link to my trailer. I put the ID# in, put it comes up as not found. Is that a bug or am I doing something wrong?


It would be helpful if you gave the youtube link. I did test the youtube video for The Price of Innocence, and that seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Hi Harvey, I've just discovered this cool feature, and loaded my page: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003Z4KBF2.

There is a problem with my book sample, though; spaces have appeared between each line, making it look badly-formatted. Can you help?

Thanks,

Lexi


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Hi, Lexi - - nice job with customizing your profile page. I like how you've set up the author bio and photograph area. And I'm liking the book trailer. 

Regarding the online sample - unfortunately, we capture that directly from Amazon's servers, and don't have any controls over the way it's displayed. There is a lot of improvement that could be done in the way those online samples are displayed, and it affects most if not all of the books I've seen. 

At least it gets the beginning words of your story readily displayed, with the hopes that readers will download a properly-formatted sample or fully-purchased version to enjoy on their Kindle or other device.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Thanks, Harvey, for a fast response.

Lexi


----------



## jessicamorse

What a neat thing!

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004Q9TE7Q


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

I'll give it a try:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0044DEL22

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004FV5BLS

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004PLNP2K

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003YOSWYK

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004IPPJPO

I know, I know . . . I'm shameless. *grin*

Thanks Harvey!!!


----------



## Raven Mardirosian

This is very cool. What a fab way to start finding my way around this joint!

I feel like a real person! And hey...I even have a page.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004PLNMNC

Raven


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

Pardon me as I stumble around, just posting to see if my signature link "took."


----------



## DonnaFCrow

This is FABULOUS! but I have a problem, a serious one. when I follow your instructions to create the url for my book: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=BOO30YIGFU
it doesn't load?

Please, help me, I want to play!

Donna


----------



## Nathan Lowell

DonnaFCrow said:


> This is FABULOUS! but I have a problem, a serious one. when I follow your instructions to create the url for my book: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=BOO30YIGFU
> it doesn't load?
> 
> Please, help me, I want to play!
> 
> Donna


Donna? Try this one:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003OYIGFU

You reversed "Oh" and "zero" in your ASIN.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks for the assist, Nathan!!


----------



## gmjackson

Very cool.


----------



## crickard7

Thank you.


----------



## Russell Brooks

WickedAwesomeCool!!!


----------



## sarahdalton

Great idea!

Here goes: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004RZ2ZEI


----------



## jmbarlog

What a fantastic idea!  Way to go!!!


----------



## Plotspider

Really a great thing. Thank you.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004H1TQ5I&sample=N


----------



## KBoards Admin

Plotspider said:


> Really a great thing. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004H1TQ5I&sample=N


Thanks all!

Plotspider, some covers really benefit from the large-format display, and I would say yours is one of them!


----------



## Grace Elliot

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0046REKBS

My debut novel 'A Dead Man's Debt' has been described by OnceUponAChapter as "historical romance at its best." Since I am an unknown author, A Dead Man's Debt is for sale at $2.99 / GBP 2.14.

I hope you will take a risk on an new author! 
thanks 
Grace x


----------



## A.M.G

http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B004RPS6WS

_(/updated to show book profile page instead of Amazon page. - Admin.)_


----------



## Bonnie Toews

How do you get at an ASIN? When is it assigned? Just on Kindleboard for first time.


----------



## pidgeon92

[email protected] said:


> How do you get at an ASIN? When is it assigned? Just on Kindleboard for first time.


An ASIN is Amazon's internal SKU. Every product on Amazon get's one assigned once the product page is up.


----------



## T. K. Bloom

This is ever so cool. Thanks Harvey!

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004MPRBH4


----------



## Beatriz

Harvey said:


> Psst - hey, author! Author! Yes, you. We like your book so much we created a profile page for it here on KindleBoards.
> 
> What's special about your book's profile page?
> 
> - It features a *large* display of your book cover (500-pixels high).
> 
> - It includes your current book description and current customer reviews from Amazon.
> 
> - It (optionally) displays an online sample of your work right in the browser - no extra clicks required to get your book's words in front of your readers and potential buyers.
> 
> - It has no distracting links or graphics. No distracting header and footer clutter. Everything on the page is about your book, with easy links for readers to purchase your book.
> 
> You can see it now for your book! Just use the following URL, and replace those X's with your book's ASIN.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO
> 
> *New! Author Control Panel*
> 
> We've added the ability for you to customize your book's profile page, with an author message, video trailer, links to other purchase sites, and many more options. Check it out by clicking the Author Control Panel link, which is in the lower right corner of your book's profile page.
> 
> *Link Options*
> 
> &sample=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the online sample. You may prefer to not display the online sample, because of its current formatting quirks. Or, an online sample may not yet be available for your book.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&sample=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&sample=N
> 
> &more=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the display of additional books by this author. The page attempts to bring book covers for books by authors with the same name. Sometimes this may work imprecisely and bring back incorrect books. If so, you can turn off this feature.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&more=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N
> 
> Note: the above parameters can be combined; e.g. http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N&sample=N


I tried doing this several times and couldn't do it, kept getting an error message, can you help?


----------



## EGranfors

So is this the one Jeff wants for our info to be listed in the catalog?

Why can't I find the url for my book for book bazaar.  Anyone?


----------



## pidgeon92

Beatrice Brusic said:


> I tried doing this several times and couldn't do it, kept getting an error message, can you help?


Works just fine.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004MDLV0O


----------



## pidgeon92

EGranfors said:


> So is this the one Jeff wants for our info to be listed in the catalog?
> 
> Why can't I find the url for my book for book bazaar. Anyone?


this is the URL that Jeff wants for your book:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,57886.msg973837.html#msg973837


----------



## Val2

Hi there
I just tried this and it came up with "Error Retrieving Content" My ASIN is B004RZ3018
Thank you.


----------



## Nathan Lowell

Val2 said:


> Hi there
> I just tried this and it came up with "Error Retrieving Content" My ASIN is B004RZ3018
> Thank you.


seems to work ok for me:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004RZ30I8


----------



## pidgeon92

Val2 said:


> Hi there
> I just tried this and it came up with "Error Retrieving Content" My ASIN is B004RZ3018
> Thank you.


Better to copy/paste your ASIN than to retype it. You have a number 1 where the letter I should be.


----------



## Kevin Lynn helmick

I like-a lot, nut can only see the examples, where do you go to upload or begin or what ever?

Kevin


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kevin Lynn helmick said:


> I like-a lot, nut can only see the examples, where do you go to upload or begin or what ever?
> 
> Kevin


It's created automatically for any book on Amazon - just use your book's ASIN in the URL. Here's yours: 
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=1456480006

Then, you can personalize it a bit using the author control panel. There's a link for that at the bottom of your book's profile page.


----------



## MrLuke

ooh this is exciting and rather handy!


----------



## Kevin Lynn helmick

Very Cool, I like.


----------



## DeAngelo

This is neat.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004R9QAQI&sample=y

Though for some reason every time I load the page up the online sample just says that there was an error retrieving the content.


----------



## KBoards Admin

DeAngelo said:


> This is neat.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004R9QAQI&sample=y
> 
> Though for some reason every time I load the page up the online sample just says that there was an error retrieving the content.


Thanks!

Online samples are not available for all books. I think eventually Amazon will make it available for all books in the Kindle Store.

In the meantime, you can avoid the error message by using "&sample=N" in the link for your book's profile, like this:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004R9QAQI&sample=N


----------



## DeAngelo

Harvey said:


> In the meantime, you can avoid the error message by using "&sample=N" in the link for your book's profile, like this:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004R9QAQI&sample=N


I know, but I wanted people to be able to read the sample. I hope amazon fixes it soon. I'm trying every avenue I can think of to get sales. Maybe my book just isn't that interesting *Fake tears*


----------



## Jason Reed

This is so awesome! Thank you! 
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004TAQUA6


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jason Reed said:


> This is so awesome! Thank you!
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004TAQUA6





Kevin Lynn helmick said:


> Very Cool, I like.





MrLuke said:


> ooh this is exciting and rather handy!


Thank you for your comments!

We've added a new feature - a Facebook "Like" button on the Book Profile pages. Here's an example:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0028K3CAA

Would be interested in your feedback on this. Thanks all.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Another update (a minor one): the webpage title for your book profile used to be a static title of "KindleBoards Book Profile". 

Now it says "Your Book's Title by Your Author Name", e.g. "Space Junque by LK Rigel". This can make a small improvement in search engine results. 

Also, the Description metatag for the page is now the first few lines of your product description. That's mostly a transparent change to you - but we did it because that description gets picked up by some search engines, and displayed as supporting information in the search results.


----------



## Alex Owens

Love this! Kudos to who ever set this up!


----------



## Rick Chesler

That's great! How does an author go about actually setting up?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kpfowler said:


> Love this! Kudos to who ever set this up!


Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Rick Chesler said:


> That's great! How does an author go about actually setting up?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick


We have it set up automatically for you. You can see yours at http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B004P8JOF0

From there, you can customize it by clicking on the Author Control Panel link, near the bottom of the screen.


----------



## KBoards Admin

We are in early design stages with some site enhancements that will highlight books from authors who are members of KindleBoards. We are going to drive these enhancements off of books that are stored in our Book Profile database.

If you want your books to be part of this (and I think you will), you can get ahead of things now by doing the following:

1. For each of your books, bring up its KindleBoards Book Profile page. (The URL is *http*://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=xxxxxxxxx, replacing those x's with your book's ASIN.)

2. Click on the link at the bottom of that page, to access your Author Control Panel.

3. Add some info (any info will do) to your Author Control Panel, and save that info. (You'll need to set up an email address and password if you haven't done so already.)

4. Repeat the above steps for any other books that you have.

When you do that, our database collects your book info, and we can then use that programmatically for these upcoming enhancements.

P.S. As of right now, you all have set up control panels for 286 books. Will be interesting to see how that grows over the next few weeks!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Thanks Harvey - I'm looking forward to seeing what surprises you have in store for us 

Edit: Books done.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Cool! Thanks Harvey!


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl

Thanks for the heads up!
I actually haven't done that for any of my books.
Now I have some work to do...


Shana


----------



## daveconifer

Thank you, Harvey.  I set up one and I'll do the rest tomorrow.  I must be tired, I kept getting errors.  Tomorrow will be better...


----------



## KBoards Admin

daveconifer said:


> Thank you, Harvey. I set up one and I'll do the rest tomorrow. I must be tired, I kept getting errors. Tomorrow will be better...


Uh oh. Let me know if I have some debugging to do!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Also, if you would, please post in this thread when you've set up your book(s). Thanks!


----------



## daveconifer

No way, it's definitely on my end.  I got the first one done with no problem.  Then I got distracted with my daughter's homework and had too many windows open, etc.  

Thanks Harvey, and sorry to make it sound like I was casting blame...


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Also, if you would, please post in this thread when you've set up your book(s). Thanks!


I set up a couple of books.

Harvey, what sort of enhancements are we talking about here?


----------



## R. Doug

Done.  Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## daveconifer

foreverjuly said:


> Harvey, what sort of enhancements are we talking about here?


I'm so immature, me and my gutter mind...


----------



## Guest

daveconifer said:


> I'm so immature, me and my gutter mind...


Spending too much time in your email's spam folder, Dave??


----------



## Terrence OBrien

Done. Thanks.


----------



## lisamaliga

Hello!
I've just set up one so far! Will do one more but I have another chapter to finish.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Harvey said:


> Uh oh. Let me know if I have some debugging to do!


My banner for Vestal Virgin looks blurry--it's the same one I used for my KB ad.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Thanks. Harvey!

I'm new and could certainly appreciate some Kindle/Amazon love!


----------



## parKb5

I set up my book.


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Cool, can't wait. I love the look of my Kindle Boards book page. Thank you!


----------



## lisamaliga

I also did my second book. Thank you very much for this nifty feature!


----------



## Victorine

Done.  Thanks so much!!

Vicki


----------



## T.K.

I set mine up when I first moved in, er, I mean joined KB.

Return the Heart http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004QQ3M7C

(I did have a question about it, though - when I click on Author Control Panel does everyone see my information? And can they change/add to it?)


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

Done for both books. Wondering what you have in store for us.


----------



## Gina Black

I did it. Had a bit of trouble with the youtube link so I blew it off. May try to fix it tomorrow. It's not that important though.

Gina


----------



## Nathan Lowell

Done, Harvey. Thank you.


----------



## KBoards Admin

T.K. Richardson said:


> I set mine up when I first moved in, er, I mean joined KB.
> 
> Return the Heart http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004QQ3M7C
> 
> (I did have a question about it, though - when I click on Author Control Panel does everyone see my information? And can they change/add to it?)


Others can click on it and view the info - but they cannot change it. And they cannot view your email address or your password.


----------



## parKb5

I can't wait to see what you have planned.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Set my stuff up. I did notice one of my books has an outdated version in the sample section, reminding me I never want to see that particular dummy cover again.


----------



## T.K.

Thanks. I didn't think so, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Maria Romana

Always anxious to see what Harvey's geeky side has cooked up next!

I got my page all up to date, but I noticed that the price listed on the book page is the full retail price, which has since been discounted by Amazon.  Is there any way to make the discounted price show up?

Thanks for all your hard work,
Maria


----------



## Christine Kersey

Done. Thank you!


----------



## daringnovelist

I put a little information on one book, http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003IPCNAY , but I'll get to more tomorrow. (I've got so much to do, and have had so little sleep...)

Camille


----------



## Monique

Done.

I had some outdated info in there that I'd forgotten to change. 

Can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve, Harvey!


----------



## stepartdesigns

I added my books. Thanks

Katrina


----------



## Cliff Ball

I updated my 4. Thanks!


----------



## DeAngelo

I set up my book profile. I put the link in my sig. Here's hoping it and the site enhancements you mentioned help my sales.


----------



## K. A. Jordan

Thanks for the improvements.

My book is ready.


----------



## ahilton

Done! Those pages look really sharp.  I may start linking people there for my website. Everything's in one place, all neat and tidy.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Set my stuff up. I did notice one of my books has an outdated version in the sample section, reminding me I never want to see that particular dummy cover again.


Hmm. Not sure why that is. We're pulling directly from Amazon for the online sample for that particular ASIN. I'll keep an eye out for any other symptoms that might help us figure that out.


----------



## KBoards Admin

meromana said:


> Always anxious to see what Harvey's geeky side has cooked up next!
> 
> I got my page all up to date, but I noticed that the price listed on the book page is the full retail price, which has since been discounted by Amazon. Is there any way to make the discounted price show up?
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work,
> Maria


This is a great question. For some reason, Amazon does not make the discounted price available though its web service. I have debated whether to display no price at all in the book profile page, given that limitation.


----------



## KBoards Admin

You all are fast! I posted about this a little over two hours ago, and about 80 book profiles have been updated since then. 

We're now up to 362 book profiles that have been customized with the author control panel.


----------



## 25803

Mine have been set up for awhile,  but I never posted that I'd done it.  Looking forward to your surprise, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks, Kathy! 

Yes, if you've previously set up your Author Control Panel for a book, no further action is needed. We've got your info.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Merci beaucoup!! I did two, I'll do the other two soon. Thanks for your great work!!!


----------



## Jeff

Harvey said:


> Also, if you would, please post in this thread when you've set up your book(s). Thanks!


Thanks for all your hard work, Harvey.

My books are all set up.

Some suggestions:

The database returned an unexplained error. I think it was caused by my mistakenly leaving an ampersand in the YouTube ID but I closed the page and started over and then forgot to double check.
You may want to modify the code so that the fields that require "Y" will accept lower case letters.
For authors with multiple books, some quick method of navigating between each book would be very useful. Changing the ASIN in the URL doesn't seem to work. How difficult would it be to have the control panel keyed on the author's email address and then list all titles associated with that ID in a table? Being able to copy data that's identical for each title (such as bio information) would speed up the data entry process significantly. We have several member authors with dozens of titles.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks, Jeff. Will keep my ears open for reports of any similar errors that might help track down that error. 

I will make that change on easing the edits for lower case versus upper case letters. 

Great ideas on making the control panel setup easier for authors with multiple books. I think you should be able to change the ASIN in the URL to switch from one book to another, but I agree that having a copy function would be useful... to copy/paste all fields from one book to another.

And having the ability to add or change an item once, and have it applied to all of an author's books. 

Will work on this, especially now that the control panel will likely be used more often.


----------



## BTackitt

Harvey you are amazing!


----------



## ed_marrow

I'm in.


----------



## John Hamilton

I set up my two books.  Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

All three of mine done.  Many thanks!


----------



## lyndahilburn

Harvey said:


> Also, if you would, please post in this thread when you've set up your book(s). Thanks!


Thanks, Harvey. I think I did my two books.

Lynda


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Yes, thanks, Harvey

I added some info and saved.

Nancy


----------



## JJayKamp

Done.  And cool, I didn't even know I had those book pages!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

modwitch said:


> Sample works for one, but not the other. Weird.


Yeah, I had that problem too. I just assumed it was a glitch at Amazon, but *shrug*


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Done.  Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## horse_girl

Thanks, Harvey. Updated all of mine, but it looks like I have to shorten my bio.


----------



## JRTomlin

Harvey, you expect us to be able to _follow instructions_? That's kind of unreasonable isn't it? 

Ok, ok. I'll try. 

Edit: doing exactly what you said, I get a "missing file error" on both of my novels. Is there something I was supposed to do before doing the http://www.kboards.com/book/xxxxxx thing?

Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

horse_girl said:


> Thanks, Harvey. Updated all of mine, but it looks like I have to shorten my bio.


Yes, that is a pretty small field at 256 characters. I could expand that as a later enhancement.


----------



## KBoards Admin

JRTomlin said:


> Harvey, you expect us to be able to _follow instructions_? That's kind of unreasonable isn't it?
> 
> Ok, ok. I'll try.
> 
> Edit: doing exactly what you said, I get a "missing file error" on both of my novels. Is there something I was supposed to do before doing the http://www.kboards.com/book/xxxxxx thing?
> 
> Thanks.


I think you're missing the "?asin=" part of it. Here are the URLs for your books:

http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B004RUZPPY

http://www.kboards.com/book?asin=B004N627U8


----------



## KBoards Admin

modwitch said:


> Thanks Harvey! Done for my two books. Sample works for one, but not the other. Weird.





Jason G. Anderson said:


> Yeah, I had that problem too. I just assumed it was a glitch at Amazon, but *shrug*


Those online summaries seem to be available for most books but not yet all. Not sure what Amazon's schedule works for that.

(In the meantime, you can avoid the error message appearing by temporarily turning off the sample feature for that book, using the author control panel.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> My banner for Vestal Virgin looks blurry--it's the same one I used for my KB ad.


I looked into this tonight, Suzanne... in your control panel, the URL for that banner is for a small low-res image (below). It looks like it may be a thumbnail image of the actual banner. In the book profile page, this image is being re-sized to standard banner size of 728x90, and getting blurry as a result.

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-u1OWF4slIz0/TY6UX6qiHpI/AAAAAAAAAKY/Eq5I0YukOxA/s104/-vestal_leaderboard728x90--kindle%2Bboards.jpg










Do you have a high-resolution version uploaded that you can point to? If not, I can email you the version that I received for the banner ad. You would then have to upload that somewhere (i.e. to photobucket or flicker), and point to it in your control panel.

Let me know if that isn't clear...


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Yup. Hooked up my Author Profile Pages when you introduced the feature months ago. Can't wait to see what you're cooking up!


----------



## Selene Coulter

Done and dusted. (as much as Amazon allowed)

Can't wait. And thank you...


----------



## David Derrico

I had already set mine up, but went through and updated them. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## Mel Comley

I had already set one up for IJ but had forgotten to set another page up for my sequel, so, all done now.

http://www.kboards.com/book/author-control-panel.php?asin=B004OEKFYO

http://www.kboards.com/book/author-control-panel.php?asin=B0045UA6F0

Here's my links.

Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## Guest

Done (both names) and really curious.


----------



## Philip Chen

Hi Harvey,

Thank you for doing this.  I have completed the author page.

One small point, although my YouTube trailer is a good link, the Author Page says that it can't be found.

Phil


----------



## kglavin

Thank you, Harvey, for all your work on this awesome project. I just added my book.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Harvey

I've been using mine for awhile now:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004EYUH9C

I like the way it brings all the info together, especially the Kindle Reader Sample.

(However, I tried to update with extra info but got stuck with an error - I've sent a mail to ask for help).

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## wyndwitch

Thank you Harvey

Mine is http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004S7EZBG

I like the look of this page


----------



## traceya

Thanks Harvey,
I've updated both novels - or at least I hope I've done it right  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## TaniaLT

Thank you - have updated my two books!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Harvey, you never cease to amaze me.  Thanks so much.


Linda


----------



## Mel Comley

Philip Chen said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> Thank you for doing this. I have completed the author page.
> 
> One small point, although my YouTube trailer is a good link, the Author Page says that it can't be found.
> 
> Phil


It couldn't locate my video neither! I thought it was me doing something wrong.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks so much   Have added my books (eventually - after an hour of failure I discovered I'd added a space in the URL )

Nothing happens when I click on 'more books'.


----------



## Nell Gavin

I'm set up! Thank you!


----------



## Aris Whittier

All three of my book are done! Thanks!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hi:
Wow--it looks great!
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004OR1GQ2

I'm curious how others are using these links? Are you referring to them on your web sites or in other places?
(As you can tell, I'm a newbie and trying to learn the ropes...)


----------



## Val2

I did mine, thank you Harvey.


----------



## seventhspell

Hello Harvey, 
I have updated my book profile pages with a little more info, so thanks for this idea.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

I updated two of my book pages, but when I tried to go back and use a higher quality author photo image I received an error message each time I tried to save. I will try again later.


----------



## FictionalWriter

I love the pages. Really very nice. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MattLaube

Looks great guys.  Thanks.


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick

mine was already set up! Yay!


----------



## KBoards Admin

modwitch said:


> Yup, did that. My book that isn't showing up yet with a sample is pretty new (<2 weeks), so that might be the problem.
> 
> One small request for sometime down the road - it would be great if the boxes that only accept 256 characters cut us off at 256. Otherwise it's a lot of trial and error or pasting into Word to count characters to figure it out.


Good suggestion on the character limit. I remember playing with some techniques with that (like a descending character count) when I built the page, and need to look at that again.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Philip Chen said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> Thank you for doing this. I have completed the author page.
> 
> One small point, although my YouTube trailer is a good link, the Author Page says that it can't be found.
> 
> Phil


Thanks, Phil. Looks like you're trying to enter the entire URL for the YouTube trailer - - just the video ID should be entered. On the author control panel, click the question-mark field beside that field and it'll show how to extract the video ID. It's a short string about ten or twelve characters long.


----------



## KBoards Admin

E.J. Stevens said:


> I updated two of my book pages, but when I tried to go back and use a higher quality author photo image I received an error message each time I tried to save. I will try again later.


Okay, let me know the error message - and we can figure it out. You can either post it here, or PM me. Thanks.


----------



## RobertLCollins

I updated the *Expert Assistance* page and added two for my other two short story collections. I noticed that the EA sample has some sort of heading glitch that doesn't appear in the sample you can get from Amazon. The sample for the newest collection doesn't come up, but as someone posted earlier, that could be due to it being new (up about a week or two).

My only real suggestion is to keep letting everyone, authors and readers, know that these pages exist.

Oh, and thanks for the first post, because working on these pages also gave me a chance to update my Amazon Author's Page!

Kudos!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks - I'll check out those sample anomalies. Maybe we need to refresh our sample code to have it match what Amazon is displaying. 

At this hour we're up to 459 books that have had their book profiles customized.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sebastian Kirby said:


> Harvey
> 
> I've been using mine for awhile now:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004EYUH9C
> 
> I like the way it brings all the info together, especially the Kindle Reader Sample.
> 
> (However, I tried to update with extra info but got stuck with an error - I've sent a mail to ask for help).
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Seb


Thanks, Seb - I replied to your email.


----------



## shavens

Done and done.

Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## Linda Ash

All three books are done, thanks!


----------



## Colette Duke

Harvey, I'm getting an error too. I sent an e-mail to the contact support address.


----------



## lisamaliga

Dear Harvey,
I got them all up. However, the most recent one, http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004S3CVWA
doesn't show a sample. It reads: ERROR RETRIEVING CONTENT. 
But everything else is fine.
Thanks again!
Lisa


----------



## j.m.zambrano

I've added my two.

One question: how do I get the URL to add my author pic from the Amazon author page?

Thanks,
Jean


----------



## KBoards Admin

Colette Duke said:


> Harvey, I'm getting an error too. I sent an e-mail to the contact support address.


Sent you an email back. Let me know if that helps!


----------



## KBoards Admin

lisamaliga said:


> Dear Harvey,
> I got them all up. However, the most recent one, http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004S3CVWA
> doesn't show a sample. It reads: ERROR RETRIEVING CONTENT.
> But everything else is fine.
> Thanks again!
> Lisa


You are welcome!

Not all samples are available from Amazon. If you wish, you can avoid that error message by turning off the Sample feature from your author control panel.


----------



## KBoards Admin

j.m.zambrano said:


> I've added my two.
> 
> One question: how do I get the URL to add my author pic from the Amazon author page?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jean


One method is to right-click the author pic, and then:

a) with Firefox, select Copy Image Location
b) with Internet Explorer, select Properties to find the URL for the image.


----------



## Colette Duke

Harvey said:


> Sent you an email back. Let me know if that helps!


It did. Case-sensitive e-mail addy field. Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## daveconifer

Hi Harvey.

I just finished setting up all six books with no problems.  I even went back in and tested each feature.  When I noticed I left one thing out of one profile I was able to go back in and add it.  I don't know if I was too tired last night or what, but it seemed much easier today....

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## 16205

Gone for a day and look what I miss. Thanks Harvey! Hopefully I'll get mine done today sometime.

EDIT:  All 6 of mine are done.  This is great, you're awesome, Harvey!  

Danielle


----------



## KBoards Admin

All - thanks for the heads up about samples being displayed differently on the Book Profile page than on Amazon. 

I've made an update this morning that should correct that. Please let me know if you see otherwise - i.e. if the sample being displayed on Amazon's Kindle-for-the-Web looks different than what we're showing on your Book Profile page.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you, Harvey. This sounds exciting. I have followed your instructions and have created database pages for all 17 (seventeen) of my books for KB.

Thanks again

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## daveconifer

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thank you, Harvey. This sounds exciting. I have followed your instructions and have created database pages for all 17 (seventeen) of my book for KB.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Ed, I thought of you when I read about this last night. I figured you'd have to hire a team of specialists to update all your profiles...


----------



## Neve Maslakovic

Mine already seemed to be set up, but it's showing the print version of the book, how do I switch it so it shows the Kindle version?

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=1935597345

Thanks,
Neve


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

daveconifer said:


> Ed, I thought of you when I read about this last night. I figured you'd have to hire a team of specialists to update all your profiles...


Funny, I read Harvey's update on my Blackberry, because I was out of town without a computer. Of course, one cannot update readily on a blackberry. I arrived home at 9 am this morning and jumped on this right away - and yes, is was a Herculean task. However, some things are gilding the lily, while others are painting the battleship for an invasion, and this effort was well worth the effort, as all KB initiatives are. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Neve Maslakovic said:


> Mine already seemed to be set up, but it's showing the print version of the book, how do I switch it so it shows the Kindle version?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=1935597345
> 
> Thanks,
> Neve


Use the ASIN from your Kindle book:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003WQAZ3Q


----------



## Angela Carlie

Hi Harvey,

Thank you so much for the instructions. I updated some information on mine. The sample pages and the YouTube video aren't showing up yet for me. I'll check back later.

Angela


----------



## Michael J. Scott

Hi Harvey,

Thanks for doing this. I've got mine in. Curious thing, though. When I put in the http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin= thingy, it came up with two books. I've only written the one...

(Oh the curse of a common name!)


----------



## lisamaliga

"Not all samples are available from Amazon. If you wish, you can avoid that error message by turning off the Sample feature from your author control panel."

Thanks, Harvey. I'll fix that!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks, Harvey.  All four of mine are done.

Sarah


----------



## j.m.zambrano

Thanks, Harvey.  Your advice worked.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Neve Maslakovic said:


> Mine already seemed to be set up, but it's showing the print version of the book, how do I switch it so it shows the Kindle version?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=1935597345
> 
> Thanks,
> Neve


As Jeff noted, you'll want to use the ASIN for the Kindle version whch is different from the printed version's ASIN.

Also- even though we automatically have a book profile appearing for your book, you need to customize it with the author control panel in order for us to have you in our database of KB authors.


----------



## Neve Maslakovic

> As Jeff noted, you'll want to use the ASIN for the Kindle version whch is different from the printed version's ASIN.


Thanks Jeff and Harvey, didn't know there was a different ASIN for the Kindle version. Makes sense!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Harvey said:


> Also, if you would, please post in this thread when you've set up your book(s). Thanks!


Mine are set up. Thanks!


----------



## JRTomlin

I finally got it to work last night and think I forgot to post saying so. I was pretty tired. 

Mine are done.


----------



## robertduperre

Got all three of mine up.  Thanks a bunch, Harvey.


----------



## Nell Gavin

I added a link for my author photo in Photobucket, and it's displaying correctly when I view the author control panel. I also copy pasted it into the Address field to confirm the link in that field is correct - it is. However, the image doesn't display on the page - I get one of those little broken graphic images. Thoughts?


----------



## Alex Owens

I did mine last night! I'm so excited to see what you have planned for this! Thanks bunches for all your hard work!


----------



## Dee Ernst

Thanks much.  Book done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey, before I go any further, I'm having a problem with the link for the trailer. Any suggestions?


----------



## 13893

Done - and looking forward to seeing what you're cooking up next. 

The sample for Bleeder didn't come up - but that might be because it hasn't been out long.


----------



## Tim Ellis

Thanks very much. Added all my books. Hope all goes well with the upgrade.

Tim
http://tim-ellis.yolasite.com/


----------



## JRainey

Just did mine, and I'm really looking forward to whatever changes you make. Thanks very much, Harvey!


----------



## jasonmtucker

I've set up my book. Thanks!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

You're the best, Harvey  

Working on updating my books now!

Sandy


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Just added my book. Though as a newbie I haven't worked out much else about this site yet....

Debbie


----------



## slpierce

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thank you, Harvey. This sounds exciting. I have followed your instructions and have created database pages for all 17 (seventeen) of my books for KB.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Hats off to you, Ed! Thanks for going to all that effort - and sorry that we don't have a better tool right now for authors like you with *many* books!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Angela Carlie said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> Thank you so much for the instructions. I updated some information on mine. The sample pages and the YouTube video aren't showing up yet for me. I'll check back later.
> 
> Angela


Angela, let me know which ASIN you're working with, and I can see if I can help.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Michael J. Scott said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> Thanks for doing this. I've got mine in. Curious thing, though. When I put in the http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin= thingy, it came up with two books. I've only written the one...
> 
> (Oh the curse of a common name!)


Yes, it's an unfortunate "feature" of the More Books option. In your case you'll probably want to turn that feature off, which you can do from the author control panel.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nell Gavin said:


> I added a link for my author photo in Photobucket, and it's displaying correctly when I view the author control panel. I also copy pasted it into the Address field to confirm the link in that field is correct - it is. However, the image doesn't display on the page - I get one of those little broken graphic images. Thoughts?


It looks like you copy/pasted the URL for the photobucket page, as opposed to the URL for the graphic itself. Try copy/pasting this into the control panel Author Pic area for your book profile pages:

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u124/namedujour/Nell_Gavin.gif


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Harvey, before I go any further, I'm having a problem with the link for the trailer. Any suggestions?


I just checked the control panel for Ariana's Pride, and it looks like you tried to copy/paste the entire YouTube URL into the field. The field requires just a piece of that - that "video id".

You can click on the







beside the Video Trailer field in the control panel for a description of how to extract the video id.

Let me know if that helps - thanks!


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Harvey, before I go any further, I'm having a problem with the link for the trailer. Any suggestions?


Not the link, Margaret; just the id: QA_rpNyKYv0 for _Ariana's Pride_. TbnXJT-hzjQ for _Catherine and the Captain_.


----------



## Lee Sinclair

I did a real basic set up for my book and will add a little more information to it this week.  Including the UK link and the discussion thread link were great ideas.  Thanks.
Lee


----------



## JFHilborne

Done. Thanks, Harvey


----------



## MariaESchneider

I did updates for each of my books.  Not as impressive as Ed, but hey, we do what we can.


----------



## Beth O

Thanks Harvey.  I just added all three books.  Or at least I think I did.  I hope I did it right!


----------



## Jon Olson

Harvey, I did my two books, but for THE RIDE HOME, when I tried to view the page, it said, "ERROR RETRIEVING CONTENT." It's a brand new kindle book, just posted -- is that the problem?

Also, for THE PETOSKEY STONE, you can read the book -- is it just a sample?

Thanks!


----------



## Ruth Harris

I tried but gave up when I got error messages about other books when I tried to turn it off. I put in n for no as directed but got an error message.   There was one other one I can't remember right now.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I...think I did it.

I'm a little puter-stupid so it's hit or miss with me. Feel free to send me a PM if I dorked it.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## HeidiHall

Thanks Harvey! I finished the listing for my book a few seconds ago and didn't have any issues


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jon Olson said:


> Harvey, I did my two books, but for THE RIDE HOME, when I tried to view the page, it said, "ERROR RETRIEVING CONTENT." It's a brand new kindle book, just posted -- is that the problem?


It might be - samples seem to take a short while to become available for newly-published books. It's still a beta feature from Amazon, and I think even for some long-published books it isn't available. For the vast majority of books, though, it seems to be available.

You can turn off the sample feature in the control panel, to avoid seeing that error message on your profile page.



> Also, for THE PETOSKEY STONE, you can read the book -- is it just a sample?
> 
> Thanks!


It looks like just the sample is showing for Petoskey Stone - as it should. It goes a bit into Chapter Two and then stops there. So that appears to be working as expected.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ruth Harris said:


> I tried but gave up when I got error messages about other books when I tried to turn it off. I put in n for no as directed but got an error message. There was one other one I can't remember right now.


Make sure it is an uppercase "N". Right now our edits are a bit too finicky and it won't accept a lowercase "n" in that field. I'll ease that edit next time I update the book profile software.


----------



## Jon Olson

Harvey said:


> It might be - samples seem to take a short while to become available for newly-published books. It's still a beta feature from Amazon, and I think even for some long-published books it isn't available. For the vast majority of books, though, it seems to be available.
> 
> You can turn off the sample feature in the control panel, to avoid seeing that error message on your profile page.
> 
> It looks like just the sample is showing for Petoskey Stone - as it should. It goes a bit into Chapter Two and then stops there. So that appears to be working as expected.


Thanks very much!
It'll be a great forum.


----------



## KBoards Admin

586 book profiles have now been customized. 

You guys rock.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Harvey: all four books updated.

Thanks, Linda


----------



## Maria Romana

Harvey said:


> 586 book profiles have now been customized.
> 
> You guys rock.


Yeah, anytime you want to get this group moving, just say the magic words: *book marketing opportunity*...


----------



## Valerie Maarten

Harvey,
Thank you for the heads up.  I have completed my book/author info.  Thank You


----------



## CJArcher

All 3 of my book pages are updated.  I'll have another later this week.

Thanks Harvey, you're one busy guy at the moment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Trailers are added and I have four books updated. 

I keep getting a database error for Listen To Your Heart and I can't get into the author control page for Sweet Savage Charity at all. I double checked the ASIN and it's right.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Trailers are added and I have four books updated.
> 
> I keep getting a database error for Listen To Your Heart and I can't get into the author control page for Sweet Savage Charity at all. I double checked the ASIN and it's right.


Can you tell me the ASINs of the books whose profile page is not working - and also a bit more about what database error you're seeing? Thanks.


----------



## julieannfelicity

So very cool! Thank you Harvey!  It looks great!


----------



## libbyfh

Hi, Harvey. I've done all 9 of my books. Thanks so much! Looking forward to whatever you have in mind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Can you tell me the ASINs of the books whose profile page is not working - and also a bit more about what database error you're seeing? Thanks.


When I try to save Listen To Your Heart I get "Problem updating database"

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004GKMYK4

The link I'm using for Sweet Savage Charity is

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin= B004J4VYB2

I get what looks like a blank author control panel page.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone

Harvey,
Thank you. You kicked me into action. I hadn't really set up my pages yet.
I couldn't get my picture in there... but I'll work on it. 
I have a big smile... it doesn't fit in small spaces. 
Just kidding.


----------



## valeriec80

Added mine.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin= B004J4VYB2


Try it without the space after the equal sign:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004J4VYB2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Try it without the space after the equal sign:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004J4VYB2


That did it, Jeff. Thanks. I had that problem with another one but I caught the space. This one I didn't.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When I try to save Listen To Your Heart I get "Problem updating database"
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004GKMYK4


It looks like your customizations were saved - not sure what was happening with the database. Anyway, let me know if it's still giving you problems - thanks.


----------



## Angela Carlie

Thanks, Harvey. The YouTube video and the sample pages still aren't showing up. I'm not sure what I did wrong. http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004TTWQXW


----------



## Julie Christensen

Done, and thanks.  You guys really look out for us authors.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Angela Carlie said:


> Thanks, Harvey. The YouTube video and the sample pages still aren't showing up. I'm not sure what I did wrong. http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004TTWQXW


Angela, your trailer's video ID is MfbqADDAZDQ. You have a few extra characters following it in the author control panel. Just delete those extra letters and you should be good to go.

The sample does not appear to be available (yet) from Amazon. So, you can turn off the Sample feature with the author control panel, to avoid that error message being displayed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> It looks like your customizations were saved - not sure what was happening with the database. Anyway, let me know if it's still giving you problems - thanks.


Looks like it's okay now. All six are now updated. Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Great! Thanks for letting me know, Gertie.


----------



## Angela Carlie

Harvey said:


> Angela, your trailer's video ID is MfbqADDAZDQ. You have a few extra characters following it in the author control panel. Just delete those extra letters and you should be good to go.
> 
> The sample does not appear to be available (yet) from Amazon. So, you can turn off the Sample feature with the author control panel, to avoid that error message being displayed.


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## JRTomlin

meromana said:


> Yeah, anytime you want to get this group moving, just say the magic words: *book marketing opportunity*...


Haha! Now THAT is the truth!


----------



## Mica Jade

Added my info. 

Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I'll add my praise here and say that I think it's great. What a feature to add to help us all further our message out there. Thank you!


----------



## purplepen79

Thank you Harvey!  I just updated both my books!


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI, I made a couple of minor updates to the author control panel tonight:

- Relaxed edits on the Y/N ("yes/no") fields. Now you can enter either uppercase or lowercase characters in those fields. The characters are converted to uppercase before being stored. 

- Email addresses. These are now converted to lowercase before being stored. 

No action is needed by you, and you don't need to change anything that you've set up already in your book profiles. Just wanted to let you know. The edits will make it a bit easier for authors that have yet to set up their profiles. 

Thanks to Jeff for the good suggestions.


----------



## Imogen Rose

Harvey said:


> Also, if you would, please post in this thread when you've set up your book(s). Thanks!


Just did it for all mine!


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

I keep getting an error on my fiction (and there is something very unsexy about my nonfiction), possibly caused by scrapping my pen name recently. I always knew the truth would hurt...


----------



## James Everington

Done - got a few errors when I tried to update lots of fields all together, but I went back and did them separately and it worked.

cheers
James


----------



## bazmaz

Excellent - thanks for this. mine is done!


----------



## Gordon Ryan

Harvey said:


> Also, if you would, please post in this thread when you've set up your book(s). Thanks!


Harvey, I posted the first two this evening (Monday in New Zealand) but only with minimal information at the moment. More when I have a half day to complete the dozen books.

A question? Where does someone go to actually link to these book profile pages? I have not seen the Click Here or a direct link from KB to the author site. If I wanted to find Gordon Ryan books (or some really good writer) how could I search for John Doe book profile links? Does KB have (that I can't spot) a link like the one across the top of the Writer's Cafe page?

Thank you for continuing to make this site better and better.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

*I am done.*

Thank you very much Harvey!

-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Raybrite

One of my books is there. The other two go through the screen so fast that I don't have a chance to click anything and then it saysa the information is no longer available. Maybe I need to wait another day. They are just coming online again.
The ASIN is B004Q3RH40 for one of them that was revised.


----------



## Jeff

Raybrite said:


> One of my books is there. The other two go through the screen so fast that I don't have a chance to click anything and then it saysa the information is no longer available. Maybe I need to wait another day. They are just coming online again.
> The ASIN is B004Q3RH40 for one of them that was revised.


They all worked for me:

The Lord's Prayer 
Raybrite's First Adventure
Weeun


----------



## Raybrite

Thanks. I have been getting pixies all day long in my computer. I just downloaded a program and cannot get that to work either. Maybe I should stop for the day. It is getting late here.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I would like to know a bit more about the database errors that some are experiencing when updating their author control panels. If anyone encounters this, can you capture the error message or any other information that is displayed, so I can track down the issue? Thanks. 

(PS We're now up to 662 book profiles that have been customized.)


----------



## Gina Black

I've figured out why my video isn't posting, but I don't know what to do about it. The ID is s-Qym3CrVyY but the s- gets stripped off. Without that it comes up as an error. This is the full URL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-Qym3CrVyY ... It's not really a book video, it's an interview I did with myself as part of a promotion a few years ago.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gina Black said:


> I've figured out why my video isn't posting, but I don't know what to do about it. The ID is s-Qym3CrVyY but the s- gets stripped off. Without that it comes up as an error. This is the full URL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-Qym3CrVyY ... It's not really a book video, it's an interview I did with myself as part of a promotion a few years ago.


I just tried using that video ID in a test book profile and it worked okay. At what point are you finding the 's-' being stripped off? I think you should be able to copy the complete video ID (s-Qym3CrVyY) into that field on the control panel and save it.

Can you try again and let me know what happens? Thank you!


----------



## Jeff

Harvey said:


> I would like to know a bit more about the database errors that some are experiencing when updating their author control panels. If anyone encounters this, can you capture the error message or any other information that is displayed, so I can track down the issue? Thanks.


The two I've seen are"

"Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /home/hchute/www.kboards.com/book/index.php on line 60"

And language similar to: "Failed to update database." This one may be caused by reserved characters in the string.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey, I'll be publishing a new book in a few weeks. Do I just do the link with the new ASIN and the basic book page info will show up? I'm assuming I'll have to input the bio, etc., as we're doing for our existing books now.


----------



## Gina Black

Harvey said:


> I just tried using that video ID in a test book profile and it worked okay. At what point are you finding the 's-' being stripped off? I think you should be able to copy the complete video ID (s-Qym3CrVyY) into that field on the control panel and save it.
> 
> Can you try again and let me know what happens? Thank you!


It worked! I don't know why it didn't earlier (kinda like when I take my car in and it works for the mechanic). I was using the "test" option and that's when it didn't work so I took it out before pubbing.

THANKS!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Failing Test is set up. I'll do the rest later today. Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> The two I've seen are"
> 
> "Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /home/hchute/www.kboards.com/book/index.php on line 60"
> 
> And language similar to: "Failed to update database." This one may be caused by reserved characters in the string.


Thanks, Jeff. That first one might have something to do with the product descriptions - I thought it would only occur if there were no product descriptions for the item on Amazon, but will have to research that further.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Harvey, I'll be publishing a new book in a few weeks. Do I just do the link with the new ASIN and the basic book page info will show up? I'm assuming I'll have to input the bio, etc., as we're doing for our existing books now.


Once your book is published, your book profile will automatically work for the newly-assigned ASIN.

Yes, you'll then want to customize your profile page, with the bio and any other settings on the control panel.


----------



## JamieDeBree

I've set up my two rom. suspense titles (those under my own name). Cool feature...I hadn't seen that before!


----------



## RobynB

Late to the party, but I'm done! Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## tawnytaylor

Done--with my indie books only. Haven't even started with the trad pubbed stuff yet. I had some problems with pasting in the bio. For some reason, it wouldn't accept all 256 characters. I ended up having to keep deleting. I'm wondering if Word is hiding some coding that's counting against the character count.


----------



## Mark Adair

Done. Thanks, Harvey. Worked perfectly!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Once your book is published, your book profile will automatically work for the newly-assigned ASIN.
> 
> Yes, you'll then want to customize your profile page, with the bio and any other settings on the control panel.


Thanks, Harvey. That's easy enough.


----------



## marshacanham

Harvey said:


> Also, if you would, please post in this thread when you've set up your book(s). Thanks!


I'm all set up, thank you Harvey *s*


----------



## Lucy Kevin

Hi Harvey! This is fun! 

Just did FALLING FAST. Here's the link: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004JHZ41U

I'm going to do my other 3 books tonight.

Thanks!
Lucy


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Thanks Harvey,
I just updated mine as well, although I didn't know what to add for the "Author's Message" so I left it blank. 
Anyone else put something in there?

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0012Q6G5Y


----------



## julieannfelicity

Joseph Rhea said:


> Thanks Harvey,
> I just updated mine as well, although I didn't know what to add for the "Author's Message" so I left it blank.
> Anyone else put something in there?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0012Q6G5Y


I did. I just put a thank you note, feeling it was important to thank those who actually took the time to check out my link.


----------



## KBoards Admin

tawnytaylor said:


> Done--with my indie books only. Haven't even started with the trad pubbed stuff yet. I had some problems with pasting in the bio. For some reason, it wouldn't accept all 256 characters. I ended up having to keep deleting. I'm wondering if Word is hiding some coding that's counting against the character count.


Hmmm... I would not have thought so... Before pasting, ensure that the field is clear of any spaces or tab characters, by tabbing into it and pressing the delete key.

If that doesn't work, try copy/pasting the text into Notepad and then copy/pasting from there - that'll remove any hidden characters if that is what's causing the problem.


----------



## Thumper

Okays 
Didn't fill out ALL the fields yet, but I got to all my books, I think (minus the cat books...I'll do those, too...)


----------



## libbyfh

Harvey: The emails and passwords aren't holding. Each time I go back to a page, they've disappeared...


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Done, thanks.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

libbyfh said:


> Harvey: The emails and passwords aren't holding. Each time I go back to a page, they've disappeared...


I had this problem, too.

I've added all of my books and only had trouble with one that doesn't show the sample. It says Error.

Anyway, thanks so much!!!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Added my four. Thanks, Harvey, for whatever nefarious plot you are about to hatch.


----------



## KBoards Admin

libbyfh said:


> Harvey: The emails and passwords aren't holding. Each time I go back to a page, they've disappeared...


That's intentional, for security reasons. Your updates are being saved. If you later access the page to make changes, you have to re-enter the email and password to prove it's "you" making the changes!


----------



## FastPop

Sounds great!


----------



## alexisleno

Hi all, I updated my books


----------



## Jack Wallen

having a strange issue with this. For some odd reason the profile page isn't using the new blurb for the book. any thoughts on why it would be picking up old data?


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's pulling straight from Amazon... so I'm not sure. Which ASIN is having that symptom?

Edit: I seem to recall this happening once, where there was a delay after an update to the Amazon info. If this was a recent update in your book's Product Description on Amazon, that might explain it.


----------



## J.A. Marlow

[Post content removed to protect my content and data because I do not agree to or accept VerticalScope's new Terms of Service. I hereby reject said terms and retain all copyrights to my information and content.

I disavow any association with the new ads that now exist that may be tasteless, racist, demeaning to women, sexist, or exploitative in any way.]


----------



## Talia Jager

I updated my two books  Thanks!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

We just passed 750 books that have had their profiles customized in our author control panels. Thanks all.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

I've done my book - can't wait to see what you have in store for us...

Lexi


----------



## JodyWallace

Cool extra! I tried one for my indie book http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004S7MIHE. Also getting the error with the sample, so I turned it off. Need to do my small press books, but duty, aka Kid2, calls.


----------



## Mike McIntyre

Done. Thanks for whatever is planned.


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Done - I think!

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

Really late in getting this done. I had a little trouble with the You Tube video but will figure it out later.
Just wanted to get signed up.
Thanks!
Danny


----------



## Alisha

Harvey,

Can you help me? I added info. via the Author Control Panel and clicked Yes where it says to give a sample of my book, Circle City: Lord of the Wolfen, however, when it tries to retrieve the book to show the sample, it says ERROR RETRIEVING CONTENT. I have six other Kindle Books and it retrieves the sample for all those books. What am I doing wrong? I pasted the link to my profile page so you can see what I'm talking about. Thank you.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004U6TEN4


----------



## KBoards Admin

Alisha said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Can you help me? I added info. via the Author Control Panel and clicked Yes where it says to give a sample of my book, Circle City: Lord of the Wolfen, however, when it tries to retrieve the book to show the sample, it says ERROR RETRIEVING CONTENT. I have six other Kindle Books and it retrieves the sample for all those books. What am I doing wrong? I pasted the link to my profile page so you can see what I'm talking about. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004U6TEN4


You have everything set up correctly - - however, Amazon's online samples are in beta and are not rolled out for all books. Eventually, the sample will in all likelihood become available for your book, but we don't have a way of knowing when that will be.

In the meantime, you can avoid the error being displayed by turning off the Sample feature, through the author control panel.


----------



## Alisha

Thank you, Harvey. I disabled the sample via the author control panel. Now it looks great! What a very cool thing you have designed! Thank you so much!! You are a smart guy! I love the large cover on there! And the FB Like and the Tweet button! You rock! Have a nice day.


----------



## mscottwriter

I really, really love it!!

But there's one problem...there's a book linked to my page that I didn't write.  (This happens a lot since Michelle Scott isn't exactly a unique name or anything.)  How can I take it down?


----------



## KBoards Admin

mscott9985 said:


> I really, really love it!!
> 
> But there's one problem...there's a book linked to my page that I didn't write. (This happens a lot since Michelle Scott isn't exactly a unique name or anything.) How can I take it down?


That is an unfortunate shortcoming of the author-name-matching service that we use as we query Amazon's database. It's not very precise and for some authors it brings up book by others with similar names.

The only thing you can do is remove the whole section of "More Books", using the author control panel. Not a very satisfactory solution, but at this point we don't have the means of refining the specific books returned.


----------



## mscottwriter

H-m-m...  Okay, thanks.  Like I said before, this happens to me a lot.  Maybe I should form a reciprocal arrangement with the other Michelle Scott, lol.


----------



## Guest

AMAZINGLY cool.  I'd rather use THAT for my link, too, since constantly visiting my actual amazon page drives the "viewed/purchased" percentage down.


----------



## KBoards Admin

mscott9985 said:


> H-m-m... Okay, thanks. Like I said before, this happens to me a lot. Maybe I should form a reciprocal arrangement with the other Michelle Scott, lol.


At some point I may make an enhancement to the control panel, that let's you list the ASINs of your other books. Then you can control which books are listed, and in which order.

Would that be of interest to you all?


----------



## KBoards Admin

oliewankanobe said:


> AMAZINGLY cool. I'd rather use THAT for my link, too, since constantly visiting my actual amazon page drives the "viewed/purchased" percentage down.


I had not thought of that as a benefit of using the book profile!

My initial thinking was that it would just be nice for an author to have a clean page that was all about one particular book, without a lot of links leading out to other books or pages.


----------



## KBoards Admin

For those of you like numbers, we're up to 784 books. 

At this point, I presume most authors who are interested will have set up their customized book profiles. I'm going to merge this thread shortly with the Book Profile sticky thread. 

I hope the Book Profiles are of use to some of you. And, as I mentioned, now that you've placed your book in our KB database (by virtue of setting up your book's control panel), we plan to use that in a variety of site  enhancements to help shine a light on our KB authors.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Done! Thanks so much!


----------



## Steve Emmett

Oh, I'm a newbie here and spotted this thread. What a lot of posts! Can anyone summarise the book profile page? I'm sure I want one.


----------



## Jeff

Steve Emmett said:


> Oh, I'm a newbie here and spotted this thread. What a lot of posts! Can anyone summarise the book profile page? I'm sure I want one.


You have one:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004NIFIC0

To modify and add to it, click on Author Control Panel.


----------



## Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta

Thaks a lot, Harvey! Authors love you.
!Muchas gracias, Harvey! Los escritores te queremos.

Ignacio.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Jeff said:


> You have one:
> To modify and add to it, click on Author Control Panel.


It is a dumb question. But how do we find it? Thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> It is a dumb question. But how do we find it? Thanks.


The link to the control panel is at the bottom right of the profile page.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## pentalpha

I don't seem to have an author control panel on either of the books I manage.  

There are just some ads for Kindle at the bottom of the page.

Help?


----------



## pentalpha

I do, however, seem to be able to get into other people's control panels!!!

Is this normal?


----------



## kcmay

You can click their links, but you won't be able to make/save actual changes to their profile pages.


----------



## pentalpha

Ah - I was on the sample page not the book page. 

Problem solved.


----------



## kimandjenn

Thanks for the information, I had no idea about this page. It's good to know about it. I should have listened to my friends' advice to bein reading the Kindle Boards as soon as possible.


----------



## ScottF

This is a great idea. It makes a great landing page to link to, since its got all the relevant info for the book plus a sample right on the same page.

Good stuff!


----------



## Beatriz

Harvey said:


> Psst - hey, author! Author! Yes, you. We like your book so much we created a profile page for it here on KindleBoards.
> 
> What's special about your book's profile page?
> 
> - It features a *large* display of your book cover (500-pixels high).
> 
> - It includes your current book description and current customer reviews from Amazon.
> 
> - It (optionally) displays an online sample of your work right in the browser - no extra clicks required to get your book's words in front of your readers and potential buyers.
> 
> - It has no distracting links or graphics. No distracting header and footer clutter. Everything on the page is about your book, with easy links for readers to purchase your book.
> 
> - You can customize your book's profile page, with an author message, video trailer, links to other purchase sites, and many more options. Check it out by clicking the Author Control Panel link, which is in the lower right corner of your book's profile page.
> 
> You can see it now for your book! Just use the following URL, and replace those X's with your book's ASIN.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO
> 
> *Link Options*
> 
> It's better to use the author control panel to customize these settings, but you can also use the following options in the URL:
> 
> &sample=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the online sample. You may prefer to not display the online sample, because of its current formatting quirks. Or, an online sample may not yet be available for your book.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&sample=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&sample=N
> 
> &more=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the display of additional books by this author. The page attempts to bring book covers for books by authors with the same name. Sometimes this may work imprecisely and bring back incorrect books. If so, you can turn off this feature.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&more=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N
> 
> Note: the above parameters can be combined; e.g. http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N&sample=N
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message: "Invalid ASIN."* Double-check the ASIN and try again. It's safest to copy/paste the ASIN as it must exactly match the ASIN for the book.
> 
> *When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message: "Sorry - this is a valid ASIN, but the information for this item is not accessible from Amazon."* Some items are not available through Amazon's developer web services. When that is the case, we're unable to retrieve book information from Amazon's database in order to construct the book profile.
> 
> *Some books by other authors are being displayed in the "More books" area.* This can happen and is a limitation of how we are able to query the Amazon database. It occurs most often with authors who have common names. You can turn off the "More books" display with the author control panel.


I know this is an old post, but how do I get a page profile for my book?


----------



## ChrisHoward

Very cool! I love the Kindle sample view.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Beatrice Brusic said:


> I know this is an old post, but how do I get a page profile for my book?


Just put your book's ASIN in the URL... here is a link to your book's profile page, and sample:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004MDLV0O

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B004MDLV0O


----------



## &#039;

I like this! It's fun! Three of mine:

The Power of Persuasion -- Literary Fiction

Mr. Planemaker's Flying Machine -- Children's Fiction

Four Short Stories --Fiction/Fantasy/Flash Fiction


----------



## anne_holly

I wasn't planning on having a siggie link, but I have to admit this is basically the coolest thing, so now I'm inspired. YAY!

Thanks so much.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harvey said:


> For those of you like numbers, we're up to 784 books.
> 
> At this point, I presume most authors who are interested will have set up their customized book profiles. I'm going to merge this thread shortly with the Book Profile sticky thread.
> 
> I hope the Book Profiles are of use to some of you. And, as I mentioned, now that you've placed your book in our KB database (by virtue of setting up your book's control panel), we plan to use that in a variety of site enhancements to help shine a light on our KB authors.


Authors have now set up their KB Book Profile page for a total of 921 books!

Heads up: we are going to be rolling out a feature that helps highlight KB authors and their books... making it easier for KB members to browse and find books by KB authors.

To be part of that, you need to customize the Book Profile page for your book(s). Use the Author Control Panel to do that if you haven't already.

Post if here if you have any questions or issues with it. Thanks, KB authors!


----------



## EGranfors

AWESOME.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you!

Authors: you'll notice a change today in your Author Control Panel. We've added a field to let you specify the Genre for each of your books.

*I encourage you to set up the genre for each of your books.* (Go to your book's Book Profile page, click on Author Control Panel at the bottom, and set your genre.)

Quick FAQ:

_Why should I do this?_ We are preparing some new pages for KindleBoards members to find books by KB authors... by browsing by author or by genre. The pages will allow some sorting and filtering to help our members find books. This is an evolution of the Master Lists of KB authors and genres that Jeff created.

_What if I don't update my book's Genre?_ No problem, but your book will not be displayed when KB members sort or filter by genre in the new pages.

_Why can't you use the Genres that Amazon has for my book?_ Those genres are difficult to get in an automated way from Amazon's database. And, those genres and subgenres are very granular. That works great on Amazon but the way that we're going to use them, your book will get more exposure with the broader genre categories listed in the Book Profile page.

_I want to use more than one genre for my book._ Sorry, only one genre can be selected for each book. Please pick the genre that most closely matches your book.

_I would like to have a new genre added to the list._ Post about it in this thread and we will certainly consider that. Keep in mind, we don't want to get too granular with the genres. But if we're missing a broad category, let us know.

_How else will the Genre field be used?_ If you've set the Genre, it's displayed now in the Book Profile for your book.

_When will these new pages be coming out?_ We haven't set a date yet, but we're working on them now. It won't be long.


----------



## Adam Pepper

Hi Harvey,

I set mine up, but it looks funky.  The product description is there twice.  Once in all bold.  Not sure if that's something I did or a glitch.  Have a look and advise if you could.

Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hmm, not sure what is causing that. I'm checking now into what is being returned from Amazon's database for that book.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Update - - interesting... Amazon is returning two Product Descriptions for your book. Not sure why. It doesn't seem to be affecting the display on Amazon's page, which only shows it once. I'll have to keep looking into this to find a resolution or to see if I can re-create it for other books.


----------



## Adam Pepper

Thanks!  Seems odd.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## Maria Romana

Not so odd...I seem to be getting the double-description, too.  Maybe one is from US & one from UK, or one from KDP and one from Author Central

Anyway, thanks for your efforts, Harvey!


----------



## 25803

Hi Harvey! I'm very excited about the search function  Woohoo!

When I tried to save Women's Fiction as my genre on Hot Flash, it gave me an error twice, so I saved again as Romance and that worked. So there might be a little issue there.

On the three books in my signature, there were no problems at all. But on both Hot Flash and Diary of a Confessions Queen, I had the same duplicate product description as others reported. Here's the link to Hot Flash so you can check it out: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004IK8TN8

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Guest

I'm getting the same double description on both. The other odd thing is that the sample on The Docks isn't working - it just jumps straight to the end. I've checked it through amazon and it was working there.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Okay, thanks - - I've made some changes in the past day so I must have introduced a glitch that is affecting at least some of you. I'll track that down and post in here when it's resolved.



VH Folland said:


> ...The other odd thing is that the sample on The Docks isn't working - it just jumps straight to the end. I've checked it through amazon and it was working there.


I see what you're saying about the sample. Can you point me to where the online sample shows up as working on Amazon? Thank you. That'll help me diagnose this one.


----------



## KBoards Admin

KathyCarmichael said:


> Hi Harvey! I'm very excited about the search function  Woohoo!
> 
> When I tried to save Women's Fiction as my genre on Hot Flash, it gave me an error twice, so I saved again as Romance and that worked. So there might be a little issue there.
> ...


Thank you. I think I've found and corrected that issue - you should now be able to use the Women's Fiction genre. Thanks for catching that!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Update: I've added code to deal with the situation where Amazon returns two Product Descriptions; your Book Profile will now ignore the duplicate one. 

Thanks for the feedback everyone; let me know if you find any other glitches that need to be addressed!

-Harvey


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Okay, thanks - - I've made some changes in the past day so I must have introduced a glitch that is affecting at least some of you. I'll track that down and post in here when it's resolved.
> 
> I see what you're saying about the sample. Can you point me to where the online sample shows up as working on Amazon? Thank you. That'll help me diagnose this one.


 Thanks for the offer, but don't worry - I dropped a note to Amazon and it seems to be their issue. It's working intermittantly for me because the working version got cached before the problems started.


----------



## ajbarnett

Hey, Harvey. What a man. That's so brill. I'm going to splash it everywhere.


----------



## PatrickWalts

I wasn't aware of this.  Already posted to Facebook.


----------



## Mel Comley

Just updated mine and added my two short stories to my collection too.

Thanks Harvey.


----------



## Aimee Laine

Got mine all setup! This is really, really, really, awesome!!  
Thank you!
Aimee


----------



## R.E. McDermott

Dear Harvey,

I'll preface this by saying I'm green as grass so if I'm going over plowed ground, I apologize in advance. I did try to find answers in the many posts on this thread, but if the answers were there, I missed them. Anyway, I've got a couple of technical problems as follows.

1. I just added the link to my YouTube trailer to my book profile using the Author Control Panel. The problem is, as soon as my book profile loads, I'm whisked directly to YouTube (and not even to my trailer). The further problem is, it happens so fast I have no opportunity to get down to the Author Control Panel link to get back in and turn the YouTube video link off. How the heck do I get in and turn the video link off so I can trouble shoot this? I seem to be stuck in an endless loop. Any suggestions appreciated.

2. This is a much more minor problem, but I thought I'd ask while I was here. The lines in my book description aren't wrapping correctly. It looks fine on the Amazon site, but there seem to be a few stray returns in the text that is popping up on my KB profiles page. I assume that feed is coming directly from Amazon and thus beyond the control of the KB page, but do you have any idea how I can correct it.

I'm very, very, new here, but I just wanted to add my kudos to the many others in this thread. I'm really impressed with your efforts and all you do to help new authors.

Thanks,

R.E. (Bob) McDermott


----------



## Neve Maslakovic

Done. Thanks, Harvey. Had a brief debate with myself about whether to go with Science Fiction or Speculative Fiction (or maybe even mystery?), ended up going with Sci-Fi.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ajbarnett said:


> Hey, Harvey. What a man. That's so brill. I'm going to splash it everywhere.





PatrickWalts said:


> I wasn't aware of this. Already posted to Facebook.





Mel Comley said:


> Just updated mine and added my two short stories to my collection too.
> 
> Thanks Harvey.





Aimee Laine said:


> Got mine all setup! This is really, really, really, awesome!!
> Thank you!
> Aimee





Neve Maslakovic said:


> Done. Thanks, Harvey. Had a brief debate with myself about whether to go with Science Fiction or Speculative Fiction (or maybe even mystery?), ended up going with Sci-Fi.


Thanks for the feedback! Much appreciated.


----------



## KBoards Admin

R.E. McDermott said:


> Dear Harvey,
> 
> I'll preface this by saying I'm green as grass so if I'm going over plowed ground, I apologize in advance. I did try to find answers in the many posts on this thread, but if the answers were there, I missed them. Anyway, I've got a couple of technical problems as follows.
> 
> 1. I just added the link to my YouTube trailer to my book profile using the Author Control Panel. The problem is, as soon as my book profile loads, I'm whisked directly to YouTube (and not even to my trailer). The further problem is, it happens so fast I have no opportunity to get down to the Author Control Panel link to get back in and turn the YouTube video link off. How the heck do I get in and turn the video link off so I can trouble shoot this? I seem to be stuck in an endless loop. Any suggestions appreciated.
> 
> 2. This is a much more minor problem, but I thought I'd ask while I was here. The lines in my book description aren't wrapping correctly. It looks fine on the Amazon site, but there seem to be a few stray returns in the text that is popping up on my KB profiles page. I assume that feed is coming directly from Amazon and thus beyond the control of the KB page, but do you have any idea how I can correct it.
> 
> I'm very, very, new here, but I just wanted to add my kudos to the many others in this thread. I'm really impressed with your efforts and all you do to help new authors.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> R.E. (Bob) McDermott


Hi, Bob,

I fixed the video trailer set up in your profile. The video field in the control panel just wants the video ID, which for your video is yrXyuEQsmLQ.

(You had entered the whole YouTube url in there. That being said, it was strange how the Book Profile page was handling that... I'll look into modifying that so that it handles that situation more gracefully than it did!)

-Harvey

yrXyuEQsmLQ


----------



## Casper Parks

Harvey,

I now have book cover image linked to KB's page about the book...

Looks great, your work is appreciated.

Thanks...


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Arkali said:


> Ooooh, shiny!


I'm going to give it a try.
Wish me luck


----------



## R.E. McDermott

Dear Harvey,

You are the man! Many, many, thanks for extricating me from the endless loop. Do you have any idea how I can deal with my other (granted, much smaller) problem about the strange word wraps in my description. I'm sure that's coming from my Amazon page, but I was wondering how often it 'refreshes." I went back there yesterday and went through my description line by line (as best I could anyway), to make sure I eliminated any stray, unwanted returns. However, I can't see that it made any difference on my KB Book Profile Page. I still have a few lines that are misbehaving. Any suggestions Obi Wan?

FBG (Fellow Bald Guy) Bob


----------



## KBoards Admin

R.E. McDermott said:


> Dear Harvey,
> 
> You are the man! Many, many, thanks for extricating me from the endless loop. Do you have any idea how I can deal with my other (granted, much smaller) problem about the strange word wraps in my description. I'm sure that's coming from my Amazon page, but I was wondering how often it 'refreshes." I went back there yesterday and went through my description line by line (as best I could anyway), to make sure I eliminated any stray, unwanted returns. However, I can't see that it made any difference on my KB Book Profile Page. I still have a few lines that are misbehaving. Any suggestions Obi Wan?
> 
> FBG (Fellow Bald Guy) Bob


It looks to me like your book's description on Amazon has hard-coded line-feeds (a.k.a. carriage returns). Try modifying it in Amazon to not have any line feeds, except where you're forcing to a new paragraph. That should take care of the formatting on both Amazon and in the Book Profile.

PS That description is picked up real-time from Amazon, so any changes you make in Amazon should be reflected immediately in your book profile.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0057AMO2A


----------



## Mike McIntyre

Harvey said:


> _I would like to have a new genre added to the list._ Post about it in this thread and we will certainly consider that. Keep in mind, we don't want to get too granular with the genres. But if we're missing a broad category, let us know.


How about "Travel"--or at least a few other nonfiction categories?
The only nonfiction categories you offer are "Puzzles and Games," "Sports" and the catchall "Nonfiction," which includes Biography, Cooking, History, Psychology, Religion, Travel and a multitude of other subjects.
Also, the category "Police Procedural/True Crime" may need to be tweaked as the former is a category of detective fiction, whereas the latter is nonfiction.
Thanks for your improvements to the profile page, and thanks for your consideration.


----------



## 25803

Harvey said:


> Thank you. I think I've found and corrected that issue - you should now be able to use the Women's Fiction genre. Thanks for catching that!


Thanks so much, Harvey! I was easily able to change it to Women's Fiction just now


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mike McIntyre said:


> How about "Travel"--or at least a few other nonfiction categories?
> The only nonfiction categories you offer are "Puzzles and Games," "Sports" and the catchall "Nonfiction," which includes Biography, Cooking, History, Psychology, Religion, Travel and a multitude of other subjects.
> Also, the category "Police Procedural/True Crime" may need to be tweaked as the former is a category of detective fiction, whereas the latter is nonfiction.
> Thanks for your improvements to the profile page, and thanks for your consideration.


Good thoughts, thank you. We probably do need to expand our non-fiction book genres.


----------



## Christine Lindsay

I just discovered this site and am blown away. It's fantastic. But I do have one suggestion. There is a huge segment of the market that you may be missing in the list of genres. There is a large part of the population that likes to read Christian literary which includes all the sub genres of Romance, Historical Romance, Contemporary Suspense.  I see the genre for Religious and that sort of fits like on the Amazon which has a path eventually to Christian Romance. But another genre such as Christian Fiction might work for a lot of authors like myself.Thank you for considering this.


----------



## marshacanham

That is absolutely fabulous!  Thank you!


----------



## Todd Russell

Hi Harvey,

Thank you for all you do around here 

I noticed that my KB page for Mental Shrillness was showing a book by another author. Name collision, as it's the Todd Russell from the Beaconsville Mine incident awhile back and not me.

Suggestion: allow authors to list the ASINs of our our other books so that the show other books will list the correct books. Your script could check against the author name to make sure there is a match before allowing. This would prevent listing other author books. Will you consider making this mod?

Meanwhile, I set the switch to 'n'o for listing other books by the author.


----------



## Andrew Davis

Harvey, what would the world do without you?

Alas, I'm lost again, here.

How do readers get to this profile page to read all those wonderful things about the book?
How do they know to look for it?


----------



## SandraBalzo

Wow, Harvey, this is absolutely wonderful. I just did all mine and it was a breeze. Thank you SO much for the opportunity.
Sandy


----------



## Doug DePew

Wow! I just saw this, and it's really cool. I believe my books' pages are updated now. Thank you for providing this. It's wonderful. Here are mine.

Recall! Return of the IRR

and

SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat

Thank you!
Doug


----------



## 41352

Hi! I created my book profile page:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B005GZPOQE

Now what do I do to have the book added to the "Official Master List of KindleBoards Authors" and "Official List of KB Authors by Genre."??


----------



## E.W. Saloka

Hello, I tried to follow the instructions but it said error retrieving your content.  I can only find Volumes of the Silver Leaf when I key in the title.  Bookbaby was supposed to have it listed under fantasy but I don't see it there. 


Thank you,  
E. Saloka


----------



## KBoards Admin

It seems to be appearing; maybe you mis-typed the ASIN? Here's your book's profile page:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B005I5W4PQ


----------



## Jeff

Chrystalla said:


> Hi! I created my book profile page:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B005GZPOQE
> 
> Now what do I do to have the book added to the "Official Master List of KindleBoards Authors" and "Official List of KB Authors by Genre."??


Send me the information in the below format by Private Message:

Author's Name, links to Kindleboards Author Book Pages and book titles sorted by genre.

Example:

J.D. Bogus Author

genre 1
*h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX _Book Title 1_
*h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX _Book Title 2_
*h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX _Book Title 3_

genre 2
*h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX _Book Title 1_
*h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX _Book Title 2_
*h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX _Book Title 3_


----------



## Mel Comley

Thanks Jeff, I was looking for this thread so I could make a page for my new release, done now.


----------



## Flopstick

This is a nice feature I only just discovered.  Thanks.  
I don't suppose there's a way to display reviews from Amazon UK is there?


----------



## Doug DePew

I just sent you my stuff, Jeff. Thanks for posting how to do that.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Flopstick said:


> This is a nice feature I only just discovered. Thanks.
> I don't suppose there's a way to display reviews from Amazon UK is there?


Not currently... good suggestion, though. I might be able to wire that up as an option in the author control panel. I'll add it to "research this" list!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harvey said:


> - You can customize your book's profile page, with an author message, video trailer, links to other purchase sites, and many more options. Check it out by clicking the Author Control Panel link, which is in the lower right corner of your book's profile page. And while you're there, be sure to set the genre for your book... this is what KindleBoards uses for its master lists of authors and books.
> 
> To see the Book Profile for your book, just use the following URL, and replace those X's with your book's ASIN.
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX


Authors... we are a few days away from releasing a new feature, where readers can browse through lists of books by KindleBoards authors.

This is a reminder... if you want to have your book included in that feature, *you need to set up the genre for each of your books through the Book Profile pages.* To do that, go to your book's Profile Page, scroll to the bottom, and click the Author Control Panel link. Select your genre, optionally set up any other fields, and save the profile. At that point, you're all set.

...and stand by for an announcement that we'll make to our readers, about the new feature, in the next few days.


----------



## 41352

Thank you very much, Jeff! Sent you the message.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Authors: the new KB Book page is now live. Here's the announcement posted today in the Book Corner: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,81845.0.html

Is your book in the list? It should be if you've followed the instructions in the posts above. (Check out the original post in this thread for instructions.)


----------



## Betty Jo Schuler

Harvey, I am completely lost.  I must not play well with others.  It's taken me two days to do my profile and I only tried to put 3 of my books in my sig line.  Do I start with my newest release to try to get a book profile? Thanks.
Betty Jo


----------



## KBoards Admin

We can help you with your signature, Betty Jo - it looks like you're off to a good start with that.

The book profile is a different thing - it's a page that we've created that highlights your book. In the case of one of your books, it's at the link below:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B005G5VCRY

In order to have any of your books appear on the KB Books page, you:
1. Go to the book profile page for that book
2. Scroll down and click on the Author Control Panel link
3. Set up the genre for the book, and optionally any other custom fields. Enter your e-mail address and set a password at the bottom of the page. Click "save".
4. That's it. Your book will automatically appear in the KB Books list.

Hope that helps.

-Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you - - looking into that right now...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hi Harvey:

Thanks for this. Noticed one small thing. When I go to "Poetry" only one book shows up (mine). If you play with the "previous" button the other one shows up. Is there an end of list rumble in the code?

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ That symptom is actually related to the one I'm looking into now from Dreamweaver. I seem to have an "off-by-one" bug that is causing a row to be omitted from my query results. Working it...


----------



## KBoards Admin

I believe it's solved - - I did indeed have an "off-by-one" error.

For those of you interested in such things, my SQL query has a LIMIT clause, and I had set the starting point for each page as "1"... when, as all good computer programmers know, the starting point for such things should be zero. Rookie error.


----------



## D/W

Looks good to me! Your skills are amazing!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! We're seeing a lot of activity on that page, and also more authors who are setting up their genres. Nice to see.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

What a great feature. I know this is asking too much but it would be nice if it had built in analytics like google picasa images now show by default.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Harvey, your the man and KB is the place.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## KBoards Admin

Joe Chiappetta said:


> What a great feature. I know this is asking too much but it would be nice if it had built in analytics like google picasa images now show by default.


Thank you! Yes, analytics would be nice but that's beyond our scope for the foreseeable future.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Harvey, your the man and KB is the place.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks, Edward!


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI to our authors - we've now added KB Books to our menu headers. Thanks to all who have set up your Book Profile genres - your books are now part of a nice collection of indie books that we'll continue to showcase through KB Books.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I finally went and added my book categories to the author page on Kindleboards. It's a very nice feature you've built. Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes - it's in the second line of links, towards the right: "KB books"


----------



## Daphne

Harvey said:


> Yes - it's in the second line of links, towards the right: "KB books"


I've been clicking on this and I love the "random" selection - I've already picked out a couple of new books I fancy which I had never come across before.


----------



## D/W

Harvey said:


> Yes - it's in the second line of links, towards the right: "KB books"


Oh, I see it now that you pointed it out. I never look at any of those links. Is there any way to add "KB Books" as a choice where it says "Home, Blog, Help," etc.?


----------



## M T McGuire

Tardily, as usual, I've set up my profile page here http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004ASOS6A

It looks great, I haven't tried a search yet, I'm not sure how quickly your database refreshes but it's under fantasy at the moment... although I may change that to humour....

Cheers

MTM


----------



## M T McGuire

Harvey said:


> Yes - it's in the second line of links, towards the right: "KB books"


I'm embarrassed to say that because the forum's blue and the picture of the Kindle at the top is the same grey I never realised that was links, I just thought it was more words to look pretty with the words on the kindle in the photo, and never read them... I'm probably a lone idiot but maybe if it was the same blue or a different colour morons like me would see it... if there's more than one of us I mean.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## KBoards Admin

DreamWeaver said:


> Oh, I see it now that you pointed it out. I never look at any of those links. Is there any way to add "KB Books" as a choice where it says "Home, Blog, Help," etc.?





M T McGuire said:


> I'm embarrassed to say that because the forum's blue and the picture of the Kindle at the top is the same grey I never realised that was links, I just thought it was more words to look pretty with the words on the kindle in the photo, and never read them... I'm probably a lone idiot but maybe if it was the same blue or a different colour morons like me would see it... if there's more than one of us I mean.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


Hmm, interesting. I consider those upper menu links a lot more useful than the ones further down, and from my analytics reports they get used a lot more. I may at some point do away with the lower menu row (home - blog - help - search - profile - etc.) but it does provide some links that aren't available elsewhere.

Good to get your feedback on it, though - thank you.


----------



## KBoards Admin

M T McGuire said:


> Tardily, as usual, I've set up my profile page here http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004ASOS6A
> 
> It looks great, I haven't tried a search yet, I'm not sure how quickly your database refreshes but it's under fantasy at the moment... although I may change that to humour....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


It's an immediate thing, so as soon as you've set your genre, you should be able to find your book right away in the KB Books page.


----------



## M T McGuire

Phnark! There you go. There has to be one lone spanner to prove the rule fits! I'm it...

Cheers

MTM


----------



## KBoards Admin

Todd Russell said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> Thank you for all you do around here
> 
> I noticed that my KB page for Mental Shrillness was showing a book by another author. Name collision, as it's the Todd Russell from the Beaconsville Mine incident awhile back and not me.
> 
> Suggestion: allow authors to list the ASINs of our our other books so that the show other books will list the correct books. Your script could check against the author name to make sure there is a match before allowing. This would prevent listing other author books. Will you consider making this mod?
> 
> Meanwhile, I set the switch to 'n'o for listing other books by the author.


Hi Todd, my apologies for not responding earlier - you make a good suggestion. I have it on my to-do lost to improve the "more books" feature and your ideas about an author-provided ASIN list, and a matching-name check, are good ones. Thanks and I'll keep this thread posted with progress on that.


----------



## Colette Duke

Thanks, Harvey. You're full of awesome.

Would it be really complicated to add a second genre field to the search thing? It would help readers find books in narrower niches like, say, SF romance.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hi Colette, 
  I can see the reasons that having multiple genres would be appealing. It would be a bit of a complication, but I won't rule it out for some future enhancement. Thank you for the suggestion.
-Harvey


----------



## Doctor Barbara

MTM, we all learn something new every day!


----------



## Betty Jo Schuler

Good idea, Colette, if it isn't too complicated.  Romantic comedy is one of my favorites and some of my YA books have paranormal elements. Romantic science fiction would be a good one for this.


----------



## E.W. Saloka

Thank you so much Harvey,  I understand how to pull up the profile page.

E.W. Saloka


----------



## M T McGuire

Betty Jo Schuler said:


> Good idea, Colette, if it isn't too complicated. Romantic comedy is one of my favorites and some of my YA books have paranormal elements. Romantic science fiction would be a good one for this.


I second that. Mine's humorous fantasy and it'd be nice to be able to file it under both rather than just one or the other.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Colette Duke

Harvey said:


> Hi Colette,
> I can see the reasons that having multiple genres would be appealing. It would be a bit of a complication, but I won't rule it out for some future enhancement. Thank you for the suggestion.
> -Harvey


I'm great at thinking up ways to complicate things. 

If you ever do add a second genre field, it looks like a few of us will be super happy about it.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

--Where does one access the Author Control Panel ( sounds ominous). 

Not the Profile, the Author Control Panel ? Or are those the same and it's just a bit of sport?

thanks --


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BRONZEAGE said:


> --Where does one access the Author Control Panel ( sounds ominous).
> 
> Not the Profile, the Author Control Panel ? Or are those the same and it's just a bit of sport?
> 
> thanks --


If you create a Book Profile Page, the Author Control Panel link will be in the lower right hand corner of the Book Profile Page visible to you.

Betsy


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Great -- thanks, Betsy


----------



## marshacanham

Quite fabulous!  Thank you.


----------



## SuziJay

Thank you so much!


----------



## LadyCalverley

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B005L38G8E

Pretty! Thanks. Now what shall we do with these... ?


----------



## J.S. Staffier

Hi Harvey-
Thank you for taking this project!

THE LAST DAYS OF VERSAILLES: A Novel

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JU99RQ

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JU99RQ

DE: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005JU99RQ

Is this enough information?
J.S. Staffier


----------



## Betty Jo Schuler

I created a profile page for one of my books.  Should I do one for each.  And How do you get to the new KB Books page?  What is the purpose?  To categorize so people can look for a genre?  Can you only choose one genre per book?   Thanks.
Betty Jo


----------



## Mit Sandru

To see the Book Profile for your book, just use the following URL, and replace those X's with your book's ASIN. 

Do I have to have an ASIN number before posting my book?


----------



## Jeff

DG Sandru said:


> Do I have to have an ASIN number before posting my book?


Yes.


----------



## EllenGhyll

Thanks - just testing to see if I did the link-thingy properly  Ooooh and I did!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

J.S. Staffier said:


> Hi Harvey-
> Thank you for taking this project!
> 
> THE LAST DAYS OF VERSAILLES: A Novel
> 
> US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JU99RQ
> 
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JU99RQ
> 
> DE: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005JU99RQ
> 
> Is this enough information?
> J.S. Staffier


The book profiles are set up automatically, so you can see it at the link below:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B005JU99RQ

It defaults to the Amazon US page, but you can add links to the UK page and other locations/sites as well.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betty Jo Schuler said:


> I created a profile page for one of my books. Should I do one for each. And How do you get to the new KB Books page? What is the purpose? To categorize so people can look for a genre? Can you only choose one genre per book?  Thanks.
> Betty Jo


It's up to you, but you would want to do one for each of your books if you want it to appear in our KB Books list.

You can only choose one genre for each book.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Sorry to be gone so long, but in the process I guess I missed the How To part about getting on the new KB Books page. I just checked and neither of my novels are on there, though I have book profile pages for both. Absolution and Diva. Could someone point me to the instructions on how to get on the Kindle author book page?  

Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

The original post in this thread describes how. Short version: set up the genre of your book using the Author Control Panel for the book's profile page. At that point it should appear on KB Books.


----------



## LilianaHart

Very cool, Harvey. I love it. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## maggy77

How do I get to a place to make my book profile page?  There must be a link or directions to get there, but I sure can't find it and I have spent a couple of hours looking.  Can't you have a section that says: "click this link to make your page" "click this link to makie a banner" "Click this link to write a profile"  Everything is so well hidden that I can not do anything, so I ask, and I still don't know where to go - I am 68 years old and don't have that much time left to get organized.  Simple is better.  Thank you.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Thanks, Harvey. Cool. I just edited my I WILL NOT GO THE F**K TO SLEEP page, and then when I tried to provide the link on a Facebook post, it gave me a 303 Not Found message. Wonder why?

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0053GBUYG


----------



## maggy77

Asking again - how do I make a book page - where do I go to do it?  Obviously if I don't have a book page, I don't have an author control panel, Do I send the information somewhere and someone else does it or is there a place I can go to fill in the blanks to make my own.  There are no specific instructions or links anywhere that I can find.  Very, very stressful when You spend hours looking for something that apparently is not there.

I have an author page on Amazon, but I don't see anything there either.  Thank you for any clear instructions.
Margaret


----------



## kcmay

maggy77 said:


> Asking again - how do I make a book page - where do I go to do it?


You don't. It's already made for you. You just go to the URL

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=*B005FQKPYU*

but instead of the ASIN for my book, put in your own.


----------



## D/W

maggy77 said:


> Asking again - how do I make a book page - where do I go to do it? Obviously if I don't have a book page, I don't have an author control panel, Do I send the information somewhere and someone else does it or is there a place I can go to fill in the blanks to make my own. There are no specific instructions or links anywhere that I can find. Very, very stressful when You spend hours looking for something that apparently is not there.
> 
> I have an author page on Amazon, but I don't see anything there either. Thank you for any clear instructions.
> Margaret


Margaret, as kcmay instructed, you substitute your book's ASIN number (found on your book's Amazon page) into the URL as she illustrated. For example, the Kindleboards Book Profile page for _Twenty Funny Stories - Book 1_ is http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0038YWP8K. If you'd like to add any information to that profile, click on the "Author Control Panel" link on the bottom right of that page.


----------



## maggy77

Fianlly I figured it out after trying to enter my number on the x's which didn't work - I figured out that I should put it in the address bar - it worked.  (Maybe specifying where to put that would help us old people who are not techy inclined.  I made a page, but the product description comes up the same as my first author comment.  I see no place where I can write "Product description" and am wondering where that came from as it really doesn't need to be duplicated.


----------



## D/W

maggy77 said:


> I made a page, but the product description comes up the same as my first author comment. I see no place where I can write "Product description" and am wondering where that came from as it really doesn't need to be duplicated.


Glad you were able to figure it out! Your KB Book Profile page looks good to me. Your product description on the KindleBoards Book Profile page is the same as it is on your book's page at Amazon.com. The description is brought over from Amazon.com automatically, and authors are unable to change that on the KindleBoards page.


----------



## treycikay

This was awesome thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jeff

To those authors who are joining Amazon's KDP Select program and removing books from other retailers: 

Remember to remove the "Also available from" listings in your KB Book profile.


----------



## 1pearl

i am having difficulty.  i did find the author control page and filled in the info.  Just don't know if it did anything.


----------



## 1pearl

I thought it would appear here under the post but it did not.  So something must be wrong.
I used the URL correctly and selected genre for just one of my books and placed a Y for other books.
How do you make it show up when you post?


----------



## D/W

1pearl said:


> I thought it would appear here under the post but it did not. So something must be wrong.
> I used the URL correctly and selected genre for just one of my books and placed a Y for other books.
> How do you make it show up when you post?


The KindleBoards Book Profile that you created won't show up when you post (although you can create a link to it like I did). The KindleBoards Book Profile is different than the signature that shows under posts. Instructions for creating your signature can be found here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46766.0.html.

I hope that helps! And welcome to Kindle Boards!


----------



## 1pearl

Thanks Dream Weaver


----------



## D/W

1pearl said:


> Thanks Dream Weaver


Glad you were able to figure it out! I tested your links and all work fine.


----------



## njeggels

I'm a little late to the party, but wow, Harvey! It looks so pretty and shiny!


----------



## Jack Barrow

Hey, I'm becoming more impressed with this forum the more I get into it. Anyway, enough fawning.

On you comment about not getting granular with genres I agree but can I make a suggestion. There is only one category for humour and most humour books will fall in to a genre and then also be categorised as humour. So I write contemporary fantasy (actually it's occult fiction/pagan fiction but nobody's going to add that as a category) but I write humour. So I'm forced to put it into humour. If we could have a humour flavour in some of the other genres it might help those of us who _imagine_ we can write a good joke.

Anyway, excellent job, keep up the good work.


----------



## RebeccaRyalsRussell

This place is amazing! I can't believe it took me so long to find it. I've spent hours exploring and have only dug a small trench.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jack Barrow said:


> Hey, I'm becoming more impressed with this forum the more I get into it. Anyway, enough fawning.
> 
> On you comment about not getting granular with genres I agree but can I make a suggestion. There is only one category for humour and most humour books will fall in to a genre and then also be categorised as humour. So I write contemporary fantasy (actually it's occult fiction/pagan fiction but nobody's going to add that as a category) but I write humour. So I'm forced to put it into humour. If we could have a humour flavour in some of the other genres it might help those of us who _imagine_ we can write a good joke.
> 
> Anyway, excellent job, keep up the good work.


Jack-

Thanks for the kind words!

As you noted, and as quoted below, Harvey has said we're not going to get too granular with genres. In your case, I would recommend you put it in the category other than humour (translated for our American members: humor) in which you think it best fits, and then, in one of the two author message blocks, explain that it is a humourous take on that genre.

Hope this helps!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards!

Betsy



Harvey said:


> *Why can't you use the Genres that Amazon has for my book?* Those genres are difficult to get in an automated way from Amazon's database. And, those genres and subgenres are very granular. That works great on Amazon but the way that we're going to use them, your book will get more exposure with the broader genre categories listed in the Book Profile page.
> 
> *I want to use more than one genre for my book.* Sorry, only one genre can be selected for each book. Please pick the genre that most closely matches your book.
> 
> *I would like to have a new genre added to the list.* Post about it in this thread and we will certainly consider that. Keep in mind, we don't want to get too granular with the genres. But if we're missing a broad category, let us know.


----------



## Jack Barrow

Okay cheers.

Looks like it'll be contemporary fantasy then.

I seem to remember there was a books by genre page and a books by author page. Is there one single page where I need to make the category change?


----------



## Jeff

Jack Barrow said:


> Looks like it'll be contemporary fantasy then.
> 
> I seem to remember there was a books by genre page and a books by author page. Is there one single page where I need to make the category change?


No. After you change it in your KB Book profile you'll have to notify me and I'll have to manually change the genre in your listing.


----------



## Jack Barrow

I think I'll leave it under humour. It's not fantasy and it's set in England last Tuesday. I don't know what Urban is although it's set in an urban environment but that could be said about anything that is set in a town. It happens to be about a few blokes who perform rituals and use ouija boards and the like but there's people doing that in the modern world right now. There is one admittedly supernatural sequence that runs for about 3 chapters out of 28 but apart from that it's all totally mundane if quite unlikely.

Could a bunch of kids strip a bus of all it's valuables in the middle of a crime wave and sell everything including the engine while the driver sleeps on the back seat? Well yes, probably, but not very likely. Could someone divine the nature of a problem with tarot cards or astrology and use that information to decide what to do next? Yes, that happens in the real world all the time but many people think they are deluded. But that doesn't make a story about such people a fantasy.

The point is Douglas Adams wrote a comedy that just happened to be set in space. Terry Pratchett writes comedies set in a fantasy world. Robert Rankin writes comedies about fantastic events in London but ultimately they are comedies first.

I think I'll leave it under humour until someone has read it and tells me what it should be listed under. Perhaps they'll post their thoughts on the thread for the book.


----------



## gramico

Very sweet! My book is an anthology with a couple of thematically linked stories in different genres, but it's all good. Readers will see that once they get to the page. Love it.


----------



## adanlerma

> I would like to have a new genre added to the list...Post about it in this thread and we will certainly consider that. Keep in mind, we don't want to get too granular with the genres. But if we're missing a broad category, let us know.


how 'bout aging, or seniors? we're the largest growing group, though i'm not really up on sales to older folk as a group

i placed an ebook of mine, "nice thing 'bout getting old(er)" in non-fiction for now

but if ya'll think there's not enough demand for that group, i understand 

thanks!


----------



## Jeff

adanlerma said:


> how 'bout aging, or seniors? we're the largest growing group, though i'm not really up on sales to older folk as a group
> 
> i placed an ebook of mine, "nice thing 'bout getting old(er)" in non-fiction for now
> 
> but if ya'll think there's not enough demand for that group, i understand
> 
> thanks!


Drilling down through all the possible sub-genres in nonfiction would be a nightmare.

As someone who's pretty old, I don't think that a fiction genre for elderly readers would be useful. I, for one, still read the same genres that I did when I was young.


----------



## adanlerma

Jeff said:


> Drilling down through all the possible sub-genres in nonfiction would be a nightmare.
> 
> As someone who's pretty old, I don't think that a fiction genre for elderly readers would be useful. I, for one, still read the same genres that I did when I was young.


ok, thanks jeff  sounds like non-fiction for this book it is then

maybe over time, a category for seniors will develop, that would include fiction and non-fiction, but that, for whatever reason, the author or reading public tended to id as "seniors" material

thanks again


----------



## willwrite

Thanks for this feature, Harvey.  Although I'm very new, I can certainly understand why it has become so popular with everyone.

Interesting to me is that while the 'Look Inside' feature isn't up on Amazon yet for my book, one can read the preview on the Book Profile page now.

I have used the control panel on mine to add my 'author photo' and made a banner for the bottom of the page - since the option is there, why not, it does give a 'finished' appearance to the bottom.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Freakin' awesome!!!


----------



## R. Doug

Neil Ostroff said:


> Freakin' awesome!!!


Don't hold back now, Neil. Say what you really think.


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

This is very cool. I had no idea until I started poking around here on the forums. Thanks! 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005G9ZNF2?tag=kbpst-20]Blue Straggler, a Novel/


----------



## Joe Cawley

Looking forward to getting my book listed on Kindle Boards. Looks like a great, and friendly forum to get involved in.


----------



## greatparenting

I love my profile page! Thanks! Now if only some readers could see it....


----------



## D/W

greatparenting said:


> I love my profile page! Thanks! Now if only some readers could see it....


You could add a link to your KB Book Profile in your signature block here and elsewhere online, like this: KB Book Profile.

The code for your signature block would look like this:



Code:


[url=http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0077F8ZTE]KB Book Profile[/url]


----------



## acellis

I absolutely love it! I just went out and made some changes for one of my books. As soon as I have time, I'll do the rest.

Now I'll have even less time to write! (har har)

By the way, there is a control panel. And the author can even add a note to the reader!


----------



## glennlangohr

I was able to establish the genre for my book profile page on one of my books, Roll Call, but when I copy and pasted the asin for my other books, I got the error notice, is there anything else I can do to get my other books listed? Thanks, Glenn


----------



## Jeff

glennlangohr said:


> I was able to establish the genre for my book profile page on one of my books, Roll Call, but when I copy and pasted the asin for my other books, I got the error notice, is there anything else I can do to get my other books listed? Thanks, Glenn


You must have pasted them in wrong.

*Glenn Langohr* - Police Procedural & True Crime - _Roll Call_, _Upon Release_, _Underdog_, _Pelican Bay Riot_, _Lock Up Diaries_, _Race Riot_, _Gladiator_


----------



## Craig Halloran

Very slick indeed, thanks Kindle folk!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Update to Book Profile:

As some of you have noticed, occasionally Amazon sends us an outdated or incorrect price for the book, which gets displayed on the Book Profile page. 

Now, you can use the Author Control Panel to:
  - prevent the price from being displayed; or
  - override the displayed price with a price that you specify.

Hope this helps work around this problem. Let me know if there are any issues or other feedback regarding these new control panel fields. 

Thanks!

-Harvey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey, this is great!  I've gotten questions about this from some of our authors.

Betsy


----------



## Thomas Watson

When I tried to select a genre for my first book (Mr. Olcott's Skies) I discovered that there is no appropriate genre listing. The book is a short memoir, but nothing of the sort appears on the list, unless I'm missing something. Is there a way around this?

TW


----------



## Jeff

Thomas Watson said:


> When I tried to select a genre for my first book (Mr. Olcott's Skies) I discovered that there is no appropriate genre listing. The book is a short memoir, but nothing of the sort appears on the list, unless I'm missing something. Is there a way around this?
> 
> TW


No. The genres available are:


Action & AdventureApocalyptic FictionChildren's Adventure Children and Young AdultContemporaryDrama Erotica FantasyGay & Lesbian General FictionHistorical FictionHorror HumorLiterary FictionMystery NonfictionParanormalPets PoetryTrue Crime/Police ProceduralReligious RomanceScience FictionShort Stories Speculative FictionSportsSuspense ThrillerUrbanWar WesternWomen's FictionPuzzles and Games


----------



## Thomas Watson

Nonfiction it is, then. 

TW


----------



## ergeller57

I must commend you on a very slick and functional board.  Well done, obviously the result of a great deal of work.  Greatly appreciated.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you very much!


----------



## Stephen Bradlee

Thanks, Harvey!

Stephen


----------



## jkachuba

Okay, so I've read here how to create a KB Books page. I have three books on Kindle but when I put their ASIN #s (taken right from the Kindle Website) into the URL listed in these directions, I keep getting messgaes that say no such URL can be found. I'm a newbie here; can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks.

John


----------



## KBoards Admin

jkachuba said:


> Okay, so I've read here how to create a KB Books page. I have three books on Kindle but when I put their ASIN #s (taken right from the Kindle Website) into the URL listed in these directions, I keep getting messgaes that say no such URL can be found. I'm a newbie here; can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks.
> 
> John


Hi, John,

Here's the URL for the book profile for the book in you sig:
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B008OZEWTS

Let me know if that helps. For your other book, you should be able to replace that ASIN with the appropriate ones for your other books and bring up each book's profile page.


----------



## KBoards Admin

cmskiera said:


> Wow! This is a great tool--very slick and user-friendly. Thanks!


Thank you! Appreciate the feedback on it.

Authors: check out our book profile for *your* book! Just replace the XXX's below with your book's ASIN:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXX


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

Just updated mine! Love it! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## KBoards Admin

You're welcome, Kimberly!


----------



## Lisa Grace

The pages are very cool. Just tweeted and liked one of mine. I'll be back later in the day to update the rest.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Lisa! They were fun for me to set up, from a programming perspective, and I think the author control panel adds some good features to them. My initial thinking was that the Amazon dp page gives a lot of visibility to other books (e.g. customers also bought, etc.), and I thought it would be cool to offer authors a page that talked about nothing but THAT BOOK!


----------



## Patrick C. Greene

Thank you, Harvey!  Can't wait to play around with this!

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B009U6VFEK


----------



## Harry Nicholson

This link is not working for me, Harvey: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0098MG0UU
It's for the novel 'Tom Fleck'. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## Harry Nicholson

Ah! 'Tis working now . . . thank you.


----------



## Jeff

Harry Nicholson said:


> Ah! 'Tis working now . . . thank you.


Be sure to set the genre so it will be sorted in the KB Authors by Genre.


----------



## Harry Nicholson

Jeff said:


> Be sure to set the genre so it will be sorted in the KB Authors by Genre.


Thank you, Jeff. Have a contented and fruitful new year.


----------



## Sean

Ok the book profile page is great. Created and saved one for my book. But it's not clear to me how to navigate to this page to edit it once I've left. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Jeff

Sean said:


> Ok the book profile page is great. Created and saved one for my book. But it's not clear to me how to navigate to this page to edit it once I've left. Any advice? Thanks!


_h_ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=Your Book's ASIN

You can open it as many times as you want and edit the profile by clicking on the Author Control Panel link at the bottom right.


----------



## SR Roddy

Thanks so much! Had a lot of fun playing around with this.


----------



## shel

Thanks, Harvey!!  You're always doing such nice things for us!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you for the kind comments!


----------



## Anita Coleman

I love this! Just played around with it a bit - what a snap it was to set up. 

Thank you, Harvey. From all the comments here, I guess you're the creator of the programming for our very own book profiles ~2 years ago. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Anita Coleman said:


> I love this! Just played around with it a bit - what a snap it was to set up.
> 
> Thank you, Harvey. From all the comments here, I guess you're the creator of the programming for our very own book profiles ~2 years ago. I appreciate it very much.


Thank you, Anita - yes, that was a programming venture of mine and I really am gratified to see how well-received it has been.

We have an exciting feature coming up that I'm working with the mods on right now. It should be a popular one with our readers... more on that soon!


----------



## Valerie Alexander

This feature is incredibly awesome. Thank you thank you thank you!
By any chance, will the genre "self-help" be added at some point?
Nonfiction is what I've chosen, but that's a pretty broad brush.

Here's the current page (which I am deeply in love with):
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00CLUUSUY


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Valerie! I will make a note about expanding the 'Non-fiction' genre into sub-categories.


----------



## Valerie Alexander

Cool.  Let me know.


----------



## CherylCholley

This is amazing!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

CherylCholley said:


> This is amazing!!!


Thanks, Cheryl!


----------



## John Daulton

Glad someone said something on this thread and bumped it. I had no idea about these pages. I spruced mine up, now that I'm in the know. I suppose one day, I will actually make a Book Bazaar thread for my stories too. Sigh.


----------



## GucciGirl

You've got to stop teasing me like this!  I see everything (lots of posts) except exactly how I'm supposed to create a profile page for my books!  This is, quite honestly, just a little confusing!


----------



## Jeff

GucciGirl said:


> You've got to stop teasing me like this! I see everything (lots of posts) except exactly how I'm supposed to create a profile page for my books! This is, quite honestly, just a little confusing!


First you need to know the Amazon ASIN for your book. Then to access your KB book page use the following where XXXX is the Amazon ASIN: *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=xxxx.


----------



## KBoards Admin

That's the beauty of it - we've already created it for your book! You just need to plug in the ASIN as Jeff indicates to see it.


----------



## GucciGirl

Thanks for the response.  If I type all of that in my address line (my asin is BOODJZROGO), I just get a listing of websites explaining what an asin is!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Copy/ paste the ASIN from the Amazon page. The ASIN you noted has the letter O where some zeroes should be!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As Harvey said, you had some O's where there should have been zeros (0's)
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00DJZR0G0

I think this is your book?

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

I've updated the Book Profile page to include Mexico among the worldwide Amazon flags.

It's automatically updated for your book. You can see your book profile at the link below... just replace the Xs with the ASIN for your book:

http://kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RogerWeston

Hi Harvey,

I have a question about another author with the same name. His books show up on my profile pages. Is there any way to remove them?

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## KBoards Admin

RogerWeston said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> I have a question about another author with the same name. His books show up on my profile pages. Is there any way to remove them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Roger


Hi, Roger,

Unfortunately this is a limitation on how we're able to retrieve books in queries into Amazon's database. The only thing you can do right now is to turn off the display of other books, from the "Show other books?" in the Author Control Panel.

Sorry, I know that's not an elegant solution. We may be able to enhance this is in the future, but right now that's our only workaround.

-Harvey


----------



## RogerWeston

Thanks, Harvey. I will do that.


----------



## Charles Harvey

Hello...once you've created your books page, what's the best thing to do with it besides tweet about it?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Some authors like to link to it from their forum signature line... although generally I think it's preferably to link directly to your book's page on Amazon. 

If you have an author newsletter or Facebook page, you could point to your book's profile page as a "Showcase" page for your book, where all things related to your book - large cover, sample, reviews, blurb, etc - are easily viewed.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

Harvey said:


> Hi, Roger,
> 
> Unfortunately this is a limitation on how we're able to retrieve books in queries into Amazon's database. The only thing you can do right now is to turn off the display of other books, from the "Show other books?" in the Author Control Panel.
> 
> Sorry, I know that's not an elegant solution. We may be able to enhance this is in the future, but right now that's our only workaround.
> 
> -Harvey


I have an identical issue - some poor writer called John Hindmarsh seems to get his book linked to me. His book - Electrical Machines and Drives ...


----------



## DianaAnderson

This is very nice. Thank you, Harvey!


----------



## S.R. Booth

I get this at the top of my book page (love the idea of a book page):  
Deprecated: Function ereg_replace(). What do I need to do to fix this? It just showed up yesterday.
Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for reporting that! We just upgraded to a newer version of PHP, and I had to correct the code. It's fixed now.


----------



## S.R. Booth

Harvey said:


> Thanks for reporting that! We just upgraded to a newer version of PHP, and I had to correct the code. It's fixed now.


Whew! I was hoping I didn't goof something. 

Thanks!


----------



## jyates

hello and thank you, what a FAB website and free as well how very kind
i just have a quick question if i may?
i followed your guide and made a page http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00D8J41DM
which is jolly good, again thank you
but please how do i get it listed on your KBoards index?
many thanks
jane x x


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome, Jane!

Which KB Index are you talking about?

EDIT: If it's the KB Books list, once you made your book profile, it's included:
http://www.kboards.com/books/index.php/?p_genre=&p_sort=Author&p_start=J&submit=go&p_page=

scroll down a bit.

If you mean the lists at the top of the Book Bazaar, how to be listed is included in the first posts of those threads, I think.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Massimo Marino

Just tried it out for my books. Nice, but some text pulled from Amazon is cropped in mid-sentence. Otherwise, thumbs up


----------



## dbruns1

Thanks for the tutorial - very helpful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

David,

welcome to KBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Stephanie Small

Thanks for this. Not sure I understand all the details but I'll figure it. Glad to be a part of the KB family.


----------



## Stephanie Small

This is a great resource. I'm going to give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## jai286

Hi there,

I could not find the instructions for being featured on new KB Books page.

If you could guide me, that would be great.

Thanks.

Jai Singh


----------



## Jeff

jai286 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I could not find the instructions for being featured on new KB Books page.
> 
> If you could guide me, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jai Singh


Harvey's first post in this thread is a pretty complete guide.


----------



## Craig Dressler

I figured out where to create signature with my book covers, but I can't seem to get my books listed on the KB Books page.  Where is the url where I add my book's ASIN number?  I found the authors location at the bottom right of one of the books you listed, but that doesn't do me any good.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Craig Dressler said:


> I figured out where to create signature with my book covers, but I can't seem to get my books listed on the KB Books page. Where is the url where I add my book's ASIN number? I found the authors location at the bottom right of one of the books you listed, but that doesn't do me any good.


To have your book show up on the KB Books page, make sure you have a "genre" selected for your book (from the Author Control Panel that's linked from your book's Profile page).

So, if your book's ASIN is B00333333, you would go to your book's profile page at http://kboards.com/book/?asin=B00333333, then click on Author Control Panel, and set your genre.


----------



## Elizabeth Kelly

Hi there,

Quick question - I understand how to set up my KB Book profile page but my problem is that when I set it up, at the bottom of the page where it shows "more books by this author", my other books show up as well as books by a _different _Elizabeth Kelly. Is there a way I can change this so that only my books show and not the other Elizabeth Kelly?

Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Elizabeth Kelly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Quick question - I understand how to set up my KB Book profile page but my problem is that when I set it up, at the bottom of the page where it shows "more books by this author", my other books show up as well as books by a _different _Elizabeth Kelly. Is there a way I can change this so that only my books show and not the other Elizabeth Kelly?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, Elizabeth,

Unfortunately this is a problem we see from time to time and we don't have a good workaround. (It's a limitation in how we're querying Amazon's database to find books by the same author.)

At this time, all you can do is go to the Author Control Panel for that book and turn off the option to display "more books."

-Harvey


----------



## Elizabeth Kelly

Okay, thanks Harvey!


----------



## Craig Dressler

I am sorry to be so ignorant, but where are my books KBoard pages to add my ASIN number to?


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's a reasonable question... and the magic is that we create the pages automatically, while allowing you to customize the info on the page.

So, for the first book in your signature, the profile page for the book is here:
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B009ZZCYZA

...and to see the profile page for your other book, just replace the ASIN in the link with the other book's ASIN.

Once you're there, you can do some customizing of the page, by scrolling to the bottom and clicking on the 'author control panel' link.


----------



## Melanie Jane Molloy

Hello. I've just joined today and have stumbled across this post. Fantastic news. I'm just reading through it now so I can take advantage of this wonderful offer. Thank you for sharing this. It's very helpful!


----------



## Susan Oakey-Baker

I've tried many times to enter my ASIN and although I am directed to the book page, my book is nowhere to be found. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Road Ronin

> Deprecated: Function ereg_replace() is deprecated in /home/hchute/www.kindleboards.com/book/index.php on line 94
> 
> Deprecated: Function ereg_replace() is deprecated in /home/hchute/www.kindleboards.com/book/index.php on line 95
> 
> Deprecated: Function ereg_replace() is deprecated in /home/hchute/www.kindleboards.com/book/index.php on line 96
> 
> Deprecated: Function ereg_replace() is deprecated in /home/hchute/www.kindleboards.com/book/index.php on line 97
> 
> Deprecated: Function ereg_replace() is deprecated in /home/hchute/www.kindleboards.com/book/index.php on line 118


I'm getting this same thing at the top of my page...as of right now. How do I make it so that the fix works for me, too?


----------



## martyeisen

How do you list your Kindle and hard copy book "Healthy Exercise for Seniors and Non-Athletes"?


----------



## D.G. Kaye

Hi! I just went to my book page and thanks! But the author link at the bottom to add info isn't functioning


----------



## fiestymon

quick question, once the Book Profile is made, where do I go to find the profile page.


----------



## nros310

I just used the tool and am very grateful to Harvey for his excellent work!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Road Ronin said:


> I'm getting this same thing at the top of my page...as of right now. How do I make it so that the fix works for me, too?


Update the URL from kindleboards.com to kboards.com and you'll get the current page for your book -- without those errors!


----------



## Laurieh

Hi, I've clicked the link ( adding my ASIN) that you supplied and my book came up instantly . Excellent, looks great. However at the moment I don't have any amazon reviews, good or bad. Can I get some advice .
Thanks. Laurie.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Laurieh said:


> Hi, I've clicked the link ( adding my ASIN) that you supplied and my book came up instantly . Excellent, looks great. However at the moment I don't have any amazon reviews, good or bad. Can I get some advice .
> Thanks. Laurie.


That's great! Try browsing through the Writer's Cafe area for ideas on getting reviews for your book.


----------



## Elijah

Sounds good! But I don't know what to do.
Can anybody guide me through this?
Cheers


----------



## KBoards Admin

Elijah said:


> Sounds good! But I don't know what to do.
> Can anybody guide me through this?
> Cheers


Start with the first post in this thread -- there are instructions there -- and then let us know if you run into troubles with any particular step. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## sallyember

I can't get the author control page to accept my website even though it's in the proper format so my entire page is hung up with this "error." HELP?


----------



## sallyember

I can't get my author control page to load/save because it won't accept  my website even though it's in the proper format. HELP?


----------



## Jeff

sallyember said:


> I can't get my author control page to load/save because it won't accept my website even though it's in the proper format. HELP?


Please post (copy and paste) the exact text of your web site URL that's failing.


----------



## MMJustus

How do readers access these pages?  Do I have an author page that's easily findable for readers?  If so, can you show me how to find it?  Are my book pages linked to it and vice versa?  

I'm sorry, I'm a newbie, and KBoards is incredibly confusing to me.

Also, I have no idea how to set things up so that I am notified when I get replies to my comments or posts, or how to reply directly to a comment (as opposed to adding another comment to a post).  Help?


----------



## KBoards Admin

All good questions.



MMJustus said:


> How do readers access these pages?


They will only know about the Book Profile pages if you choose to include them in links - on your website, in tweets or Facebook posts, or in your forum signature, for example.



MMJustus said:


> Do I have an author page that's easily findable for readers? If so, can you show me how to find it? Are my book pages linked to it and vice versa?


We don't have an Authors page feature here (you should, of course, have one set up on Amazon). What we do have here is a list of KB authors along with their estimated sales data. You can see that at the link below, and add yourself to it if you're not already on it. 
http://kboards.com/authors



MMJustus said:


> I'm sorry, I'm a newbie, and KBoards is incredibly confusing to me.


There's a lot here, but if you just chip away at things -- like the Tips and FAQs for Authors -- it'll all seem second nature before long!



MMJustus said:


> Also, I have no idea how to set things up so that I am notified when I get replies to my comments or posts, or how to reply directly to a comment (as opposed to adding another comment to a post). Help?


With our forum software, you don't reply to a specific post -- you reply to the thread overall. So in our discussion threads you don't see nested comments that are aimed at specific posts within the thread. If you are making a comment that pertains to a particular post, just use the 'Quote' button to include a quote from that comment in your post.

Similarly, there's no notification about replies specific to your post, but you can get notified about new replies made in the thread overall. To do that, click the "NOTIFY" button in the top right set of buttons that appears when you're viewing a thread.

Hope that helps!


----------



## David Haworth

Firstly, what a wondeful idea, many thanks.

I do appear to have a bit of a problem though - the book description as taken from Amazon, appears to have no line breaks, so the page is extreeeemely wide.
My book page is here to see what I mean.
Now would I be right in thinking that this is an issue with the way the data was submitted to Amazon, rather than the Kboards book page? 
Unfortunately, as my publisher created the Amazon page, rather than me, I have no direct access to the product description, as far as I know. Do you know of any way round this?

Sorry if this has already been mentioned in the previous pages - I did try searching for a similar post.


----------



## Jeff

David Haworth said:


> Now would I be right in thinking that this is an issue with the way the data was submitted to Amazon, rather than the Kboards book page?


You are quite right. The Kboards book page code fetches the data from Amazon and displays it.

I think your publisher will need to resubmit the description to KDP; I don't know a way around that. It's a very fast and simple process.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, it seems that the book description uploaded to Amazon has special table HTML mark-up in it. The book description should be as clean as possible -- i.e. just text, maybe with occasional bold or italic mark-up if needed.

As Jeff said, it will be something your publisher will need to clean up and re-upload to Amazon.


----------



## MMJustus

I know this is the wrong place to ask this question, but I can't find the right place, so I'm hoping you'll help me, anyway.

How do I modify my sig file?

Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ You can tweak it by selecting Profile > View Profile from the main menus at the top of the page. From your profile, then click on Forum Profile Information (on the left side of the screen), and you can modify the bbcode that defines your forum signature.

If you're making bigger changes, you can re-create a new forum profile using our tool here:
http://kboards.com/authorsig


----------



## MMJustus

The profile information takes me to the link for the profile, but not to a place I can tweak it.  Apparently even to make minor changes, you have to re-create the whole thing.  This seems unnecessarily laborious.


----------



## KBoards Admin

MMJustus said:


> The profile information takes me to the link for the profile, but not to a place I can tweak it. Apparently even to make minor changes, you have to re-create the whole thing. This seems unnecessarily laborious.


Go to Profile > View Profile > Forum Profile Information, then scroll down to "Signature" where you can make minor changes to your signature bbcode.

If you're referring to our AuthorSig tool -- that is correct, it creates the bbcode for you that you can then copy/paste into your forum sig -- but the info you enter into the tool isn't saved for the next time you use it.


----------



## tomcanan

The book profile is great.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Scarlett Jensen




----------



## David Haworth

Harvey said:


> Yes, it seems that the book description uploaded to Amazon has special table HTML mark-up in it. The book description should be as clean as possible -- i.e. just text, maybe with occasional bold or italic mark-up if needed.
> 
> As Jeff said, it will be something your publisher will need to clean up and re-upload to Amazon.


Just an update and an FYI to other UK authors - the description can be tweeked by registering with Author Central on Amazon - but only on .com - it doesn't appear to be a feature for the .co.uk version. However, given the kboards book profile comes from the .com site, all is well.

Many thanks for the excellent tool.


----------



## joshuaheights

Hello , and how do I get my 3 books on kb books page , kb authors ?
Thank you , Joshua


----------



## KBoards Admin

joshuaheights said:


> Hello , and how do I get my 3 books on kb books page , kb authors ?
> Thank you , Joshua


The first post in this thread describes how to have your books appear on the kb books page. Basically, you go to the profile page for your book, click on author control panel, and set the desired genre. See the instructions in that post and let us know if you have difficulties.

To appear on our authors page, go to the authors page at http://kboards.com/authors and click on "add or change your sales info."


----------



## TerryC

I'm new to this and I do not understand where I go to do this? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Check out the first post in this thread. If you know the ASIN for your book, all you have to do is enter the following a web browser:

http://kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXX

where XXXX is your ASIN.


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

So tell me, where is the author control panel?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Go to your book's Profile Page, and scroll to the bottom to see the link for the author control panel.


----------



## Tyler Danann

Thanks for posting this, it is very helpful to us fledgling authors


----------



## O. N. Stefan

Hi

Here's my book launched not long ago. A cocktail to take to bed of murder, kidnapping, car chases, shoot outs, sex, duplicity and love.
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00I0DI0MY

O.N. Stefan


----------



## Jeff

olga said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's my book launched not long ago. A cocktail to take to bed of murder, kidnapping, car chases, shoot outs, sex, duplicity and love.
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00I0DI0MY
> 
> O.N. Stefan


You should (at least) select a genre for your book to make it available for sorting on that field. Click (author control panel) in the bottom right of your KBOARDS BOOK PROFILE to expose all the options and choose a password when you save it.


----------



## 75845

Harvey said:


> Check out the first post in this thread. If you know the ASIN for your book, all you have to do is enter the following a web browser:
> 
> http://kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXX
> 
> where XXXX is your ASIN.


I did and got 


> Sorry - this is a valid ASIN, but the information for this item is not accessible from Amazon.


I guess this happened as you are querying Amazon.com and currently this book is in the process of being removed from all but Amazon.co.uk. So maybe that error message should say. 


> Sorry - this is a valid ASIN, but the information for this item is not accessible from Amazon.com.


----------



## bluecollarbobby

Wow, what a great gift!  Some brilliant writer is going to figure out how we can use this to our best advantage.  Thank you, Harvey.  Link in signature?  Great idea.


----------



## collinsassassination

Harvey said:


> Psst - hey, author! Author! Yes, you. We like your book so much we created a profile page for it here on KBoards.
> 
> ... To see the Book Profile for your book, just use the following URL, and replace those X's with your book's ASIN.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO
> ...
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message:
> *


*

OK, this all sounds great. 
But when I tried it, I get this error message (a tad different from the ones you list

"Error retrieving content
There was an error retrieving the content for
this title or this content may no longer be available."

Any suggestions? If the automated plan doesn't work, is there no way to enter the info manually?

Thanks for that, 
S M Sigerson
Author*


----------



## Jeff

collinsassassination said:


> OK, this all sounds great.
> But when I tried it, I get this error message (a tad different from the ones you list
> 
> "Error retrieving content
> There was an error retrieving the content for
> this title or this content may no longer be available."
> 
> Any suggestions? If the automated plan doesn't work, is there no way to enter the info manually?
> 
> Thanks for that,
> S M Sigerson
> Author


Please post the code you used.

Unless you've made am error in your code, the data aren't being made available from Amazon, automatic or manual. Only Amazon can fix that.


----------



## collinsassassination

OK, I entered some more data on the site & it now it works.  Yay!!


----------



## collinsassassination

That looks grand now.

OK, just one other question.

The title of the book is displaying as: 
_"The Assassination of Michael Collins: What Happened at B*Ã©al na mBlÃ¡th*?_"

The accented letters in the Irish place-name seem to have gotten skewed in the transmission.

Is there any way to fix this? I'd be happy with just plain, unaccented letters. I think that's the way it's written in the Amazon URLs.

Thanks so much for that.


----------



## Jeff

collinsassassination said:


> That looks grand now.
> 
> OK, just one other question.
> 
> The title of the book is displaying as:
> _"The Assassination of Michael Collins: What Happened at B*Ã©al na mBlÃ¡th*?_"
> 
> The accented letters in the Irish place-name seem to have gotten skewed in the transmission.
> 
> Is there any way to fix this? I'd be happy with just plain, unaccented letters. I think that's the way it's written in the Amazon URLs.


Harvey's been battling a UTF-8 character set issue since he upgraded the forum. I don't know where he stands, but I'm sure he'll weigh in soon.


----------



## Raven Lady

Raven Lady said:


> This is really cool, but I'm having a difficult time getting my author photo to load.


----------



## dominique22

Hello, I'm new and this might even be my first post.   I have a question about the Book Profile page -- the product description is an old one -- how can I change it to the more current one on Amazon? Thanks!


----------



## Kristopia

That is the coolness.


----------



## Yvonne Crowe

Hi Harvey I have not been into KBoards for the past year as I developed breast cancer and also required eye surgery on both eyes.  Put me back a bit.  I notice that a book profile page has not been able to be created for my first novel The Magdalene Conspiracy despite the correct ASIN being identified.  This should be available for you to list. Please let me know if there is anyway I can assist.  This my first novel was published by a UK Digital Publisher. Don't know if that makes a difference. The second book in the series is now being launched.

What KBoard forum can I use to invite reviewers for my novel?

Thanks Yvonne Crowe


----------



## Gerald Greene

Very neat feature. Looks great. And the price is right. Many Thanks.


----------



## cmichaellorion

Hello.

I've tried numerous times to upload my debut novel, Totem (Book 1: Scars), to the Book Profile, but keep getting the same error message: invalid asin. The ASIN is:  B00JJ4D8NY. Can a moderator please help me with this?

Thanks.

C. Michael Lorion


----------



## nikib3

Hi there, I stumbled upon this thread and followed the link to create a Book Profile. Now I'm not quite sure what to do with it (LOL).

I don't see it anywhere in the thread; perhaps I've missed a step? This is the link: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00GLPB4IK#morebooks

Also, I'm not sure how to upload the image for my profile. I've tried uploading the image to DropBox and then inserting that link, but that doesn't appear to work.

Would love some feedback on:
where does my profile page appear?
how can I put this to work for me?
how do I upload my image?

Many thanks and cheers.

PS: Love the way it all came together - thanks. I just need to know what to do with it all now.


----------



## Doobie_Shemer

Cool  .... but what do I do with it and where?

   Doobie Shemer - Published Poet and Author of Sprouted Soul: Whole-Souled Poems and Walking with Elijah, A Fable of a Life Journey and Fulfilled Soul

          Doobie Shemer | Blog | Website Book | FB Book | Twitter | FB Book | Website Book


----------



## KBoards Admin

nikib3 said:


> Hi there, I stumbled upon this thread and followed the link to create a Book Profile. Now I'm not quite sure what to do with it (LOL).
> 
> I don't see it anywhere in the thread; perhaps I've missed a step? This is the link: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00GLPB4IK#morebooks
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how to upload the image for my profile. I've tried uploading the image to DropBox and then inserting that link, but that doesn't appear to work.
> 
> Would love some feedback on:
> where does my profile page appear?
> how can I put this to work for me?
> how do I upload my image?
> 
> Many thanks and cheers.
> 
> PS: Love the way it all came together - thanks. I just need to know what to do with it all now.


Thanks for trying it out!



> where does my profile page appear?


It's available for you to link to if you wish-- from your signature, in your author email newsletters, on your author website -- anywhere you'd like the profile page to be viewed by your readers.



> how can I put this to work for me?


See above.



> how do I upload my image?


You should be able to use any uploaded JPG, PNG, or GIF... just make sure you have the image URL, which will end with one of those three suffixes... and you should be able to copy/paste that into the appropriate field in the author control panel for that book.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dsdhadwal

Hi, i like this blog


----------



## Hill6200

I used http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00KY5136G and got the error message "Your search for http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00KY5136G did not match with any Web results."


----------



## intinst

Hill6200 said:


> I used http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00KY5136G and got the error message "Your search for http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00KY5136G did not match with any Web results."


I clicked on the first link in your post and went to the book profile page for _To Dance With Ugly People_
by Lorene Hill, is that correct?


----------



## Kathryn Knight

Just set this up - what a great feature, thanks!


----------



## 78books

Awesome!  Helpful tips on how to get our new KB Books Page.


----------



## OneIam

Hello Emily Dickinson.  I was surprised to see you as a fiction author.  I just got here not too long ago as I've written a couple of books recently and I'm interested in the experiences of other authors, both new authors and seasoned authors.  I added you to my buddy list.


----------



## lehelvandor

this is neat! thanks! Only set up a link to the book so far, but this would be much more descriptive so it's worth an experiment


----------



## slengdahl

Why do my book profiles show the paperback editions rather than the Kindle editions, even though I access them by ASIN?


----------



## KBoards Admin

slengdahl said:


> Why do my book profiles show the paperback editions rather than the Kindle editions, even though I access them by ASIN?


Can you give me an example? If you are using the ASIN for the Kindle edition, I believe the book profile should display the Kindle version.


----------



## eevalancaster

Very Nice 

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00Q41I2C2


----------



## Sever Bronny

Fantastic idea, and it looks soooo good. Here's mine:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00Q5M78KW


----------



## KBoards Admin

eevalancaster said:


> Very Nice
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00Q41I2C2


Looks great with the video trailer embedded in it!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sever Bronny said:


> Fantastic idea, and it looks soooo good. Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00Q5M78KW


Looks good! And nice to see Arcane sitting at 2483 on the bestseller list..!


----------



## Sever Bronny

Harvey said:


> Looks good! And nice to see Arcane sitting at 2483 on the bestseller list..!


Thank you so much, Harvey, and thank you for everything you do around here! And yeah, about that--crazy eh?


----------



## Alithedreamer

Even though I've set up my profile page and all that, I can't seem to find myself when I do a search in the author search bar


----------



## Guest

Alithedreamer said:


> Even though I've set up my profile page and all that, I can't seem to find myself when I do a search in the author search bar


I'm not sure what you mean by author search bar -- can you elaborate? Do you mean our author listing at http://kboards.com/authors?

If so, you have to add yourself as an author to that listing, using the "add or change your sales info" link near the top of the page.


----------



## Alithedreamer

Thanks Admin. I've added myself to the author listing but I don't find it when I do a search. Also added sales info.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I do see you when searching by "Alisha"
http://www.kboards.com/authors/index.php/?p_name=alisha&submit=author+name&p_page=

...or by "Nurse"
http://www.kboards.com/authors/index.php/?p_name=nurse&submit=author+name&p_page=

... and searching by both names ("Alisha Nurse") also seems to work.


----------



## Alithedreamer

Harvey said:


> I do see you when searching by "Alisha"
> http://www.kboards.com/authors/index.php/?p_name=alisha&submit=author+name&p_page=
> 
> ...or by "Nurse"
> http://www.kboards.com/authors/index.php/?p_name=nurse&submit=author+name&p_page=
> 
> ... and searching by both names ("Alisha Nurse") also seems to work.


Hmmm, not sure what I'm doing wrong, but thank you Harvey


----------



## Christopher M. Nilsson

Anne Victory said:


> Ooooh, shiny!


----------



## pault

Hello from England,

A Killing Tree, by Paul Toolan [crime novel]

I'm new to this - registered today - so if I'm misunderstanding, please do correct me. 
Are the links below what you require to set up an author page?

http://www.kboards.com/book/B00V2B3ASK



A Killing Tree is available on
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00V2B3ASK
and
http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Tree-Detective-Inspector-Batten-ebook/dp/B00V2B3ASK
[worldwide], and
https://www.createspace.com/5378884

Various author info is on
https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/pault1
and
http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Paul-Toolan/e/B00VCYTCMU/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Do please say what else you'd like me to send?

Very best wishes,

Paul Toolan


----------



## KBoards Admin

pault said:


> Hello from England,
> 
> A Killing Tree, by Paul Toolan [crime novel]
> 
> I'm new to this - registered today - so if I'm misunderstanding, please do correct me.
> Are the links below what you require to set up an author page?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/B00V2B3ASK
> 
> 
> 
> A Killing Tree is available on
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00V2B3ASK
> and
> http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Tree-Detective-Inspector-Batten-ebook/dp/B00V2B3ASK
> [worldwide], and
> https://www.createspace.com/5378884
> 
> Various author info is on
> https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/pault1
> and
> http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Paul-Toolan/e/B00VCYTCMU/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0
> 
> Do please say what else you'd like me to send?
> 
> Very best wishes,
> 
> Paul Toolan


The Book Profile is completely self-service -- you can do it all yourself. We get you started with a basic Book Profile. To start, go here:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00V2B3ASK

... and set up an author control panel entry for the book. The only required field is "genre," all others are optional.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Paul, you set up your own profile page, using the ASIN. I've repeated most of the first post in the thread below, as it explains the process.

If you go to http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00V2B3ASK you'll be asked to set up your control panel by clicking on the link. Fill out the form, and you'll be set!

Let us know if you have any more questions.

Betsy

Harvey beat me to it, LOL!



Harvey said:


> To see the Book Profile for your book, just use the following URL, and replace those X's with your book's ASIN.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> You'll see a link to an author control panel, if you haven't set one up yet. Just add the genre for your book, and save your changes. You're all set!
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO
> 
> _Note: we are unable to display profile pages for books that are in an erotica genre category or subcategory on Amazon._
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message: "Invalid ASIN."* Double-check the ASIN and try again. It's safest to copy/paste the ASIN as it must exactly match the ASIN for the book.
> 
> *When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message: "Sorry - this is a valid ASIN, but the information for this item is not accessible from Amazon."* Some items are not available through Amazon's developer web services. When that is the case, we're unable to retrieve book information from Amazon's database in order to construct the book profile.
> 
> *Some books by other authors are being displayed in the "More books" area.* This can happen and is a limitation of how we are able to query the Amazon database. It occurs most often with authors who have common names. You can turn off the "More books" display with the author control panel.
> 
> *Why must I use the Author Control Panel to specify the genre for my book?* Our KB Books page uses that to help KBoards members find books by KB authors... by browsing by author or by genre. The pages allow sorting and filtering to help our members find books.
> 
> *Why can't you use the Genres that Amazon has for my book?* Those genres are difficult to get in an automated way from Amazon's database. And, those genres and subgenres are very granular. That works great on Amazon but the way that we're going to use them, your book will get more exposure with the broader genre categories listed in the Book Profile page.
> 
> *I want to use more than one genre for my book.* Sorry, only one genre can be selected for each book. Please pick the genre that most closely matches your book.
> 
> *I would like to have a new genre added to the list.* Post about it in this thread and we will certainly consider that. Keep in mind, we don't want to get too granular with the genres. But if we're missing a broad category, let us know.
> 
> *The wrong price is being displayed for my book!* Unfortunately this can happen for some books and is a limitation of how we are able to query the Amazon database. You can use the Author Control Panel to prevent the display of the price, or to override the price with a price that you specify.
> 
> *Link Options*
> 
> It's better to use the author control panel to customize these settings, but you can also use the following options in the URL:
> 
> &sample=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the online sample. You may prefer to not display the online sample, because of its current formatting quirks. Or, an online sample may not yet be available for your book.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&sample=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&sample=N
> 
> &more=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the display of additional books by this author. The page attempts to bring book covers for books by authors with the same name. Sometimes this may work imprecisely and bring back incorrect books. If so, you can turn off this feature.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&more=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N
> 
> Note: the above parameters can be combined; e.g. http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N&sample=N


----------



## LilithKDuat

This is a fun little tool, I'm going to add my sample link to my signature. Thanks for this.


----------



## JohnAPriest

I don't either, but I thought I'd see if I could post correctly;-)

This is my latest book for children 0 - 5 years and has had some nice 5 star reviews (would like more please!).
I'm offering a *FREE *book for readers/reviewers on my site.

Animal Alphabet Search: Learn your ABC's and 1,2,3's

Thanks John


----------



## Susankroupa

Hi. I'm relatively new here, too. Love the profile page, but when I try to add text to the Author Message box on Bed-Bugged B006MHOFA6 and then save, I get a database update error message. I made sure I had less than 256 characters in each box. Are there forbidden characters?

Thanks!

Susan Kroupa


----------



## KBoards Admin

Susankroupa said:


> Hi. I'm relatively new here, too. Love the profile page, but when I try to add text to the Author Message box on Bed-Bugged B006MHOFA6 and then save, I get a database update error message. I made sure I had less than 256 characters in each box. Are there forbidden characters?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Susan Kroupa


Hello, Susan, and welcome!

I just tried updating that field for your book and was able to do so -- can you try it again when you have a chance? What you saw may have been caused by an intermittent database error. Thanks!

-Harvey


----------



## Susankroupa

Harvey, thanks! I got it to work this morning after deleting everything and starting over. I discovered the fields don't take smart quotes.  I appreciate your help and the nifty page!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Great -- thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Esovert

Great tool! Thanks! 

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00V6WXVF2


----------



## jec

Harvey,
Thanks so much for setting this up. It's great.


----------



## StarFireMagic

Hi, I've just published a new edition of my children's book The Slapstyx on KDP, with a slightly different first chapter - can you tell me how to update the extract on my KBoards Book Page so it matches the new edition? http://myBook.to/Slapstyx


----------



## SasgoraBooks

StarFireMagic said:


> Hi, I've just published a new edition of my children's book The Slapstyx on KDP, with a slightly different first chapter - can you tell me how to update the extract on my KBoards Book Page so it matches the new edition? http://myBook.to/Slapstyx


If you are talking about the Look Inside feature I believe Kboards just pulls that data straight from the Amazon page. Amazon can take up to 7 days after an update for the changes to be reflected in the Look Inside feature.


----------



## Kathy Burford

When I try to get a page by plugging my book's ASIN into the URL I get the error message:

Sorry - profile cannot be displayed without a control panel entry. 

(Authors: use the book's author control panel.)

When I click on author control panel, nothing happens. If I can't get a page in the first place, how do I get to the author control panel? Sorry if this is a silly question: I'm new to this.

Thanks!
Kathy


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Thank you ^1000 for this great resource. 
I'm glad I found Kboards.



KBoards Admin said:


> Psst - hey, author! Author! Yes, you. We like your book so much we created a profile page for it here on KBoards.
> 
> What's special about your book's profile page?
> 
> - It features a *large* display of your book cover (500-pixels high).
> 
> - It includes your current book description and current customer reviews from Amazon.
> 
> - It (optionally) displays an online sample of your work right in the browser - no extra clicks required to get your book's words in front of your readers and potential buyers.
> 
> - It has no distracting links or graphics. No distracting header and footer clutter. Everything on the page is about your book, with easy links for readers to purchase your book.
> 
> - You can customize your book's profile page, with an author message, video trailer, links to other purchase sites, and many more options. Check it out by clicking the Author Control Panel link, which is in the lower right corner of your book's profile page. *And while you're there, be sure to set the genre for your book... this is what KBoards uses for its "KB Books" lists of authors and books. *
> 
> To see the Book Profile for your book, just use the following URL, and replace those X's with your book's ASIN.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> You'll see a link to an author control panel, if you haven't set one up yet. Just add the genre for your book, and save your changes. You're all set!
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO
> 
> _Note: we are unable to display profile pages for books that are in an erotica genre category or subcategory on Amazon._
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message: "Invalid ASIN."* Double-check the ASIN and try again. It's safest to copy/paste the ASIN as it must exactly match the ASIN for the book.
> 
> *When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message: "Sorry - this is a valid ASIN, but the information for this item is not accessible from Amazon."* Some items are not available through Amazon's developer web services. When that is the case, we're unable to retrieve book information from Amazon's database in order to construct the book profile.
> 
> *Some books by other authors are being displayed in the "More books" area.* This can happen and is a limitation of how we are able to query the Amazon database. It occurs most often with authors who have common names. You can turn off the "More books" display with the author control panel.
> 
> *Why must I use the Author Control Panel to specify the genre for my book?* Our KB Books page uses that to help KBoards members find books by KB authors... by browsing by author or by genre. The pages allow sorting and filtering to help our members find books.
> 
> *Why can't you use the Genres that Amazon has for my book?* Those genres are difficult to get in an automated way from Amazon's database. And, those genres and subgenres are very granular. That works great on Amazon but the way that we're going to use them, your book will get more exposure with the broader genre categories listed in the Book Profile page.
> 
> *I want to use more than one genre for my book.* Sorry, only one genre can be selected for each book. Please pick the genre that most closely matches your book.
> 
> *I would like to have a new genre added to the list.* Post about it in this thread and we will certainly consider that. Keep in mind, we don't want to get too granular with the genres. But if we're missing a broad category, let us know.
> 
> *The wrong price is being displayed for my book!* Unfortunately this can happen for some books and is a limitation of how we are able to query the Amazon database. You can use the Author Control Panel to prevent the display of the price, or to override the price with a price that you specify.
> 
> *Link Options*
> 
> It's better to use the author control panel to customize these settings, but you can also use the following options in the URL:
> 
> &sample=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the online sample. You may prefer to not display the online sample, because of its current formatting quirks. Or, an online sample may not yet be available for your book.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&sample=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&sample=N
> 
> &more=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the display of additional books by this author. The page attempts to bring book covers for books by authors with the same name. Sometimes this may work imprecisely and bring back incorrect books. If so, you can turn off this feature.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&more=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N
> 
> Note: the above parameters can be combined; e.g. http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N&sample=N


----------



## Alvina

Thank you so much, I have just set up my Book Profiles!

This is my Book Profiles page: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0166VBGKY

Merry Christmas


----------



## kennysrich

Hello Everyone,

I'm relatively new to KBoards, have spent most of my time in the Kindle Scout forum so far. I came across this thread and have read all the raving posts about the book profile page, but I still don't know where to go to build one of my own. Please advise.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

I have tried since yesterday to create/edit an author profile and to list a book, but I keep getting a database update error. I switched browsers to see if that would help, and it does not. Can anyone help?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I have tried since yesterday to create/edit an author profile and to list a book, but I keep getting a database update error. I switched browsers to see if that would help, and it does not. Can anyone help?


Cindy,

Try looking under Authors in the top menu and then choosing "profile page for your book" and see if that works for you. I'll pass the problem on to our tech admin. Sorry for the inconvenience--please let us know!

Betsy


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Try looking under Authors in the top menu and then choosing "profile page for your book" and see if that works for you. I'll pass the problem on to our tech admin. Sorry for the inconvenience--please let us know!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, that is what I was doing.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

When I go to Authors in the above menu and then choose "Profile Page for Your Book," it brings me right back to this forum, with this link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40577.0.html .

When I was trying to do it before, I would get a database error, but at least I got to a page first that let me think I was entering a bunch of info about my book. 

Please help. Thanks!


----------



## Moist_Tissue

Ok. Now I'm getting weepy thinking about Harvey.


----------



## Rebe James

I am new to the site and having troubles getting my online sample of my book to work. I apologize in advance if I'm missing something.

I keep getting an 'Error Retrieving Content' error. I thought it was perhaps because my book was recently published and not yet available on Amazon as a preview; but as of yesterday, I could preview via their site, so now I'm out of ideas.

I understand this was in Beta, but am not sure if that is still the case. Anything you can do to point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.

*Note*: when I try to go back to the previously viewed page site, there seems to be an additional error that I can partially read,
"Error 9: Unable to select property 'Onselectstart of ...' I can't read the reset.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Rebe James said:


> I am new to the site and having troubles getting my online sample of my book to work. I apologize in advance if I'm missing something.
> 
> I keep getting an 'Error Retrieving Content' error. I thought it was perhaps because my book was recently published and not yet available on Amazon as a preview; but as of yesterday, I could preview via their site, so now I'm out of ideas.
> 
> I understand this was in Beta, but am not sure if that is still the case. Anything you can do to point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> *Note*: when I try to go back to the previously viewed page site, there seems to be an additional error that I can partially read,
> "Error 9: Unable to select property 'Onselectstart of ...' I can't read the reset.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Rebe, I was having a similar problem, though now I cannot even navigate to the Book Profile page to input any info--it keeps looping me back to this page. I think there's a big bug.


----------



## Rebe James

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Rebe, I was having a similar problem, though now I cannot even navigate to the Book Profile page to input any info--it keeps looping me back to this page. I think there's a big bug.


Yes, I was/am experiencing this as well. Trial and error got me a path around this though.

Go to the subcategory of 'KB Books' under 'Author' at the top of the site (on bar with Home tab). On the KB Books page, select your genre (this assumes your book is already in the database); Click Sort By - and pick 'Author'; And then next to this, click the first letter of your first name in the 'Starting From' dropdown. Click 'Go' next to this.

This should get you close to your book title. When you find your book, click on 'KB Book Profile'. This will take you to your Author's Profile Page, which will error with the same message of 'Error 9: etc.'. BUT, from here, you can scroll down to the bottom right and you will see 'Author's Control Panel'. Tah Dah!!!! Now you can try again at updating your fields.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Rebe James

scicop said:


> I keep getting a database update error.


I am new to the site and I don't know for sure; but I am also an engineer, and I see patterns .

That said, I had the same problem for two days. I just kept trying things. I am fairly sure the problem has to do with characters. It clearly states only 256 characters; but will allow you to place more than this in many of the fields. This is a bit misleading, although the instructions are right there.

Try clearing out all fields, but your Book Genre. Then fill in your email and password and 'save'. If that works. Go in small bites. One field at a time; saving in between. Make sure you have less than 256 characters as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Rebe James said:


> I am new to the site and I don't know for sure; but I am also an engineer, and I see patterns .
> 
> That said, I had the same problem for two days. I just kept trying things. I am fairly sure the problem has to do with characters. It clearly states only 256 characters; but will allow you to place more than this in many of the fields. This is a bit misleading, although the instructions are right there.
> 
> Try clearing out all fields, but your AISN #. Then fill in your email and password and 'save'. If that works. Go in small bites. One field at a time; saving in between. Make sure you have less than 256 characters as well.
> 
> Good luck!


Rebe, following your instructions I managed to get myself in as an author but my book was not already in the database (how does it get there?), so I couldn't proceed. Perhaps there's a lag? I'll try that tomorrow and see if I can get further. Thank you for working on it!


----------



## Rebe James

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Rebe, following your instructions I managed to get myself in as an author but my book was not already in the database (how does it get there?), so I couldn't proceed. Perhaps there's a lag? I'll try that tomorrow and see if I can get further. Thank you for working on it!


Cindy, I'm thinking you set this up in the Author's Signature page, via the ASIN #. This is also under the 'Author' tab. This is the link:
http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/

You can place links in here for your Author's page, your website, and your amazon book page. To find these links, use the Link Maker Tool. This can be found at the following link:
http://www.kboards.com/link/

Search on the name of your book and the links will be displayed. Just cut and paste the relevant links in the link URL fields of the Signature page, and name what they are.

The Signature page is what you are also setting up your 'byline' if you will. 
I just noted you already have one, so maybe I'm wrong. If you are adding a new book, maybe you just have to add the new ASIN# on the Signature page.

Also, have you set up your book and 'sales' information at the KBoards/Authors page yet? This is the link:
http://www.kboards.com/authors/

At the top right, you'll see *"authors: add or change your sales info"*. Click on here and fill out estimates for your sales, as well as your book's genre.

Hopefully all goes well.

I still don't have a working online book sample, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Rebe James said:


> Cindy, I'm thinking you set this up in the Author's Signature page, via the ASIN #. This is also under the 'Author' tab. This is the link:
> http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/
> 
> You can place links in here for your Author's page, your website, and your amazon book page. To find these links, use the Link Maker Tool. This can be found at the following link:
> http://www.kboards.com/link/
> 
> Search on the name of your book and the links will be displayed. Just cut and paste the relevant links in the link URL fields of the Signature page, and name what they are.
> 
> The Signature page is what you are also setting up your 'byline' if you will.
> I just noted you already have one, so maybe I'm wrong. If you are adding a new book, maybe you just have to add the new ASIN# on the Signature page.
> 
> Also, have you set up your book and 'sales' information at the KBoards/Authors page yet? This is the link:
> http://www.kboards.com/authors/
> 
> At the top right, you'll see *"authors: add or change your sales info"*. Click on here and fill out estimates for your sales, as well as your book's genre.
> 
> Hopefully all goes well.
> 
> I still don't have a working online book sample, but I'll keep trying.


Yeah, I'm all up to date on all of these things, including book listed with my author info, but my book doesn't show up in the list of books, so I can't claim it to change info about it. Bummer. Thanks for trying to help! I love clear instructions!


----------



## Rebe James

Good Day,
I was hoping someone might be able to help me. I am getting an error on my Author Profile in the online Sample section. I have tried a number of things but I can't seem to see what I might be doing differently from others. Any help you could provide would be most appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks,

Sorry for the lack of response--I've been traveling for the last week and had sporadic access to the forum.  I should be good here for the next month, so I'm trying to get caught up.

I'm going to work through your questions.  I had thought the access to the database had been straightened out; sorry for the problems you've been having!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> When I go to Authors in the above menu and then choose "Profile Page for Your Book," it brings me right back to this forum, with this link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40577.0.html .
> 
> When I was trying to do it before, I would get a database error, but at least I got to a page first that let me think I was entering a bunch of info about my book.
> 
> Please help. Thanks!


Cindy (and others),

If you follow the instructions from the first message in this thread, found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40577.msg721856.html#msg721856

to create a Book Profile page for your book, you'll start with adding your book's ASIN to the following (or variation as explained in the first post):
[nobbc]http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXXX.[/nobbc]

(Cindy, yours would be http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B01AZLS05A)

If you do that, and you haven't before set up a profile page, you should automatically be taken to a page that says "Sorry, profile cannot be displayed without a control panel entry." With a link you can click on which will take you to the page that will set up a control panel for the book.










You will have to enter your email address and a password (not necessarily the same as your KBoards password, unless you choose to do so)

I've tested it with your ASIN, and it appears to be working correctly. Let me know if you don't get the page shown with the link to set up the control panel

You have to set up the book as described above or in the first post of this thread. Then, it should also show up in the KB Books database.

Let me know if this helps.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rebe James said:


> Good Day,
> I was hoping someone might be able to help me. I am getting an error on my Author Profile in the online Sample section. I have tried a number of things but I can't seem to see what I might be doing differently from others. Any help you could provide would be most appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Rebe,

There is a known issue with retrieving samples for some books from Amazon--and it's something that I'm not sure Harvey was ever able to pin down on why some books are retrievable and some aren't. Can you give me a link to your page where the sample should be?

Thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Rebe James

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Rebe,
> 
> There is a known issue with retrieving samples for some books from Amazon--and it's something that I'm not sure Harvey was ever able to pin down on why some books are retrievable and some aren't. Can you give me a link to your page where the sample should be?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy,

Thanks so much for checking into this.

The link to my profile page is: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B01BFZ4PPY

The link to the Amazon site where it is showing a preview is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BFZ4PPY/?tag=kbsig-20

The only clue I could think of was this error of not being able to set property to "onselectstart". I'm not a programmer, but I am assuming the online viewer code might be looking for a tag in the html referencing where to start viewing from and it doesn't see it in my book's code. I wonder if we could find out what book file creator was used for those whose book does display in the viewer. I used a combination; started with Calibre to generate the epub, and then ran it through the kindle 'kindlegen' program to get the mobi.

I appreciate your help.

Rebe


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cindy (and others),
> 
> If you follow the instructions from the first message in this thread, found here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40577.msg721856.html#msg721856
> 
> Let me know if this helps.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I'm still getting the database error message, as I reported in a private message the other day. Thank you for any additional help you can provide!


----------



## GRACE2013

I'm a little confused.  How do I set up my author page?


----------



## Yza-Dora

I read the instructions, however I still can't seem to figure out how to create an Author's Page which I'm really interested in. I have 3 books part of a series available on Amazon and I think this Author's Page will greatly benefit in their promotion. Kindly let me know, thank you.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Yza-Dora said:


> I read the instructions, however I still can't seem to figure out how to create an Author's Page which I'm really interested in. I have 3 books part of a series available on Amazon and I think this Author's Page will greatly benefit in their promotion. Kindly let me know, thank you.


Yza-Dora and Grace, you're not alone. If you scroll through messages the last month or so, you'll see that there's some kind of glitch somewhere that prevents everything going up as it should, and no one has yet helped me solve it, though Betsy the Quilter has tried. You might try private messaging her to see if she can help, or perhaps she will see it here.


----------



## M T McGuire

It's awesome but I'm afraid I've broken it. I changed my bio and then it made me change my user name to my email and now it's giving me a message that says 'database update failure' 

Sorry I broke it.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

M T McGuire said:


> It's awesome but I'm afraid I've broken it. I changed my bio and then it made me change my user name to my email and now it's giving me a message that says 'database update failure'
> 
> Sorry I broke it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


Yeah, that's the same message I get each time.


----------



## dorihoxa

I get the same ERROR message on my control panel. Why is that? I've followed instructions, and I don't think I'm doing anything wrong. Can someone explain?


----------



## CSWCLynn

Author Control Panel for
Call Sign:...
by David McKoy

Database update error!

I got this for ASIN: B004INHK2G

I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

CSWCLynn said:


> Author Control Panel for
> Call Sign:...
> by David McKoy
> 
> Database update error!
> 
> I got this for ASIN: B004INHK2G
> 
> I'm not sure what happened.


This has been going on for months, unfortunately. I do hope someone can solve it for us.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> This has been going on for months, unfortunately. I do hope someone can solve it for us.


Thanks for letting me know. I thought it was me. I've been known to mess up things and not know how I did it.


----------



## M T McGuire

So glad it broke itself without any input from me! ;-)


----------



## VIRGINIA MCKEVITT

Hi there,
I've tried to do a profile and am using the correct ASIN but I still get an error message.
Any suggestions?
Virginia McKevitt


----------



## 864

Hello.
I'll fwd to our technical help and see if they can help you out.
-chc


----------



## 864

VIRGINIA MCKEVITT said:


> Hi there,
> I've tried to do a profile and am using the correct ASIN but I still get an error message.
> Any suggestions?
> Virginia McKevitt


I've heard back from our tech person and he made some changes to the form. If you have trouble again, can you take a screen shot of the form as you're completing it so he can see what you might be entering that's triggering the trouble? Thanks!


----------



## Donna Maree Hanson Author

I feel so goo. I achieved my book profile. Woot! Thank you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Donna!  Welcome to KBoards!

Betsy


----------



## CSWCLynn

Carrie Chute said:


> I've heard back from our tech person and he made some changes to the form. If you have trouble again, can you take a screen shot of the form as you're completing it so he can see what you might be entering that's triggering the trouble? Thanks!


Thank you so much Carrie. I was able to get all three bodies of work on their own book profiles.


----------



## Donna Maree Hanson Author

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Donna! Welcome to KBoards!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy! Your name makes we want to break out my quilting gear.

Donna


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Donna Maree Hanson Author said:


> Thanks Betsy! Your name makes we want to break out my quilting gear.
> 
> Donna


You totally should!

Betsy


----------



## Claire Ryan

Betsy, I need to confirm something here. I tried to make a profile for my first novel, and I got the same database error reported by others. I got a large chunk of text which looks like a SQL command - this is presumably debug output - followed by 'Database update error!'

I'm a web developer and all of this is old hat to me, and what I saw made me very concerned. Can you please ask your tech person if the passwords for each book page are being stored in plaintext?

If so, are they aware of just how serious this is from a security perspective?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Claire Ryan said:


> Betsy, I need to confirm something here. I tried to make a profile for my first novel, and I got the same database error reported by others. I got a large chunk of text which looks like a SQL command - this is presumably debug output - followed by 'Database update error!'
> 
> I'm a web developer and all of this is old hat to me, and what I saw made me very concerned. Can you please ask your tech person if the passwords for each book page are being stored in plaintext?
> 
> If so, are they aware of just how serious this is from a security perspective?


Claire--

I'll pass that on to our tech people, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Annette Oppenlander

Hi there,
I'm unable to update my KB author profile. Every time I add more info, i.e. bio, image links, I get the following error message: "data base error." 
Book title: A Different Truth, ASIN B01HU2NMXW

Please help!


----------



## Bloom

I seem to be having the same problem as many of the people on this thread. Every time I try it the error message comes up. Any clues?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been on vacation for the last couple of weeks, just catching up.  Let me check with the tech folks again on the progress...

Betsy


----------



## Bloom

Thank you.


----------



## Bloom

I'm still getting the error message, and I'm now feeling   Any updates?


----------



## Melanie Tomlin

I'm getting the 'Database update error!' message as well, when trying to add my new book.


----------



## Bloom

Glad it's not just me. Perhaps an IT bod can remedy the situation at some point and let us know?


----------



## allan greenbrier

Hi,

I'm having trouble creating a book profile. I don't know where to put the URL with my books ASIN Number. Where do you post it?

Allan


----------



## Todd Hartsell

I just thought I'd chime in to say that I'm getting the "Database update error!" page as well. This was after getting a page return, telling me to address errors on the page (I neglected a "." in my email address). Once fixed, I hit save and got the above issue. Like others, I'm glad it's not just me but I wanted to make sure the powers that be knew there might be an issue.


----------



## Todd Hartsell

I keep trying and trying to update my Book Profile, but I keep getting a database error. Any ideas what's happening?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Todd Hartsell said:


> I keep trying and trying to update my Book Profile, but I keep getting a database error. Any ideas what's happening?


Our tech team has been trying to track down the cause. If you can give me a screen shot of the error, it would help.

Betsy


----------



## Melanie Tomlin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Our tech team has been trying to track down the cause. If you can give me a screen shot of the error, it would help.
> 
> Betsy


For what it's worth, you can see a copy of the screenshot here (I hope).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Melanie Tomlin said:


> For what it's worth, you can see a copy of the screenshot here (I hope).


Thanks. Will check with them. The error message isn't very useful, is it? . But the link to your profile will be.

Betsy


----------



## Melanie Tomlin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks. Will check with them. The error message isn't very useful, is it?  . But the link to your profile will be.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Claire Ryan

Still no word yet on whether the passwords for the book pages are being stored in plaintext?

Frankly I will not touch this feature with a ten foot pole unless I get some assurance that proper security practices are being followed.


----------



## amybraunauthor

Oooo this is cool... Can't wait to set it up! Thank you!


----------



## warpdrivedave

Hi Betsy,

I'm getting the dreaded Database Update Error too. I followed Hector's advice and just entered the genre plus the email address and password. Here's a screen dump of the error message. My URL for my book is at the top of the screen dump. https://www.dropbox.com/s/wwkuq22k6b4zm8e/Book%20Profile%20Error.jpg?dl=0

Do you have an estimate of when this will get fixed or even some guidance on how we can avoid it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Will check...


----------



## JAAndrews

Set mine up and got the error page, but it was just a hoax! I refreshed and my book page looks great. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JAAndrews said:


> Set mine up and got the error page, but it was just a hoax! I refreshed and my book page looks great. Thanks!


Glad it worked! Hopefully others will experience the same thing.

Betsy


----------



## warpdrivedave

I tried refreshing but that doesn't work for me. Since all I did was set the genre, email and password, it logically must be one of these fields. The genre is a drop down list, so it's not going to be that. I suspect that if I provide a valid email, then that should be OK too. So most likely suspect is the password. There are no guidelines about what format this should take. Could you please advise - eg does it need a capital, lower case, special character, number or whatever. Is there a limit on the number of characters?


----------



## warpdrivedave

Bump.


----------



## wearywanderer64

I figured it out again today. Not easy.


----------



## AuthorJC

[amazonsearch]https://www.amazon.com/Field-Guide-Betrayal-Story-Survival-ebook/dp/B01JND8SAS/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8#nav-subnav

Genre: nonfiction Title: The Field Guide to Betrayal


----------



## Todd Hartsell

I just thought I'd chime in to say that I tried the refresh trick (numerous times) and it didn't work for me either. I still get the same 'Database Error" that everyone else has posted here.


----------



## zoe.r2005

Hi Harvey,

Thanks for your instruction on how to work on the book's profile page. I tried a few times, but couldn't save the page dues to "Database update error...."

Can you help me out?

Your attention and time are appreciated!

Zoe



KBoards Admin said:


> Psst - hey, author! Author! Yes, you. We like your book so much we created a profile page for it here on KBoards.
> 
> What's special about your book's profile page?
> 
> - It features a *large* display of your book cover (500-pixels high).
> 
> - It includes your current book description and current customer reviews from Amazon.
> 
> - It (optionally) displays an online sample of your work right in the browser - no extra clicks required to get your book's words in front of your readers and potential buyers.
> 
> - It has no distracting links or graphics. No distracting header and footer clutter. Everything on the page is about your book, with easy links for readers to purchase your book.
> 
> - You can customize your book's profile page, with an author message, video trailer, links to other purchase sites, and many more options. Check it out by clicking the Author Control Panel link, which is in the lower right corner of your book's profile page. *And while you're there, be sure to set the genre for your book... this is what KBoards uses for its "KB Books" lists of authors and books. *
> 
> To see the Book Profile for your book, just use the following URL, and replace those X's with your book's ASIN.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> You'll see a link to an author control panel, if you haven't set one up yet. Just add the genre for your book, and save your changes. You're all set!
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO
> 
> _Note: we are unable to display profile pages for books that are in an erotica genre category or subcategory on Amazon._
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message: "Invalid ASIN."* Double-check the ASIN and try again. It's safest to copy/paste the ASIN as it must exactly match the ASIN for the book.
> 
> *When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message: "Sorry - this is a valid ASIN, but the information for this item is not accessible from Amazon."* Some items are not available through Amazon's developer web services. When that is the case, we're unable to retrieve book information from Amazon's database in order to construct the book profile.
> 
> *Some books by other authors are being displayed in the "More books" area.* This can happen and is a limitation of how we are able to query the Amazon database. It occurs most often with authors who have common names. You can turn off the "More books" display with the author control panel.
> 
> *Why must I use the Author Control Panel to specify the genre for my book?* Our KB Books page uses that to help KBoards members find books by KB authors... by browsing by author or by genre. The pages allow sorting and filtering to help our members find books.
> 
> *Why can't you use the Genres that Amazon has for my book?* Those genres are difficult to get in an automated way from Amazon's database. And, those genres and subgenres are very granular. That works great on Amazon but the way that we're going to use them, your book will get more exposure with the broader genre categories listed in the Book Profile page.
> 
> *I want to use more than one genre for my book.* Sorry, only one genre can be selected for each book. Please pick the genre that most closely matches your book.
> 
> *I would like to have a new genre added to the list.* Post about it in this thread and we will certainly consider that. Keep in mind, we don't want to get too granular with the genres. But if we're missing a broad category, let us know.
> 
> *The wrong price is being displayed for my book!* Unfortunately this can happen for some books and is a limitation of how we are able to query the Amazon database. You can use the Author Control Panel to prevent the display of the price, or to override the price with a price that you specify.
> 
> *Link Options*
> 
> It's better to use the author control panel to customize these settings, but you can also use the following options in the URL:
> 
> &sample=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the online sample. You may prefer to not display the online sample, because of its current formatting quirks. Or, an online sample may not yet be available for your book.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&sample=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&sample=N
> 
> &more=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the display of additional books by this author. The page attempts to bring book covers for books by authors with the same name. Sometimes this may work imprecisely and bring back incorrect books. If so, you can turn off this feature.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&more=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N
> 
> Note: the above parameters can be combined; e.g. http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N&sample=N


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

zoe.r2005 said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> Thanks for your instruction on how to work on the book's profile page. I tried a few times, but couldn't save the page dues to "Database update error...."
> 
> Can you help me out?
> 
> Your attention and time are appreciated!
> 
> Zoe


Don't worry about it, Zoe. Find other places to promote your book(s). Actually, adding the items at the bottom of your posts as I have does the job well as you interact on various forums. I have been trying to get help with this for many months now (and watching others do the same), and it's just not happening.


----------



## Bloom

Yup. I gave up, too.


----------



## zoe.r2005

Hi Cindy,

Thanks for your input. Some staff at [email protected] has been helping, but it's a hard nut to crack.  So many KB authors have the same problem. You're right. Let's have our fingers crossed, or give up or take a computer course...



Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Don't worry about it, Zoe. Find other places to promote your book(s). Actually, adding the items at the bottom of your posts as I have does the job well as you interact on various forums. I have been trying to get help with this for many months now (and watching others do the same), and it's just not happening.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

zoe.r2005 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> Thanks for your input. Some staff at [email protected] has been helping, but it's a hard nut to crack.  So many KB authors have the same problem. You're right. Let's have our fingers crossed, or give up or take a computer course...


It would be great to see a solution here if anyone ever finds one!


----------



## megerhardt

Hello Harvey,

I am an author who just discovered your site. Awesome, but I don't know where to begin. Is book profiles the best place to start, before I do advertising, etc? 

Thanks

Michael Gerhardt


----------



## zoe.r2005

Hi Michael,

You may use the "Author Signature Tool" to display your book(s)--A blind leads a blind. 



megerhardt said:


> Hello Harvey,
> 
> I am an author who just discovered your site. Awesome, but I don't know where to begin. Is book profiles the best place to start, before I do advertising, etc?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael Gerhardt


----------



## zoe.r2005

Please try a lazy way.  Below is my solution.

When you reach your KBORADS PROFILE Page at http://www.kboards.com/book/author-control-panel.php?asin=(Your Book's ASIN)

Don't fill in the form, but set the genre and put your email and password. Then click the "save" key. If it works, you fill in more details.

Please let me know if it works for you--a curious cat, who doesn't want to be killed though. 

Good luck!



Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> It would be great to see a solution here if anyone ever finds one!


----------



## lteeney

Hello-
Thank you for the information on promotions. I am wondering if there is anywhere in the forums to post information on book giveaways.
Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

lteeney said:


> Hello-
> Thank you for the information on promotions. I am wondering if there is anywhere in the forums to post information on book giveaways.
> Thanks!


Hi!

Promotions should be done in the Book Bazaar. You may have one promotional thread per book and book giveaways, sales etc should be posted to the thread for the book.

Betsy


----------



## TJGreen

I'm trying to set up my book page, but it won't let me, and I'm doing everything it asks me to!


----------



## Adomwrites

TJGreen said:


> I'm trying to set up my book page, but it won't let me, and I'm doing everything it asks me to!


I just set up mine with no problem. What error are you getting?


----------



## Mimi Emmanuel

THANK YOU for creating a profile page. Looks great!


----------



## ginwilli

Working on installing books to the profile page. I have two that have book trailers. I've tried 10 ways from Sunday to get it to accept my youtube video ID...it just will NOT work, tho the rest of the page appeared to publish. I captured the link from the top at v="...". what next?


----------



## LindaSPrather

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Paz Ellis

I gave up too! Repeated errors. https://www.kboards.com/Smileys/solo/sad.gif


----------



## Nick Rippington




----------



## Alextheauthor

Just testing this out. Hi Everyone! I am Alex


----------



## ajitkpanicker

KBoards Admin said:


> Psst - hey, author! Author! Yes, you. We like your book so much we created a profile page for it here on KBoards.
> 
> What's special about your book's profile page?
> 
> - It features a *large* display of your book cover (500-pixels high).
> 
> - It includes your current book description and current customer reviews from Amazon.
> 
> - It (optionally) displays an online sample of your work right in the browser - no extra clicks required to get your book's words in front of your readers and potential buyers.
> 
> - It has no distracting links or graphics. No distracting header and footer clutter. Everything on the page is about your book, with easy links for readers to purchase your book.
> 
> - You can customize your book's profile page, with an author message, video trailer, links to other purchase sites, and many more options. Check it out by clicking the Author Control Panel link, which is in the lower right corner of your book's profile page. *And while you're there, be sure to set the genre for your book... this is what KBoards uses for its "KB Books" lists of authors and books. *
> 
> To see the Book Profile for your book, just use the following URL, and replace those X's with your book's ASIN.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> You'll see a link to an author control panel, if you haven't set one up yet. Just add the genre for your book, and save your changes. You're all set!
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO
> 
> _Note: we are unable to display profile pages for books that are in an erotica genre category or subcategory on Amazon._
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message: "Invalid ASIN."* Double-check the ASIN and try again. It's safest to copy/paste the ASIN as it must exactly match the ASIN for the book.
> 
> *When I try to view a book profile, I get an error message: "Sorry - this is a valid ASIN, but the information for this item is not accessible from Amazon."* Some items are not available through Amazon's developer web services. When that is the case, we're unable to retrieve book information from Amazon's database in order to construct the book profile.
> 
> *Some books by other authors are being displayed in the "More books" area.* This can happen and is a limitation of how we are able to query the Amazon database. It occurs most often with authors who have common names. You can turn off the "More books" display with the author control panel.
> 
> *Why must I use the Author Control Panel to specify the genre for my book?* Our KB Books page uses that to help KBoards members find books by KB authors... by browsing by author or by genre. The pages allow sorting and filtering to help our members find books.
> 
> *Why can't you use the Genres that Amazon has for my book?* Those genres are difficult to get in an automated way from Amazon's database. And, those genres and subgenres are very granular. That works great on Amazon but the way that we're going to use them, your book will get more exposure with the broader genre categories listed in the Book Profile page.
> 
> *I want to use more than one genre for my book.* Sorry, only one genre can be selected for each book. Please pick the genre that most closely matches your book.
> 
> *I would like to have a new genre added to the list.* Post about it in this thread and we will certainly consider that. Keep in mind, we don't want to get too granular with the genres. But if we're missing a broad category, let us know.
> 
> *The wrong price is being displayed for my book!* Unfortunately this can happen for some books and is a limitation of how we are able to query the Amazon database. You can use the Author Control Panel to prevent the display of the price, or to override the price with a price that you specify.
> 
> *Link Options*
> 
> It's better to use the author control panel to customize these settings, but you can also use the following options in the URL:
> 
> &sample=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the online sample. You may prefer to not display the online sample, because of its current formatting quirks. Or, an online sample may not yet be available for your book.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&sample=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&sample=N
> 
> &more=N - Add this to your URL to turn off the display of additional books by this author. The page attempts to bring book covers for books by authors with the same name. Sometimes this may work imprecisely and bring back incorrect books. If so, you can turn off this feature.
> 
> *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX&more=N
> 
> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N
> 
> Note: the above parameters can be combined; e.g. http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B001J54AWO&more=N&sample=N


----------



## OceanWrites

I've filled out the Control Panel Page 4 times but still am not getting anything on my Book Profile page. It keeps showing the Control Panel link with the "Sorry - profile cannot be displayed without a control panel entry." message. Thanks for any advice what I'm doing wrong.

Ocean


----------



## jackardiac

Cool. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## daniabrian

I️ want to second this. A film noir detective story set in a modern day high school starring Joseph Gordon-Levitt. I've been a gigantic fan of Rian Johnson ever since. Read more


----------



## jdmorrison

Such a nice guy, this one


----------



## ReddingtonRoy

I am trying to book title "I am right & you are wrong"


----------



## Cameron

Is there a way to edit these Book Profiles that I'm not seeing in the Book Profile?

Also, my video doesn't show up at all, at least not in my browser (Safari). Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

can't speak to your book profile as that's not may bailiwick, but you can't post videos here and embed them. What you can do is link to a video hosted elsewhere. If you're making a post there are 'youtube' tags you can use. Be sure the link is not https or it will not work.


----------



## petersonojieson

Hey folks I'm a new Author bringing you greetings From Africa.


----------



## dcalden

Hi Harvey,
I've been self-publishing for years on Amazon (UK) but brand new to KBoards. Can you advise on how, as an author selling my works, I should be using Kboards? 
Thanks in advance for any help/advice.


----------



## 864

dcalden said:


> Hi Harvey,
> I've been self-publishing for years on Amazon (UK) but brand new to KBoards. Can you advise on how, as an author selling my works, I should be using Kboards?
> Thanks in advance for any help/advice.


Good morning... 
So sorry for the delay in responding to this.

I recommend that you check out our Writer's Cafe https://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,60.0.html for ideas, input, etc. with your writing and publishing. There is a whole community who can help you if you like. You can also share your own ideas with them.

As well, there are boards for readers. Check out all of the boards and see which ones "fit."

Welcome to KBoards. And again, I apologize for the delay in responding.

Wishing you the best!
-chc


----------



## EveRabi

Thank you, Harvey. It's just great


----------



## Becca Mills

EveRabi said:


> Thank you, Harvey. It's just great


We're so glad you like it, Eve.


----------



## Reyaz Nadeem

Thanks for the information, Harvey!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, I'm trying to create my author profile and book page without a lot of luck. I found one of my books.
https://www.amazon.fr/l/B00QENOJ7C?_encoding=UTF8&redirectedFromKindleDbs=true&rfkd=1&shoppingPortalEnabled=true don't know how to create the page with photos, blurb. reviews etc.
thank you!
Best
Shari


----------



## BT Keaton

Hello everyone! It's my first post  Just want to make sure I'm doing this right and not spamming anybody

https://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B082WPHTHH

cheers,
Brandon "Teddy" Keaton


----------



## Cloud Von Wordsmith

Hi. I have written a Fantasy book and this is the link to the page. https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B07WNTSM82
Ps also would anyone be interested in beta reading the book? Pss where would I go on to kboards do that?


----------



## PeterRhodan

I might be stupid but this doesn't work for me - all I get is Invalids ASIN - my book - anybody's book
IS this function no longer working or implemented differently now?


----------



## Becca Mills

PeterRhodan said:


> I might be stupid but this doesn't work for me - all I get is Invalids ASIN - my book - anybody's book
> IS this function no longer working or implemented differently now?


Hi, Peter. Most older forum tools like this one no longer work. The forum's new owners are not upkeeping them. I'll add a note to the thread's first post to that effect.


----------



## RoderickE

Am I misunderstanding? Can or can't we add our books? Thanks


----------



## ImaWriter

You can, but the tool no longer works. You have to hard code your covers in. There are several threads with instructions on how to do it. Try using keywords like "signature tool" and that might pull them up for you. 

And I think the giant image you have there now is against forum rules.


----------

